# Techno100's Rapido 7090 Project Thread



## carol

Hi well thanks to this list and ebay of course, Andy drove off with the Rapido this morning and hopefully will be home now.

We have been out since we left him but here's a picture of him just before we left.

Thank you Andy, we hope you and your wife will enjoy the motorhome as much as we have.

Carol and Duncan


----------



## Techno100

Yes home ok drive was excellent thank you, runs very well.
First job new Remis any one know a better price for full set of mk4's ?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/REMIS-REM...673&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&sd=330741537049&

Next job refit fridge which has a large gap between it and the toilet wall that it's becoming unfixed from 

Beechwood grange tomorrow for the weekend


----------



## pomme1

Andy,

What on earth has happened to those Remis blinds in the picture?

Roger


----------



## Techno100

Which picture?
You mean the one of me? the tracks left and right are disintegrating and the blind tries to come out of the track and the pleats are deformed and a 2 metre wide horizontal pleat never was a good idea when subject to condensation/moisture absorption.


----------



## pomme1

All is now clear!

Thanks

Roger


----------



## Techno100

Can get the mark IV front blind for £239 delivered so I'll go that route to save money as the side blinds are ok really. The saving will go on other things that are broken like the lower fidge vent and the hartal door has serious problems closing properly and the blind needs replacing. Might need a new windscreen as a chip is cracking left and right from its centre
Hinges on gas locker are worn so door sags.
Loads of plus points as well tho, all the important stuff is working well and I've just had an excellent shower  and now 
Bean likes it


----------



## WildThingsKev

My gas locker door sags too, I've just put a spacer in the frame (bottom right) as I couldn't figure a way to stiffen it.

Kev


----------



## Techno100

A good examination reveals it is more to do with the infil panel being loose in its frame, should be easy to take the door off and remove the surround and Sikaflex it. Refit and support the door until the adhesive cures


----------



## Techno100

Lovely engine and auto box, great chassis rock solid  
Getting 27.6 mpg so far all auto
Shower is excellent. 
Looking forwards to finishing my new contract which is 3 weeks in Reading then I can spend some time with the tool box :lol:


----------



## Techno100

A couple of changes


----------



## Techno100

New blinds and 7" HD monitor awaiting twin cams on the back


----------



## Techno100

I also got a good deal on the window for that blind spot you pointed out Duncan, thanks









Measure three times cut once :lol:


----------



## Techno100

Cameras fitted


----------



## WildThingsKev

Techno100 said:


> Cameras fitted


Next, show us the picture at night after a drive down a wet motorway!


----------



## Techno100

I think I get what you're saying but surely your garage is big enough for a microfibre cloth on the end of a stick :wink:


----------



## Techno100

Night shot seems good enough


----------



## WildThingsKev

Techno100 said:


> I think I get what you're saying but surely your garage is big enough for a microfibre cloth on the end of a stick :wink:


Something I've been meaning to do for 3 years.


----------



## Techno100

Total cost of cameras monitor and 2 15 metre cables £174

Adjusted all the drawer runners and cupboard catches yesterday so it's now better than when rapido sent it out of the gate.
The toilet door was sticking badly below the keep due to the frame upright being bowed slightly, it was just a simple matter of loosening the 3 nearest wall to floor fixings and tapping the wall over a couple of mm then re tightening. :wink:


----------



## Techno100

Top tip! Water filler cap still removable when locked. I just discovered this so started googling for a replacement but this lead me to the cure.
Put it in boiling water, this expands and releases the plastic components. 
It worked a treat but I followed this up with a thorough dosing of silicon spray to make sure it stays that way. Found this on another forum and its saved me at least £20 8)


----------



## wakk44

There are a few threads on here about water filler caps sticking,one of them and the solution is here

The boiling water trick does usually work but invariably returns,my cure was to replace it with a Fiamma one which was a big improvement.


----------



## Techno100

I don't think it will happen again if it is maintained with silicon spray in the workings. I'd rather stick with my suited keys than have an extra one 
It is after all four and a half years old and not had any help I believe until now.
It is this type
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/170949829984?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648


----------



## Techno100

19" Finlux with DVD freeview pvr etc 12 and 230 volt £109.99 free delivery. Huge improvement and the biggest that will fit a rapido


----------



## 113016

Techno, It's too high up :!: Neck ache  
Put it on a lower swivel


----------



## Techno100

Applied for reg transfer on Monday at local dvla, told 7 days but arrived today with two new test certificates and tax discs. Both insurance companies made no charge so just the £80 for the service


----------



## Techno100

Grath said:


> Techno, It's too high up :!: Neck ache
> Put it on a lower swivel


Honest, from where we're sat it's fine


----------



## Techno100

From eye level


----------



## 113016

Techno100 said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Techno, It's too high up :!: Neck ache
> Put it on a lower swivel
> 
> 
> 
> Honest, from where we're sat it's fine
Click to expand...

Our last van had it up high, but we were never comfortable watching, so we moved it lower and on a swivel. We could watch from the front lounge or the rear bedroom.
But if you are happy and comfortable, you must do what suits you.
enjoy!


----------



## Techno100

Yes we can turn it to the bedroom but it won't go lower without being in the way. Great tv though :wink: and I've re arranged everything electrically so there's now two pan storage shelves available


----------



## 113016

Techno100 said:


> Yes we can turn it to the bedroom but it won't go lower without being in the way. Great tv though :wink: and I've re arranged everything electrically so there's now two pan storage shelves available


We were lucky when we got our Exsis earlier this year. It comes with a front lounge swivel and it can be turned for the bedroom if required.
However, we never do watch from the bedroom :lol:


----------



## Techno100

New mini heki fitted 
















Still a few examples of habitation servicing to make good


----------



## WildThingsKev

Techno100 said:


> New mini heki fitted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still a few examples of habitation servicing to make good


Was that a same-size replacement for the wind up roof light?


----------



## Techno100

Standard 40x40 opening but I don't know what make the original was


----------



## Techno100

If you're thinking of doing the same? The roof thickness is only 25/26 mm so in the instructions dimension H for the screw spacers is zero so cut them off flush.
I used dekaseal non setting frame sealant.
It's a massive improvement much simpler to use and let's in more light.
About £94 delivered and for Motorhomes you want the non vented version


----------



## Techno100

Going back up the thread to that picture of the junction box it is really appalling that dealers being paid good money can do ****e like that and if I look back through the comprehensive documentation I can most likely know who did it


----------



## 113016

I must admit Techno, when I noticed it earlier, I thought it was not your normal workmanship  
Yes, very bad :!: 
That is why my M/H will not go to a dealer, unless absolutely vital!


----------



## Techno100

Yes me neither but there are many owners who are not able to do their own work and they're easy prey


----------



## 113016

Techno100 said:


> Yes me neither but there are many owners who are not able to do their own work and they're easy prey


I have to decide soon. My van is a German import with no warranty from the UK  I certainly don't want any service as it would most probably come out worse than it went in, but do I send it is for a water ingress test and would the test mean anything?
I have still to decide, but the good thing is they are not prone to water ingress problems. I would have to be pretty unlucky!


----------



## wakk44

Grath said:


> Techno100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes me neither but there are many owners who are not able to do their own work and they're easy prey
> 
> 
> 
> I have to decide soon. My van is a German import with no warranty from the UK  I certainly don't want any service as it would most probably come out worse than it went in, but do I send it is for a water ingress test and would the test mean anything?
> I have still to decide, but the good thing is they are not prone to water ingress problems. I would have to be pretty unlucky!
Click to expand...

We have a few trade members on here who do mobile servicing and I would have no hesitation in recommending them,check out the company reports section to see who the good guys are. :wink:


----------



## josieb

Techno100 said:


> Going back up the thread to that picture of the junction box it is really appalling that dealers being paid good money can do [email protected]~& like that and if I look back through the comprehensive documentation I can most likely know who did it


Ok so who did fit it?


----------



## Techno100

It's not who fitted it it is who has since blathered it in a giant worm cast of crap instead of sorting it out properly.
There are 3 of those to rectify and I'll probably re run the cables and trunking correctly instead of shortest route as the crow flies diagonally


----------



## 113016

wakk44 said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Techno100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes me neither but there are many owners who are not able to do their own work and they're easy prey
> 
> 
> 
> I have to decide soon. My van is a German import with no warranty from the UK  I certainly don't want any service as it would most probably come out worse than it went in, but do I send it is for a water ingress test and would the test mean anything?
> I have still to decide, but the good thing is they are not prone to water ingress problems. I would have to be pretty unlucky!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have a few trade members on here who do mobile servicing and I would have no hesitation in recommending them,check out the company reports section to see who the good guys are. :wink:
Click to expand...

Thanks wakk44 but in a previous life, I was in the marine trade which is pretty similar to the M/H trade. I am quite capable, it's just the pieces of paper


----------



## josieb

Techno100 said:


> It's not who fitted it it is who has since blathered it in a giant worm cast of crap instead of sorting it out properly.
> There are 3 of those to rectify and I'll probably re run the cables and trunking correctly instead of shortest route as the crow flies diagonally


So probably not the dealer then? And as its not a proper Rapido standard fit, it is most likely a DIY job. Maybe best not blame the dealer then.


----------



## Techno100

Nothing was done DIY on this van I can assure you of that


----------



## Techno100

All put to bed now until our trip to Bunree on the 27th for 8 nights 8) 
and Wharfedale for 2 nights on the way back unless we're snowed in, Glencoe is prone to a bit I believe :lol:


----------



## Techno100

Bunree says poor satellite reception :roll: so I've just bought the new Status 560 with integrated signal meter. First addition for a blog post perhaps? maybe with a snow covered mountain backdrop :lol:


----------



## Techno100

Just got a duff instrument cluster with UK dials to convert Robbie
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110987184614


----------



## wakk44

Techno100 said:


> Bunree says poor satellite reception :roll: so I've just bought the new Status 560 with integrated signal meter. First addition for a blog post perhaps? maybe with a snow covered mountain backdrop :lol:


Just had the status 560 fitted to the new truck and can recommend it.It usually gets a signal even in poor reception areas.I have been using satellite exclusively for a few years with a dome but am being slowly converted to digital terrestrial tv.


----------



## Techno100

I use freesat HD it's a pity that the freeview TV sets don't all have freeview HD inbuilt  but from the bedroom I doubt we'll notice


----------



## Techno100

Well I went ahead and fitted it Steve rather than wait for Scotland and I'm glad I had a good look at it now as it didn't go to plan.
I wanted to fit it where it is meant to go, in the wardrobe where the aux power and aerial cables are BUT the dealer that fitted the solars on day one conspired with trunking and junction box so thoughtlessly positioned to make sure it was impossible to fit anything on the roof there :twisted: 
Anyway it's better on the other side now just had to take everything to pieces to route the necessary.
I must say its ease of use is superb! very satisfied and tuned 125 channels without even tuning the aerial  
Somewhere in the van is another auxiliary point I believe? but no idea where it's hidden but both are switched from the over door control panel. AUX 1 AUX 2 both 10amp


----------



## Techno100

Aerial picks up all the channels here BUNREE even with the amplifier turned off as I sit here with the van rocking! 3 days now of sideways rain hail etc.
AUX 2 powers the cab radio when ignition is off


----------



## smick

Hi there,

Interested as I am in the developments with your newly acquired Rapido, does it all have to stay on the Online Classifieds line ? 

Here am I looking for some good bargains, looking at the latest postings, and keep being presented with a "Sold 2010 Rapido", which now runs to 10 pages......! 

How about Motorhome Chitchat for the next thrilling instalment ?

Smick


----------



## Techno100

I see your point but it does say sold 
Maybe it could be moved


----------



## peejay

Techno100 said:


> I see your point but it does say sold
> Maybe it could be moved


A quick PM to Nuke should sort it, or click the report button and state the reason in the text box.

Pete

site admin note - moved & title edited


----------



## Techno100

Thanks Dave 8)


----------



## Techno100

Left hand drive? need a new mirror?? better than UK prices here with choice of lengths

http://www.pieceauto-discount.com/catalogue/fiat/ducato_3_depuis_le_06_2006

EDIT for those interested?
I just purchased the right long arm electric for €147 delivered or £125


----------



## Techno100

Travelled today from the new Strathclyde CC site which is very good if you appreciate it's next to the M74 so there is traffic noise all the time but plenty to do there and an excellent Toby carvery 5 mins walk.
Destination Wharfedale CC , should have turned into road for Threshfield but was met with a ROAD CLOSED sign  continued on to Malham as if that wasn't bad enough the only way to get to Grassington was via Arncliffe 9 miles of single track with quite a bit of 20% gradient 8O 
Robbie took it all in his stride admirably. After that shenanigans he'll go anywhere :lol:


----------



## Techno100

Next mission is a separate battery bank.
I have space for 375ah of batteries in the original factory position under the bed in the garage as the batteries were moved up front to facilitate BtoB charger. Will feed the new bank purely from solar power and this bank will feed the 12 volt distribution while the up front bank will power inverter only. I'll detail progress as it happens


----------



## wakk44

I have been thinking along similar lines,what is the logic behind having a separate battery bank for the inverter.Possible conflict with the sensitive electronics in the charger/distribution unit?


----------



## Techno100

The electronics have already been by passed when the battery master and battery to battery were installed. The cbe panel now only registers flashing and no information when it is selected. It is well known now (by those who read enough forum bumf) that a battery master is not necessary on rapidos but perhaps this was installed before it was evident? My plan is to reinstate the main battery cables to the distribution unit as it was manufactured and feed that from the new rear mounted battery bank which will be more than man enough.
I'll then leave the forward mounted elecsols with BtoB to supply the 1800 watt inverter and power my 230 volt sockets via my auto changeover relay as and when required. Also the pre installed solar cabling is too small to be efficient charging the elecsols (not my choice but inherited with 7 yr guarantee (we'll see) ) many meters away at the front so this will be replaced with 6mm and feed the rear battery bank only.


----------



## carol

Andy wish to correct you. The batteries are where they were installed in the factory we have not had them moved ever. 

The battery master was installed by VanBitz before it was known they were not compatible. It was on ours I believe it was discovered after we had problems 

Carol


----------



## Techno100

Thanks Carol I'll bear that in mind when sorting it out as cables have been disconnected and jointed outside of the 12 volt distribution unit which must be why the overdoor panel doesn't register readings of b1 and b2 
Just negotiating a good price for batteries, already have a 300watt mppt regulator and cable etc and still not at work so have time after our hol.


----------



## carol

Andy when we saw the launch model at Dusseldorf the batteries were in the rear, when we collected OURS they had been repositioned under the side seat by the factory, which had mucked up what we had intended installing, a larger inverter (can't now recall which/what) but there wasn't space for it, we had the thought to relocate them when we put in the new batteries (you don't like) but the cost to us for someone else to do it would have been too much, so we just replaced them. The original batteries, the rear most one could not even be checked, as it was impossible to life the plug things to check, neither, Wokingham, Highbridge or Duncan could do it, which was another reason to replace them with batteries which did not need checking and were in fact larger than the original 90amh...

The solars, camos etc., were installed by the dealers in Germany but wiring is pre-installed for these by Rapido at the factory. 

Carol


----------



## Techno100

That's useful again thanks.
I'm not saying I don't like elecsols? Only that they would not be my choice given the price. I won't be pushing them out of bed :lol: 
I'll be fitting sealed maintenance free at the back so no need to check them 8) I've room for a 100 watt solar between the two existing ones so that should be 270? total. Should be plenty for mains free living. I don't need the alarm in storage so probably don't need to worry about the cab battery.


----------



## carol

We were ok with the 2 batteries and the 170 solars, but then that was not in darkest winter and we used the TV most nights for 3/4 hours. We didn't normally drive far from day to day either

Carol


----------



## rayc

Techno100 said:


> Next mission is a separate battery bank.
> I have space for 375ah of batteries in the original factory position under the bed in the garage as the batteries were moved up front to facilitate BtoB charger. Will feed the new bank purely from solar power and this bank will feed the 12 volt distribution while the up front bank will power inverter only. I'll detail progress as it happens


The batteries on mine are under the side seat by the main door. I am sure that is where they were when the MH was manufactured. I do not have BtoB charger.

Perhaps they are fitted in that position on the heavy chassis as it appears well balanced as regards the front and rear axle loading.


----------



## carol

Ray that us where they always were on the heavy chassis as well. We never moved them, although I thought it was worth it, but unless you are able to do it yourself as Andy is, the cost to us was too much

Carol


----------



## Techno100

He's a great van and won his stripes over Arncliffe cragg big time yesterday. Always room for improvement on any van and as you say when the labour is free its not a concern 8) 
Roof is all spotlessly clean now, I scrubbed it under Scottish rain and drizzle at Bunree :lol: just can't bear to leave the cabling like that I'd recommend you don't use that dealer again :wink:


----------



## carol

Looks brilliant Andy, I won't be using them again, in fact the owner has cancer and may well have died now, so not sure if they are still in operation, I do know they were no longer a Rapido agent

Carol


----------



## Techno100

Just bought a superdial replacement speedo face with KM/MPH and I'll be detailing with pictures how this is fitted.

http://www.lockwoodinternational.co...icle-part-no-c124-more-details-copy-i988.html


----------



## carol

WHy? Don't get it Andy, the other is fine, passed the MOT so why change

Carol


----------



## Techno100

Its just easier and accurate. Currently I use the Sat Nav display when anywhere near speed cameras. 15 minute job with professional finish :wink:

I can always swap it back if we sell , it's not a glue on job it's a replacement part.


----------



## Techno100

carol said:


> Andy when we saw the launch model at Dusseldorf the batteries were in the rear, when we collected OURS they had been repositioned under the side seat by the factory, which had mucked up what we had intended installing, a larger inverter (can't now recall which/what) but there wasn't space for it, we had the thought to relocate them when we put in the new batteries (you don't like) but the cost to us for someone else to do it would have been too much, so we just replaced them. The original batteries, the rear most one could not even be checked, as it was impossible to life the plug things to check, neither, Wokingham, Highbridge or Duncan could do it, which was another reason to replace them with batteries which did not need checking and were in fact larger than the original 90amh...
> 
> The solars, camos etc., were installed by the dealers in Germany but wiring is pre-installed for these by Rapido at the factory.
> 
> Carol


I've got a bit closer to the problem today, it's not just the battery master but the solar regulator that the dealer fitted. They've used a dual output one which sends most of the charge to the Hab batteries but also a second output sending a smaller charge to the Cab battery so this too conflicts with the CBE distribution panel and what they've done is to disconnect the wires from the CAB or B1 terminals in the CBE panel and joined them clumsily to that second solar output. This is why the overdoor panel just flashes when the Cab battery is selected as it thinks the battery is missing :lol: 
The dual output regulator should not have had the second output connected at all as the CBE panel already transfers some charge so effectively three systems all trying to do the same thing :roll:


----------



## carol

Bit beyond me this, glad someone knows what they are doing. Solars installed in Germany and the rest was VanBitz. So which was the bad bit? I know something was disconnected, which solved the op rouble. Of the sterling 

Carl

Or so we thought

Actually was just thinking, I can wire a plug, but that's it. So no wonder I never understand this!


----------



## Techno100

I only said I'm a little closer :lol: 
The logical steps are to :- 1 remove the battery master
2 disconnect the secondary solar output
3 reconnect the CAB battery positive to B1 in the distribution panel.
The CBE electrics should then function as designed and maintain the CAB battery with a share of the charge from the solars.


----------



## rayc

Techno100 said:


> carol said:
> 
> 
> 
> Andy when we saw the launch model at Dusseldorf the batteries were in the rear, when we collected OURS they had been repositioned under the side seat by the factory, which had mucked up what we had intended installing, a larger inverter (can't now recall which/what) but there wasn't space for it, we had the thought to relocate them when we put in the new batteries (you don't like) but the cost to us for someone else to do it would have been too much, so we just replaced them. The original batteries, the rear most one could not even be checked, as it was impossible to life the plug things to check, neither, Wokingham, Highbridge or Duncan could do it, which was another reason to replace them with batteries which did not need checking and were in fact larger than the original 90amh...
> 
> The solars, camos etc., were installed by the dealers in Germany but wiring is pre-installed for these by Rapido at the factory.
> 
> Carol
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a bit closer to the problem today, it's not just the battery master but the solar regulator that the dealer fitted. They've used a dual output one which sends most of the charge to the Hab batteries but also a second output sending a smaller charge to the Cab battery so this too conflicts with the CBE distribution panel and what they've done is to disconnect the wires from the CAB or B1 terminals in the CBE panel and joined them clumsily to that second solar output. This is why the overdoor panel just flashes when the Cab battery is selected as it thinks the battery is missing :lol:
> The dual output regulator should not have had the second output connected at all as the CBE panel already transfers some charge so effectively three systems all trying to do the same thing :roll:
Click to expand...

That is very interesting. I installed my own solar panel using a dual regulator and took one of the outputs to the habitation battery and the other to the cab battery. I never carried out any modification to the distribution panel wiring. I can measure the voltage of both batteries on the control panel in the normal manner and together with the LED indicators on the regulator, which indicate when charging and charging complete, I am happy with that. Personally I don't care how many AH's has been put back into the batteries or charging rates.
I have not experienced any conflicts, both batteries charge from EHU, the alternator and the solar panel.
Gaspode Ken had the same set up in his Rapido and he decided to modify the installation so that the regulator outputs connected into the CBE distribution panel. Doing this I believe he was able to measure the voltage and current draw /charge at the Control Panel.

Gaspode topic: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-120890-.html


----------



## gaspode

rayc said:


> Gaspode Ken had the same set up in his Rapido and he decided to modify the installation so that the regulator outputs connected into the CBE distribution panel. Doing this I believe he was able to measure the voltage and current draw /charge at the Control Panel.


Indeed Ray.
Unfortunately I can't say that I ever completely solved the problem, the CBE panel still displays "phantom" discharges when the lighting circuit is turned on, even when everything on the lighting circuit is disconnected. Having only a single leisure battery (and not wanting to fit a second one due to payload issues) I was very anxious to have an accurate display of leisure battery status.
My van was fitted with a dual output solar regulator by Brownhills with the outputs feeding directly to each battery via the wiring harness fitted as original equipment by Rapido.

QUESTION: Why do Rapido fit this solar wiring when they know perfectly well that the CBE unit they fit distributes any charge between the batteries so any solar output should go directly to the CBE panel?
ANSWER: ?????????????

I Emailed CBE who told me the Rapido wiring was incorrect and to connect the dual solar charger outputs into the CBE panel terminals as Techno describes. This I did and now the remote CBE panel does at least monitor the solar input to the leisure battery and show correct battery voltages. It does however still show "phantom" discharges.
In the end I've fitted my own panel directly to the leisure battery which displays precise battery terminal voltage and charge/discharge current via a shunt resistor.


----------



## Techno100

Do either of you have a battery master fitted :?:


----------



## rayc

Techno100 said:


> Do either of you have a battery master fitted :?:


I havn't . As built the CBE system charges both the leisure and vehicle battery when on EHU with the leisure battery having priority. When the engine is running there is a little icon in the display panel which shows that the leisure and cab batteries are linked and both are being charged from the alternator. I have seen 16amps being put into the leisure battery from the alternator after a weekend on battery power only.


----------



## gaspode

Techno100 said:


> Do either of you have a battery master fitted :?:


Absolutely not, why would anyone want a battery master with a CBE system?


----------



## Techno100

Exactly! just checking :wink:
Which confirms step 1 of my rectification above


----------



## carol

Cause whe. I ordered the alarm system from VanBitz it was free ordering via ODB and so they fitted it, I don't even know what a CBE is

That's why

Carol


----------



## Techno100

CBE is just a company name of an Italian electrical manufacturer BUT the CBE unit we have does a similar job to the battery master so unnecessary where solar panels are fitted.
You ought to ask Vanbitz for a credit note for fitting a freebie that was not needed. A freebie that you had to spend a lot of money to earn


----------



## Techno100

I'm thinking that if putting everything back as it should be causes the Sterling battery to battery not to function correctly I'll uninstall it.


----------



## Techno100

Have any of you washed your upholstery yet? :lol: bit of a change eh  
I've just washed one cover at 40 degrees normal wash with conditioner , manual says it's OK . Result.................like new 8)


----------



## rayc

Techno100 said:


> Result.................like new 8)


I knew you got that MH too cheap


----------



## carol

Techno100 said:


> CBE is just a company name of an Italian electrical manufacturer BUT the CBE unit we have does a similar job to the battery master so unnecessary where solar panels are fitted.
> You ought to ask Vanbitz for a credit note for fitting a freebie that was not needed. A freebie that you had to spend a lot of money to earn


If you remove it, send it back. Maybe next one will need it, perhaps hang on to it, and you can fit it OO. 

Carol


----------



## Techno100

Easy to sell Carol, £30 anyone? :lol: 
We've just done our average mileage calcs and we conclude that in UK with supermarket diesel that to allow £25 per 100 miles is safe.
Recent holiday returned 24.76 mpg mainly driving on RPM 2000 maximum which will vary between 4th and 6th gear or 40 to 60 mph.
We're both happy with that and France will be better 8) 
Cruise control got some use too at 60mph but disengaged it when 6th gear could not be maintained


----------



## gaspode

Techno100 said:


> Recent holiday returned 24.76 mpg


Over the last year we averaged 26mpg solo and about 24.5 with the toad on the back. Usual cruising speed is around 60ish but I have to admit that the 3 litre engine does often tempt me into using the available power more frequently than I should. 8)


----------



## Techno100

Scotland was quite hilly and Arncliiffe Cragg (unexpected detour) was so steep the fuel low warning came on :lol: and revs had to be used economy was right out the window 8O 
Whats your weight?


----------



## gaspode

Techno100 said:


> Whats your weight?


The van is rated at 3700kg (Light Alko double floor chassis) but registered at 3500kg for medical reasons. I don't carry any unnecessary weight if I can avoid it.
More likely reason for the slightly better MPG is that ours is a manual, not auto.


----------



## Techno100

Table height lever removal
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1355292.html#1355292

Took the battery master out and reconnected Cab battery to B1 in the distribution unit DS520 RA also removed the second output from the solar regulator


----------



## Techno100

Robbie's extra batteries 2 125ah for well under half the price of 1 115ah Elecsol 
Probably going to fit a changeover switch to supply B2 
Ordered 11a.m. Wednesday arrrive this morning Friday
great packaging as standard. Each with its own set of stainless steel stud nuts and washers.


----------



## SwampThing

Hi All,
I'm interested in the discussion of the need (or not) of a Battery Master with Rapido vans.
We have a 2009 9010DF with CBE control panel.
When we bought the van we had an issue with the cab battery discharging in storage over a period of 3 or 4 weeks (alarm + tracker drain). 
The Rapido setup doesn't use the leisure batteries to support the cab battery while in storage which did lead us to consider fitting a Battery Master.
In the end we went for a solar panel, fitted using the Rapido wiring (dual output - primary charge to leisure battery and "trickle" charge to cab). This seems to have solved things although if we get significant snow and the panel is covered I'm guessing we will have the same problem.
I've seen in several posts here that Rapido's effectively have a Battery Master already but am not sure I understand as ours doesn't seem to. The manual mentions nothing about it and Wokingham motors have had a look and have confirmed that the leisure batteries don't support the cab battery.
Rgds 
Kevin


----------



## joedenise

The leisure batteries will not support but will get charged first with the cab battery getting a trickle charge 

joe


----------



## gaspode

Hi kevin

The CBE panel will look after the cab battery when on hokk-up but obviously if you have no hook-up at all for a significant period (in storage) then the cab battery will become discharged. A Battery Master could be appropriate in these circumstances but why not save yourself the expense and use Clive Motts method here:
http://www.motts.org/BRIDGING FUSE.htm


----------



## joedenise

No need he has a solar panel

joe


----------



## Techno100

A battery master works in a different way to the CBE unit but its been shown that if one is fitted it conflicts with the CBE electrics.
A battery master will shift capacity from the leisure to the cab battery while the cab battery is over half a volt lower so it will eventually flatten the leisure to keep the cab battery's head above water.

The CBE whether on hook up or just solar will send 2amp when on mains to the cab battery and if not on mains but on solar will send charge to the cab battery once the leisure battery is satisfied.


----------



## gaspode

joedenise said:


> No need he has a solar panel
> 
> joe


Which will supply a very small charge the cab battery during the winter, this may be sufficient depenedent on light levels and the distribution setting of the solar regulator (50/50 or the usual 90/10 for instance). If it is required that the habitation battery supports the cab battery then they must be linked as per Clives setup or by some patent device such as the Battery Master.

The Rapido/CBE setup doesn't link the batteries like a Battery Master, it simply distributes any available charge input to both batteries.
Kevin doesn't state what size his solar panels are but if they're big enough to produce a significant charge during the winter months, my favoured method would be to set the regulator on a 50/50 distribution whilst in storage and rely on that to keep the cab battery charged. If the panels are covered in snow for a few days the cab battery capacity should be sufficient to cover that period.


----------



## Techno100

The CBE manual says
Car battery (B1) recharging
When the battery charger is charging, an electronic device allows a recharging (max 2A) of the car battery (B1), the system gives priority to the leisure battery (B2)

Therefore in my mind if the mains charger output and solar regulator output are both connected to the DS panel's EXIT 12 volt terminal then whether its on mains or just solar the electronic device should do as above.

I suspect that some solar installers have not done this and just connected the solar straight to B2 terminal


----------



## Techno100

I'm glad the question was asked because I realise now that the German installer did not do this on my van but I shall remedy this tomorrow


----------



## gaspode

When I Emailed CBE on this subject (and the issue of the CBE panel registering a negative charge from the solar panels) they replied as follows:

_"Good Morning,

to have the signal ammeter with photovoltaic module too, the regulator must be connected to exit nr. 30 of DS 520 RA ( plus ); to the exit nr. 28 for the minus.

to connect the regulator output to the engine battery, you have to connect to nr. 31."_

Without digging out the diagram to check the terminal labels I can't remember the exact way this distributes the solar output but I did as CBE instructed on mine and it seems to work OK. My regulator BTW is a Morningstar SunSaver Duo set at 90/10 split supplied by 180watts of solar panel.


----------



## Techno100

That agrees with what I said basically but where a duo regulator is not used the electronic device will give charge to the engine battery once the leisure battery is satisfied similar to the after market CBE CSB2


BTW terminal 29 is a misprint in the pics above it should be positive terminal


----------



## joedenise

In the winter when the van is not being used the hab batteries would only take a small maintenance charge as they are not being used

joe


----------



## Techno100

*New mirror arrived from France*

Amazing price £125 delivered.
7594 02JAN13 , PIECEAUTO-DISCOUNT, LEZO ES , EUR 147.43, RATE 1.2265, CHARGE 1.25, ERTF 3.31 -	124.76	
Did you know you can buy mirror guards one at a time?


----------



## Techno100

Fitted the mirror today and realised the one I bought has no aerial for the radio but discovered the radio still works  
I've checked with the suppliers website and the aerial version is TWICE the price so I did well as FM will be gone anyway and I'll need a DAB

Just bought this changeover switch to swap battery banks.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230847965370&ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:GB:3160
This will enable a get out of jail card but also the selected bank will get the solar charge too so I can go out in a morning switch back to the most depleted bank and fill it up with sunshine while we're out 8) 
I've rectified the wiring as the solar was indeed connected to B2 terminal in the DS unit.

Fitted the superdial to the speedo real easy peezy but difficult to explain so I'll pass on the guide this time


----------



## Techno100

Fitting 2 batteries for a start with plenty of room for a third.
Making fixing frame for them tomorrow and mounting 1800 watt sterling inverter to feed lounge/kitchen sockets via my autochangeover relay http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-131253-.html


----------



## Techno100

Aint the weather been a bummer  So much to do and so little time.
Anyway I'm off to the storage tomorrow to make some progress on the electrics.
The battery changeover switch arrived 








Rear battery bank will primarily supply the inverter full time and a CBE CSB2 fitted to that bank will send surplus amps to the front bank too.
Once the rear bank is wired up and selected with the switch I can pull out the front bank completely and re install so I'm happy with it, the BtoB, and sub circuits.
I've still to sort out the solars but just sent a panel back that didn't meet expectation, another coming on Monday but still too cold for fitting anyway.


----------



## Techno100

Tidied and rearranged the front battery bay today and discovered the NASA battery monitor was not installed to the instructions. The black and white wires to the shunt had been joined together at the harness extension point (instructions say NOT to do that) instead of when arriving at the shunt.
I shed quite a bit of unnecessary cable too. Happy now 








A before shot


----------



## carol

Perhaps you should tell VanBitz Andy, they installed that lot

Carol


----------



## Techno100

No matter Carol it's history and it's sorted now 8)


----------



## Techno100

I'm waiting for components now from ebay and Marcle before I can complete the rear set up which will run the inverter. The Rapido mains doesn't have an RCD either (maybe later models do?) but the mains box has enough room for one so that will be done too.


----------



## rayc

Techno100 said:


> I'm waiting for components now from ebay and Marcle before I can complete the rear set up which will run the inverter. The Rapido mains doesn't have an RCD either (maybe later models do?) but the mains box has enough room for one so that will be done too.


Mine has an RCBO fitted as standard.


----------



## Techno100

Plenty of room to fit one in the same box


----------



## Techno100

£15 that's the fault current protection sorted :lol: 
Same make too 8) 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/230908968924?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## Techno100

This is similar to what is fitted just now and will of course be retained for overcurrent protection
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221027151463?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## gaspode

Techno100 said:


> The Rapido mains doesn't have an RCD either (maybe later models do?) but the mains box has enough room for one so that will be done too.


No, mine has only an MCB so that's another job worth doing. Isn't 80A a bit OTT for a M/H with a single 16A circuit? 

I doubt you'll manage to overload it. :wink:


----------



## Techno100

It was the cheapest and only one available, 16amp will do if you can find one new for £15 :lol: 
80 is only the current carrying capacity and has no bearing on the earth leakage protection afforded at 30 ma

There are other makes like MK but I didn't want to risk a mismatch of alignment with the din rail and front cover. Manufacturers are crafty and will do their best to foil your attempts to use alternatives.


----------



## WildThingsKev

Thats a good price. I fitted an MK double pole 16A 30mA RCD last year and I think it cost about £35/£40.

Pleased to say that my extra winterisation of the waste tank has worked, still emptying after 2 consecutive nights below -20 in the Alps.

Kev


----------



## Techno100

Well if MK fits the existing enclosure then go for this one Gaspode
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221176707436?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Techno100

WildThingsKev said:


> Thats a good price. I fitted an MK double pole 16A 30mA RCD last year and I think it cost about £35/£40.
> 
> Pleased to say that my extra winterisation of the waste tank has worked, still emptying after 2 consecutive nights below -20 in the Alps.
> 
> Kev


Have you posted about this winterisation? I'd like to know more


----------



## WildThingsKev

Techno100 said:


> WildThingsKev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a good price. I fitted an MK double pole 16A 30mA RCD last year and I think it cost about £35/£40.
> 
> Pleased to say that my extra winterisation of the waste tank has worked, still emptying after 2 consecutive nights below -20 in the Alps.
> 
> Kev
> 
> 
> 
> Have you posted about this winterisation? I'd like to know more
Click to expand...

As I'm sure you are aware the waste tank has an air gap of about 1-2cm with an outer plastic skin. Under the bed drawer you can see that one of the warm air hoses feeds into this void.

Only trouble is that the main route out for the air is immediately back up through the oversize gap where the sink/shower drainpipes enter. Step 1 is to fill this gap.

Step 2 was to cover the entire outside of the tank outer skin with 8mm plastazote foam (which I use in my business), any "Karimat" type foam sheet will do. Bonded with evostick non drip.

The drain valve is the most vulnerable piece and the warm air was not reaching it in anything like enough volume. There is a small bleed for the warm air at the bottom of the tank via the overflow pipe; however, around the outlet pipe Rapido put a rubber seal. Step 3; I've removed this seal and opened the gap around the outlet pipe a bit then built a box (photo tomorrow) from 25mm foam with bleed ports so the warm air will exhaust around this area. I have also insulated the (empty) drain pipe. You can feel the draught at the exhaust ports with the truma running.

In fact when I test emptied the tank on the -20 morning the water was probably well above 5C, possibly 10C. (Bearing in mind the truma was on 4kw most of the night).

This is all really just for Alpine winter use when skiing.

I've also bonded 30mm foam under the entire single floor part of the van (door to kitchen). Other than that the 7090 is effectively double floored. I also moved the thermostat sensor from immediately above the door to the front side of the control panel box which evens out the heating output a bit better.

Kev

ps. most European vans with similar waste tank setups could be similarly modified for extreme winter use. I reckon it has lowered my tank freezing point by a further 10 - 15C (AS LONG AS THE TRUMA IS RUNNING MORE OR LESS CONTINUOUSLY).


----------



## Techno100

Fitted another CBE USB charger point this time on wifey's side for her Apple gadgets. In between Nasa busbar and accessory fuse box. So all finished this end and cushions back. Onwards and upward


----------



## Techno100

Techno100 said:


> It was the cheapest and only one available, 16amp will do if you can find one new for £15 :lol:
> 80 is only the current carrying capacity and has no bearing on the earth leakage protection afforded at 30 ma
> 
> There are other makes like MK but I didn't want to risk a mismatch of alignment with the din rail and front cover. Manufacturers are crafty and will do their best to foil your attempts to use alternatives.


Strangely the seller has increased the price by 50p and ADDED £3.70 postage since I bought earlier today 8O


----------



## Techno100

Can't do a lot on the van due to it being surrounded in a considerable depth of snow. I've been over for some dimensions so I could knock up a shelf to sit atop the 3 batteries in the garage in the under bed recess. Any fellow 7090 island bed owner will recognise the shape and see that it will be simply held in place by nature of the shape where it goes. I've put some aluminium angle on this edge just to stop plastic storage boxes sliding off.








I'm looking forwards to getting on with the job, more pictures as and when.


----------



## Techno100

*HARD TIMES?*

This packaging from Marcle Leisure takes the biscuit :lol: they must be crackers
Arrived open but fortunately contents intact. A bit of tape BOTH ends instead of just the bottom might have been the answer :roll:


----------



## Techno100

Another mod to consider. You'll need a google translate browser plug in or similar
http://yves.petrakian.free.fr/rapido/plus/hotte.htm


----------



## gaspode

That's an interesting mod, I can see why the flow is restricted. Not something I'd worry too much about TBH, we don't use the extractor much and when we do it seems to do the job adequately.
I'd be much more interested in a scheme to vent the space above the oven which gets incredibly hot when the oven is in use - which Rapido Wokingham inform me is "within spec". Mrs G likes her oven and uses it a lot though so I'm not that happy with the situation. The best solution would be to use a PC fan to provide some power extraction (no venting there at all currently) but the rear of the oven void has a false wall made from a plastic moulding so rather awkward to fit a fan. No doubt once the weather improves I'll have a look at the job.

Have you fitted a fan to the toilette cassette BTW, I did describe how to do it here a while ago, or maybe you have a SOG fitted? If not it's a very worthwhile mod.


----------



## Techno100

The main plus of the mod is the NOISE reduction I believe?
I inherited a SOG yes  
I don't have an oven and wifey didn't want one so another plus


----------



## gaspode

Techno100 said:


> I don't have an oven and wifey didn't want one so another plus


No, Mrs G didn't want one and as I always used to buy LHD vans from Germany without ovens she managed perfectly well without one until................

I made the mistake of fitting one to the last van in the space above the fridge where someone had done a botched job of fitting a microwave. 

Now she can't possibly manage without one. :roll:

Mind you, she does prepare some excellent stuff to cook in it so maybe I should just shut up and enjoy it. 8)

PS:
Any reduction in the horrendous racket from the extractor fan is probably worth the effort if it's used regularly.


----------



## Techno100

There is little enough space for kitchen stuff without losing a BIG drawer to a cooker :lol: I may stick a cheap microwave in the Garaaaage :lol:


----------



## Techno100

I've been out and purchased some 100mm solid pipe and a 90 bend to mod the hood AND ordered a fan speed controller from hong kong :wink:

I'm sure I can improve on the French bodge
http://yves.petrakian.free.fr/rapido/plus/hotte.htm


----------



## WildThingsKev

gaspode said:


> I'd be much more interested in a scheme to vent the space above the oven which gets incredibly hot when the oven is in use - which Rapido Wokingham inform me is "within spec". Mrs G likes her oven and uses it a lot though so I'm not that happy with the situation. The best solution would be to use a PC fan to provide some power extraction (no venting there at all currently) but the rear of the oven void has a false wall made from a plastic moulding so rather awkward to fit a fan. No doubt once the weather improves I'll have a look at the job.


Don't you have a couple of vent strips in the worktop between the back of the hob and the window?


----------



## gaspode

WildThingsKev said:


> Don't you have a couple of vent strips in the worktop between the back of the hob and the window?


Yes, we've got them Kev - but they don't seem to get rid of much heat. I reckon some forced ventilation is needed, if the oven has been on for an hour the cutlery in the drawer above becomes uncomfortable to handle.


----------



## WildThingsKev

Slightly different then as our cutlery drawer is below the oven.


----------



## Techno100

*BIG POST*

Had a good day today
Batteries in place








Shelf fitted








Storage sorted and room for millenco's








Mostly wired now, solars to do and a couple of bits








Remote fitted for inverter








Redundant Duo Comfort stripped out and extra Berker 230 volt socket fitted








Baraldi hood duct replaced and is remarkably less noisy


----------



## Techno100

Wednesday/Thursday is solar panel fitting weather :thumbup:
9 degrees daytime 6 degrees night time


----------



## Techno100

Stripped the existing solars off the roof today and having given them very close inspection I won't be putting them back on. They were originally quite expensive and dealer fitted but this damage has been there from day one.
One example


----------



## Techno100

Not been able to fit the solars yet but spent all day getting all the old trunking and adhesive off the anti hail coat, couldn't leave it any longer as water was coming in.
Before and after don't rely on habitation servicing it's just a lot of box ticking for nothing


----------



## gaspode

What a mess, any idea whos workmanship that was? 8O 

I presume it was a professional installation? Not much care taken by the look of it.


----------



## Techno100

Installed by German dealer for Camos and Fantastic Fan and solars at the back same mess. A number of people have done habitation on it most recent Wokingham I think.


----------



## WildThingsKev

What are you going to do with yourself when you have "ticked all your own boxes"?


----------



## Techno100

There is ALWAYS more to do Kev


----------



## GEMMY

Did you check the van before purchase

tony


----------



## WildThingsKev

The biggest job to do on ours now is to fix the bedroom floor. Over the last year it has sprung up in the middle (where the join is) so that opening the bathroom door means a lot of tugging over the carpet. It may be because we spend a month in the Alps each year and there are a lot of heating ducts under that bit, the bottom layer of ply must have expanded. I'm leaving it for a while to see if it drop back down.

Then there is a smashed wing mirror (trailer on a hairpin), marker lights are playing up again (this time the connections under the other wheel arch) and fit a B2B charger.

Kev


----------



## Techno100

GEMMY said:


> Did you check the van before purchase
> 
> tony


No I paid before seeing it given where I was buying from and the extensive paperwork. However I knew the price was fair and with the knowledge that I can fix things much better than many who do it for a living. I expected it to not be perfect. I doubt anyone but the dealers were aware of the state of the roof. I spent £250 fixing the hab door and fitted new windscreen blinds. The other stuff was mainly bad cabinetry , hinges catches and runners that probably were down to Rapido from the start but nothing adjusted in annual habitation services just box ticking :lol: 
It's a very good van and getting even better :wink:


----------



## gaspode

Techno100 said:


> The other stuff was mainly bad cabinetry , hinges catches and runners that probably were down to Rapido from the start


I can sympathise with that one.

When we bought ours (with 1800 miles on the clock) there was hardly a straight door, aligned catch or secure hinge in it and only 50% of the screws in the whole habitation side had been fullly tightened. The worst example was one of the rooflight clamping screws which was half an inch proud. It could only be down to bad assembly by Rapido followed by an absence of PDI by Brownhills. I spent a full day methodically checking every screw in the build after I found several loose.

Like you, I'm a cynic regarding habitation checks but TBH what do you expect when you're only paying for a couple of hours labour? For anything like a comprehensive "check and adjust" it would take one man a full day I reckon. Ours went to Rapido at Wokingham where at least they will do just the essentials for the warranty for a sensible charge (around £80 ISTR). Like you, I prefer to do as much as possible myself, at least I know what's been done and that it's been done properly. Most owners would rely completely on the integrity of the dealers workshop and wouldn't have a clue whether jobs had been done properly or not. I do know that Carol wouldn't knowingly accept any substandard job but also doubt she'd climb up on the roof to check everything either.


----------



## Techno100

Agreed


----------



## GEMMY

Here's me hearing how Rapide is the bees knees....until now... :wink: 

tony


----------



## Techno100

Fitted 2 new 100 watt solars today on the existing brackets and positioned the third to mark the bracket footprints but it is now too cold for at least a week to glue it on  
photos when finished. 
Auto changeover relay installed and working nicely providing inverter power to a choice of 3 sockets.
Fantastic fan is also letting water in but I'm going to replace all the fixing screws with stainless steel ones and make the countersinks deeper and cover the heads in sikaflex then trim the mastic bed all around the perimeter clean with sika 205 and apply a bead of 512 rather than lift the lot afresh


----------



## Techno100

Spare wheel!
isn't it a pain :twisted: 
My mind has been working overtime and in conclusion I'm going to fabricate a frame that swings down from the garage roof as that is largely dead space anyway. Obviously nothing will be attached to the roof itself rather it will be supported on pillars off the floor


----------



## 113016

Techno100 said:


> Spare wheel!
> isn't it a pain :twisted:
> My mind has been working overtime and in conclusion I'm going to fabricate a frame that swings down from the garage roof as that is largely dead space anyway. Obviously nothing will be attached to the roof itself rather it will be supported on pillars off the floor


It won't help the handling as spare wheels are quite heavy.
centre of gravity and all that  
I understand using the wasted space, but ? :wink:


----------



## Techno100

It's already in the garage. The handling is perfect BTW 4250kg heavy chassis 8)


----------



## 113016

Techno100 said:


> It's already in the garage. The handling is perfect BTW 4250kg heavy chassis 8)


I am thinking of the height and body roll :idea:


----------



## Techno100

There is no roll and it's only a half garage it's not like putting it on the roof :lol: But even on the roof it would not be felt by the van or driver. It's like a tank!


----------



## Techno100

Also even FULLY LOADED the van back axle was 520 kg below it's carrying capacity when Duncan weighed it to get tyre pressures from Michelin


----------



## 113016

Your choice, I always think it is a good policy to keep heavy items low, to keep body roll to minimum.


----------



## Techno100

THERE IS NO ROLL. That is one of Robbie's redeeming features


----------



## 113016

Techno100 said:


> THERE IS NO ROLL


Every vehicle will, roll, it just depends how much.
Even a 40 ton artic will roll and hanging rolls more.
Never mind, as I said, your choice.


----------



## Techno100

After driving a 2004 autocruise for over 2 years I know what roll is :lol:


----------



## 113016

Techno100 said:


> After driving a 2004 autocruise for over 2 years I know what roll is :lol:


Try driving hanging meat, or fuel tankers, Then you will really know roll :lol:

Techno, you have helped me out in the past, and I am just trying to return some help by pointing out good loading practice. Keep weight down low! But at the end of the day, it' your choice


----------



## WildThingsKev

I've considered buiding a frame to hold it between the chassis members (inaccessible) or bolting through the roofladder/cycle rack mounting points into a rear carrier frame (hmmm, not sure).

It's still in the garage.


----------



## Techno100

And swinging it from the very in the way Vertical to the ever so slightly higher out of the way Horizontal wont rock the boat :lol:


----------



## WildThingsKev

Have you got 16" wheels? Mine are 15" and it just fits upright pointing fore and aft with a couple of mm spare so I can put it in the middle where it is mostly out of the way.


----------



## Techno100

16" and it too was strapped in the middle, I've just taken it out today as I shall not bother in UK
No it wasn't fore and aft


----------



## Techno100

I emptied it out and cushion tiled the floor today with these, only takes 4 tiles but it's under £10 for a pack of 9 at Costco


----------



## Techno100

I've still not been able to glue the third 100 watt panel on but I've replaced the 2 85 watts for 2 100 watts and connected 1 up temporary just to keep the batteries full. The 100 watt panel is producing as much as both 85's did together this time of year 1.8 amps so I can pretty much rely on 5.5amps in Winter from 300 and up to 17 amps in Summer.
Inverter and auto changeover all up and running and used the spare Schuko socket to feed a twin skt for outside stuff.
Made a new surround for the wiring below the electrics.
The battery bank selector switch is brill, if I select banks 1+2 the solar charges them all but in normal running battery bank 1 is selected and the solars charge only bank 2 but send excess to bank 1 through the CBE relay above the switch


----------



## Techno100

Finally got all 3 solars working today thanks to this relatively warm spell.
Will drive it under the eye of the Cassoa storage CCTV tomorrow and grab a screenshot.
Within an hour of connecting up, my rear batteries were up to 13.6 and the CBE CSB2 was sending a share to top up the fronts and this registered in the NASA monitor.


----------



## Techno100

Not bad for February


----------



## wakk44

Neat job Andy,and as you say over 9 Amps from the solar panels at this time of year is very good,nice to see the weather warming up.You should get a huge output in June/July,have you thought of letting your neighbours plug into your system and selling your excess solar power.

I think you might trigger the toll sensors at class 3 on the autoroutes with that big dome though.


----------



## Techno100

3.24 metres with dome, I'll just have to shout at them :wink:


----------



## gaspode

Techno100 said:


> 3.24 metres with dome, I'll just have to shout at them :wink:


You could tell them that their sensor has picked up your TV aerial in error? :idea:

Well, there is an element of truth in it. 8)


----------



## sweetie

What a lovely neat job :!: Perfect

Steve


----------



## Techno100

Either side shots showing new cable entry and old one made good


----------



## Techno100

wakk44 said:


> Neat job Andy,and as you say over 9 Amps from the solar panels at this time of year is very good,nice to see the weather warming up.You should get a huge output in June/July,have you thought of letting your neighbours plug into your system and selling your excess solar power.
> 
> I think you might trigger the toll sensors at class 3 on the autoroutes with that big dome though.


I'm really pleased with these panels having not used them before. They seem to be producing more than they claim unless it's purely the result of the mppt regulator . I should see 20 amps easy in the best 6 months of the year. 
Where normally most panels under cloud might produce zero, I'm still getting nearly 2 amps purely due to having 300 watts. How people expect to charge a starter battery with maplin dashboard panels is beyond me. I'm at a meet this weekend and used the inverter for kettle toaster etc through my auto changeover relay, taking it for granted now no worries 8)


----------



## carol

Did you get it weighed Andy?


----------



## Techno100

Later today


----------



## Techno100

1920 front
2020 rear
3940 gross so I still have 310kg spare at the back and I had half a tank of grey waste on board too  

I had full to the brim fresh water and LPG tank and about 90% diesel


----------



## Techno100

Cold weather coming again :x So next job is probably the hob extract fan speed controller that just arrived from China yesterday


----------



## wakk44

Techno100 said:


> 1920 front
> 2020 rear
> 3940 gross so I still have 310kg spare at the back and I had half a tank of grey waste on board too
> 
> I had full to the brim fresh water and LPG tank and about 90% diesel


What's the MGVW Andy?


----------



## WildThingsKev

Techno100 said:


> 1920 front
> 2020 rear
> 3940 gross so I still have 310kg spare at the back and I had half a tank of grey waste on board too
> 
> I had full to the brim fresh water and LPG tank and about 90% diesel


I've weighed ours a couple of times when leaving on a month long+ trip. Never got above 3650kg; fully brimmed tanks with kayaks, ourselves, food etc. Balanced nicely with about 100kg spare on each axle, axles rated 1850/2000 : 3700kg total.


----------



## Techno100

wakk44 said:


> Techno100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1920 front
> 2020 rear
> 3940 gross so I still have 310kg spare at the back and I had half a tank of grey waste on board too
> 
> I had full to the brim fresh water and LPG tank and about 90% diesel
> 
> 
> 
> What's the MGVW Andy?
Click to expand...

4250 gross

2100 front
2400 rear


----------



## Techno100

WildThingsKev said:


> Techno100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1920 front
> 2020 rear
> 3940 gross so I still have 310kg spare at the back and I had half a tank of grey waste on board too
> 
> I had full to the brim fresh water and LPG tank and about 90% diesel
> 
> 
> 
> I've weighed ours a couple of times when leaving on a month long+ trip. Never got above 3650kg; fully brimmed tanks with kayaks, ourselves, food etc. Balanced nicely with about 100kg spare on each axle, axles rated 1850/2000 : 3700kg total.
Click to expand...

My chassis is heavier by itself Kev plus I have 5 batteries and 300watt of solar


----------



## WildThingsKev

Plus engine, auto gearbox, and don't forget all that copper wire!


----------



## Techno100

Blind spot window may get done very soon too.
I bought the 350wide by 500deep seitz some time ago but it's just been too cold to progress.
These after market windows come in a dark brown/black? but my Rapido is silverish so I dismantled it and carefully removed the glazing seal. I masked up the aluminum parts/outer seal and used some small earth sleeving to fit in the seal groove to avoid more coats of paint in there.
I've bought Halfrauds grey primer for plastic and Fiat Silver top coat along with for convenience their surface cleaner wipes.
I heated the tin up in hot water whilst agitating ready for application, fired it on both sides then brought back indoors to warm for 24 hrs.
Top coat tomorrow I hope.


----------



## Techno100

As this window would clash with the hab door the window stays will be redundant. Easily removed by lifting upwards while prying the location lugs apart


----------



## Techno100

Milestone 25,000 views 8O


----------



## Techno100

Now sprayed silver and masking removed ready for seal to be supergued back in the groove.


----------



## Techno100

Extract fan speed controller video
http://techno.smugmug.com/Other/Robbie-Rapido/27714510_fxcJrV#!i=2372538816&k=SspNTp5&lb=1&s=S


----------



## Techno100

Guess what's coming next :?:


----------



## Techno100

Too late


----------



## Christine600

Is there a prize for guessing correctly? :wink: 


I have been enjoying this topic and it is inspiring and educational for someone who would like to try a little MH DIY.


----------



## Techno100




----------



## Techno100

Christine600 said:


> I have been enjoying this topic and it is inspiring and educational for someone who would like to try a little MH DIY.


Thank you Christine it is nice to know that I'm achieving my aim.


----------



## Techno100

WildThingsKev said:


> Plus engine, auto gearbox, and don't forget all that copper wire!


Since fitting my Seitz, every time I look at your avatar it just seem like something is missing :roll:
Everyone is going to go back and look at yours now :lol:


----------



## Techno100

Techno100 said:


> 1920 front
> 2020 rear
> 3940 gross so I still have 310kg spare at the back and I had half a tank of grey waste on board too
> 
> I had full to the brim fresh water and LPG tank and about 90% diesel


Whilst rummaging today I found the certificate of conformity
My Mass in running order is 3205 so my payload is 1045 8) so it is no surprise that I have so much spare when loaded. Thank you Carol


----------



## Techno100

BTW I've been trying to join the French CCRapido forum for over a week and just discovered it is basically mothballed until late March :roll:


----------



## Techno100

Well parked here at Bridlington cc on a £11 pitch 8) the Sun has been out all morning so I decided to fix that sagging gas locker door. I completely dismantled and cleaned all the contact parts before reassembling with sika 512 then refitted and helped it into shape while it sets. I'll refit the seal tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## Techno100

Techno100 said:


> Milestone 25,000 views 8O


Scrub that  someone hit the "tilt" button


----------



## greygit

Techno100 said:


> If you're thinking of doing the same? The roof thickness is only 25/26 mm so in the instructions dimension H for the screw spacers is zero so cut them off flush.
> I used dekaseal non setting frame sealant.
> It's a massive improvement much simpler to use and let's in more light.
> About £94 delivered and for Motorhomes you want the non vented version


Techno.
We have a mini hekiplus in the bedroom of our 666 and it blows a gale when traveling, is this because it's the vented one and it shouldn't be?
Gary


----------



## Techno100

Certainly sounds like it Gary.
If it is a Heki you can get a seal here but they're a right pain to fit
http://www.leisureshopdirect.com/ca...ni-heki_plus_rooflights_plus_spare_parts.aspx

ON mine the Heki 3 plus at the front is vented (but is quiet because of the seal design), my bedroom one has been replaced with an American made "Fantastic Fan"
Clearly the converter deemed it necessary to have forced ventilation but it's often over the top.


----------



## carol

We replaced it Andy the Rapido vent had no air circulation and we find when hot if you open both roof vents and have it set to air in at bed in it is as good as ac at night. When we had roof ac on the Hymer we found wear rely used it as we so rarely had hook up

Great vent as it closes automatically in the rain too

Carol


----------



## Techno100

Yes it's very good but on testing the rain sensor :lol: I'll not be trusting it.
Of course I'm really looking forwards to it being warm enough


----------



## nickkdx

Good post, interesting thing people change, did you manage to get tyre pressures from Michelin, I didn't get anything back from them!


----------



## Techno100

Carol&Duncan got tyre pressures early days of 65 front 60 rear. I have since increased the back end weight so I'm nearer 70 rear now


----------



## 113016

Techno100 said:


> Carol&Duncan got tyre pressures early days of 65 front 60 rear. I have since increased the back end weight so I'm nearer 70 rear now


From my trucking days, it is the lower pressures which increases the chance of tyre failure.
The lower the pressure, the larger the bulge at the bottom of the tyre, where the weight is, and as the tyre goes round, the bulge is moving and this creates the heat, which in turn is a tyre killer.

edit

This effect is particularly relevant in hotter countries, where your tyres get hotter than normal.


----------



## csmcqueen

Techno100 said:


> Either side shots showing new cable entry and old one made good


Hi Andy, can I ask where you got your solar panels and fixing brackets from?

I've just decided to finally add solar to mine but having never played with it, I haven't got a clue to be honest :?

I was going for these panels you suggested to me last year - ebay linky but I see you have see you have used 100w panels.

in fact, i think i need advice on most of it so should I just start a new thread instead of pestering yours ?

Cheers


----------



## Techno100

No it's fine it's all related. I bought the dearer Alfrescobay ones at 108.99 each.
4 of the brackets are original, I just replaced the older panels. The centre brackets are from trueshopping at £18.99 in black, dearer in white.
I buy everything from ebay almost entirely.
Carry on :thumbup:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181005557723?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/170852534402?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## csmcqueen

Techno100 said:


> No it's fine it's all related. I bought the dearer Alfrescobay ones at 108.99 each.
> 4 of the brackets are original, I just replaced the older panels. The centre brackets are from trueshopping at £18.99 in black, dearer in white.
> I buy everything from ebay almost entirely.
> Carry on :thumbup:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181005557723?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/170852534402?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


Ebay is like my second home :lol:

Thanks for the links, much appreciated

My shopping list so far:

2x Solar panels and brackets - as above 
1 x solar controller - I think you suggested this one last time ( Ebay Linky )

2 x leisure batteries 125ah ish - Sealed as they have to mounted under bed as no room next to leisure battery (noticed some on ebay for less than £90 each) 
Suitable cable cabling and connectors - cables from roof to mppt, cables between batteries and cables to link to existing leisure battery
Some silkaflex to stick it all down
Maybe a descent battery monitor as the Elddis one is poor to say the least

forgotten anything ?


----------



## camallison

nickkdx said:


> Good post, interesting thing people change, did you manage to get tyre pressures from Michelin, I didn't get anything back from them!


That really surprises me, as I emailed them a couple of weeks ago one evening with my axle weights fully laden. I got an email reply the next morning about 10am. Obviously remember to tell them which tyres and size you have ........ I say that because one of their reps reckons that at least a quarter of their requests don't state that info!!!!

Colin


----------



## Techno100

These are the popular ones
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251159001431?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Sikaflex 512 from GoOutdoors £7 odds
Unfortunately the regulators have crept up in price (exchange rate) probably get the 300 watt unit for the same price.

EDIT yes and I got mine for £80
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/25A-300W-...?pt=UK_Sound_Vision_Other&hash=item20c01274f2


----------



## csmcqueen

Techno100 said:


> These are the popular ones
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251159001431?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> Sikaflex 512 from GoOutdoors £7 odds
> Unfortunately the regulators have crept up in price (exchange rate) probably get the 300 watt unit for the same price.
> 
> EDIT yes and I got mine for £80
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/25A-300W-...?pt=UK_Sound_Vision_Other&hash=item20c01274f2


Solar controller ordered - Offered 77.50 they countered with 79, I accepted happily 

Cabling Question - do you connect panels together on roof with MC4 connectors (link) then run a single 6mm(?) cable down to controller or chop the connectors off and connect it all up in a junction box on roof and then feed to controller ?

Cheers Scott


----------



## csmcqueen

Sorry cant amend my previous post - this is the link, not the one above - http://tinyurl.com/cvoj56q


----------



## Techno100

Yes on my current van I've used branch connectors but I have the mc4 crimping tool so I've cut cables to length and retermed them as necessary


----------



## Techno100

I meant to say I've found that junction boxes can suffer from internal condensation so I now avoid them for joints. MC4's are IP66 rated, made for the job.
Anyway I've sold ASH (our previous van)today to a very nice couple who will collect next Saturday so next job is that Fiamma 77 and a couple of new tyres too


----------



## Techno100

Fitting this well priced Labcraft hab door LED tomorrow
http://www.beaconsandlightbars.co.uk/Labcraft-12V-Astro-IP66-10W-Interior-lamp-PN-.LL2CW500.html


----------



## Techno100

Labcraft LED upgrade (Edit I should add that if you're DIY £25 delivered is the absolute maximum!) don't want to be upsetting Oscar Wilde :lol:

Old fitting removed and surfaces cleaned up








New fitting in place with sikaflex 512 along the top edge and 3 dollops on the bottom rail that takes the screws. I put masking tape along the top edge after marking the position with a pencil.
I pilot drilled 3 x 3mm holes in the GRP for the stainless steel screws (not supplied) Tighten it up and remove the excess adhesive and the masking tape. Beware of Rapido electrics, use a test meter, red is not necessarily positive! and certainly should not be used as a negative :roll: 









Viola! :lol: NASA says 0.2 amps


----------



## Techno100

*Branches Damage*

Right me ducks, what do you reckon?


----------



## Techno100

You may be surprised at the answer 8)


----------



## WildThingsKev

Scratches on the awning housing?


----------



## Techno100

Yes as I said Branches Damage, but what is the fix


----------



## WildThingsKev

Blimey, I can't keep up anymore.

For repair I would need to know if it is grp or abs.

Otherwise you might have capped it with some pvc gutter?!


----------



## Techno100

Like you said it is an awning housing so it is powder coated aluminium and apparently quite seriously scratched full length all 5.5 metres of it


----------



## Techno100

Would you believe that Autoglym could be so effective? almost completely removed the marks and on the van windows too


----------



## Techno100

Just had to buy another set of these today as I stupidly let the other van go with them included.
http://www.tyrepressurealarm.com/

I just bought a new pair of Agilis from Camskill too, prices have gone up with the decline of the £ over the last few weeks. Two tyres still have loads of life left so I'm setting myself up so I never need to buy 4 at once


----------



## Techno100

I won this too and will make it fit the 7090 with Alko maxi chassis. A future photo shoot that I'm sure will be eagerly awaited :lol: 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FIAT-DUCA...pclA%2FyuRVZ3OWHmojWY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Techno100

WildThingsKev said:


> Blimey, I can't keep up anymore.


Sorry matey but I lost 27.500 or more views when I got dissolved :lol: 
A bit of overtime required


----------



## Techno100

Roof multiple cable entry junction box. Many of you are familiar with this type of box but I'll bet few are aware that OutdoorBits has listed a new item which I suspect is from CBE also? but it is physically deeper and can accept up to 6 cable entries. Way to go Dave
http://www.outdoorbits.com/multibox-cable-feed-gland-p-3187.html


----------



## nukeadmin

the best thing about that particular gland Andy is the central core which protects the cable through the roof thickness as well, we have some in our workshop for particularly awkward fits with many items instead of having to have multiple glands on the roof so looks a bit tidier


----------



## aircool

Techno100 said:


> Would you believe that Autoglym could be so effective? almost completely removed the marks and on the van windows too


Massively underrated stuff


----------



## nukeadmin

we use the autoglymn for prep work for instance when fitting something like an exterior SOG filter housing or the External Gaslow fillers, always brings up the area like new


----------



## Techno100

Yes the other one that we've been using is the same but only 30mm deep and 5 entries. Yours is 42mm deep giving more flexibilty and up to 6 entries and I'm guessing will accept 20mm glands too? :thumbup:


----------



## Techno100

Mega price! 1 litre delivered, AWESOME
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/...act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A22YOGCNS7K0TM


----------



## Techno100

Strange but the price has jumped from 9.28 this morning to £10.95 now 8O Has there been a rush :lol:

£9.47 here http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B001O3XNDI/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Techno100

*Spare Wheel*

Having received this today I am 100% certain that I can engineer the means to mount it in front of the axle without drilling any holes in the vehicle. When I have time


----------



## Techno100

I'm torn :roll: what do you reckon?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/16-TEAM-D...s_tyres_Trims_Car_Rims_ET&hash=item3a7a9aad13


----------



## coppo

Techno100 said:


> Strange but the price has jumped from 9.28 this morning to £10.95 now 8O Has there been a rush :lol:
> 
> £9.47 here http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B001O3XNDI/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Was talking to a professional car body repairer a few weeks ago and I was singing the praises of Autoglym, he rubbished it saying he never ever used it and neither did any of his professional colleagues 

Paul.


----------



## VanFlair

Here is my version of 6 entry glands, had to make the box as I could not find what I wanted, also some fairings for the front edge of the panels to stop wind and branches getting under.

EDIT should have added I used a bit of conduit through the roof to cover the sharp edges and then joined 3 into 1 in the wardrobe and the down to the Votronic MPPT reg.

Martin


----------



## VanFlair

Techno100 said:


> I'm torn :roll: what do you reckon?
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/16-TEAM-D...s_tyres_Trims_Car_Rims_ET&hash=item3a7a9aad13


Lucky it's not a tag axle.


----------



## Techno100

Decided to stick with steel wheels.
Took the spare today to have one of my new Agilis from Camskill fitted, stuck it on the van only to find it is not the same spec so the wheel trim will not fit due to the position of the valve  
So now I'm going to keep it as the spare, the old one only had a 215 tyre on it which has a lower load index. 
I took some measurements of the Alko chassis in preparation for fitting my spare wheel carrier.
Regarding wheel bolts and jacking I found the Fiat tools to be completely adequate in all respects.
While the wheel was off I checked the brake pads and they are about 50% so will be fine for another year and I'll fit new then regardless and grease the axle.


----------



## Techno100

JFYI
After studying steel wheels for sale on ebay it is obvious that the spare is from a pre 2007 Ducato. Same bolt circle etc but the valve is drilled in line with a bolt rather than between 2 bolts as on 2007 onwards.


----------



## Techno100

Worth the effort. Washed the steel wheel and wire wooled all the rust off before primer and silver top coat. Better than rusty rings on view through the wheel trims.
Fiamma 77 has arrived and I'm impressed with it. Just want a nice day to fit it 
















To reiterate 
The Fiat tools do the job no problem


----------



## j50jwr

Many thanks for this excellent posting Andy.

I've had a couple of Rapidos over the years, and you are doing some of the mods I wanted to do, but hadn't the time or confidence.

You mentioned early on about the "aux" circuits on the CBE panel. On my 2005 model they terminated in a little green plug assembly in the wardrobe, with (on mine) nothing connected. 

Regards John


----------



## Techno100

My Aux 1 is the connection for satellite etc in the rear wardrobe
My Aux 2 feeds the cab radio with ignition off.


----------



## Techno100

Anyone have experience of these? looks like just what I want re spare wheels support.
http://www.metalsupermarkets.com/MSC-Home.aspx


----------



## pomme1

Andy,

Did you brush paint the wheels or spray them. If the latter how did you mask off the tyre?

Am I also correct in assuming that the only way you can remove those wheel covers is to remove all the bolts, i.e. take the wheel off?

By the way, your chassis need a clean!! 

:roll:


----------



## bigtree

I have used metalsupermarkets in Glasgow several times,very good service.They will cut the metal to length for you and if it's something they don't have in stock,will get it in quickly.


----------



## Techno100

pomme1 said:


> Andy,
> 
> Did you brush paint the wheels or spray them. If the latter how did you mask off the tyre?
> 
> Am I also correct in assuming that the only way you can remove those wheel covers is to remove all the bolts, i.e. take the wheel off?
> 
> By the way, your chassis need a clean!!
> 
> :roll:


I cleaned and sprayed them prior to fitting new tyres so over spray was not an issue. When I do the front pair who's tyres are not being replaced I will probably apply a liberal amount of very soapy water by brush or may just cut a very neat hole in a sheet of cardboard.

The wheel trims are held in place by four of the five bolts. The next bolt around the clock face after the valve is the one you can leave in place if not removing the wheel.

Chassis is galvanised but yes it is mucky but so is the whole van having used it in Winter.

EDIT really the job is going to be so hard with the wheel on the vehicle so I would fit the spare while doing each one. I scrubbed with very hot soapy water and a brass wire brush then wire wool


----------



## Techno100

bigtree said:


> I have used metalsupermarkets in Glasgow several times,very good service.They will cut the metal to length for you and if it's something they don't have in stock,will get it in quickly.


Do they have it all on shelves so you can browse for what you think will achieve your goal?


----------



## Gazzer

pomme1 said:


> Andy,
> 
> By the way, your chassis need a clean!!
> 
> :roll:


Mon dieu 8O. That reminds me that I haven't done mine for about ten years :wink:


----------



## Techno100

After the wheels are completely clean and as much rust removed as possible I primed both sides but with special attention to the outside and the edges of the holes. 1 tin of primer will do two wheels


----------



## Techno100

Top coat and new tyre on it tomorrow.


----------



## Techno100

Draper 210nm torque wrench arrived £27 so torqued the rear wheel bolts up to 180nm, only 2 nuts were not fully tightened out of 10 and they were all tightened purely with the Fiat box spanner.
Measured up for the steel underneath for the spare wheel, should be about £30 tops. Had a look at the gas tank and pipework and neat is not a word I'd use to describe it. The pipe to the BBQ point runs through a hole in the chassis that I need to use for the wheel support so I'd be removing it anyway. I've ordered 4 metres of 8mm pipe a vapour filter with renewable element and a new regulator from Gasit.

Filter
http://www.gasit.co.uk/index.php?_a=product&product_id=344


----------



## Techno100

I thought I'd posh the cab up a bit with a wood trim kit
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FIAT-DUCA...pclA%2FyuRVZ3OWHmojWY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## j50jwr

Hi Andy, Where did you get the cab blinds from, and how did the fitting go. 

regards John


----------



## Techno100

I honestly can't remember I just googled for the cheapest at the time.
Fitting is easy in hindsight :lol:

EDIT are you just looking for the front like me? or full set? cheapest set was ebay about £475

I made a note of these at Brownhills and they accept much lower offers :wink: 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FIAT-RAPI...ervan_Caravan_Accessories&hash=item2a28877080


----------



## Techno100

After being away this weekend and the massive downpour last night the Fantastic Fan has brought itself to the top of the list of things to do. I knew it was leaking but it is now a deluge so I will take it out completely to clean it up and deepen the countersinks on all the fixing points. First I'll order some non setting sealant, I don't like the tape it always seems to fail eventually at least when other people have been before me :evil:


----------



## Techno100

*FIAMMA 77 bike lift fitted*

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1392764.html#1392764


----------



## Techno100

So even now in late March I'm still competing with the weather  
Still the roof leak to do but I need it warm and dry
Under slung wheel carrier is probably next job as I've got measurements so I might go buy the steel tomorrow and fab it up to try it before bolting it to the chassis. I might have it galvanised too.
External gas pipework , I have all the parts but need kinder weather again to get on my back underneath.
Long term we'll be reupholstering in leather but not sure where yet. Had considered Regal but to be honest their galleries don't inspire me at all (this year tho)


----------



## Techno100

*Ladder storage*

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/330876607932?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## Gazzer

Where did you find those nice bungee cords from?


----------



## Techno100

Costco
Come in a plastic tub full of a variety of lengths each length with it's own colour. pretty cheap


----------



## Scattycat

I tell you what matey, you're doing a sterling job modifying your van, I'm envious of your skills and ingenuity, but it also appears you're finding out a lot of problems that the previous owner should have told you about before you bought it and you seem to be taking all in your stride. I'm sure I wouldn't have. I had considered buying the van but you beat me to it.
Although the van we bought has had a few problems and is a lower spec than yours I'm glad we bought the van that we did. I don't think I would have coped as calmly as you have. I continue to watch you postings with admiration and hope to pick-up a few more hints of ways to improve an already excellent model.

Bon chance


----------



## Techno100

Wherever I had bought from I would have found issues. This van was fully serviced and had all habitation checks. So read into that what you may ?
I would never go back to a dealer but then again I'd be unlikely to buy from one either.
I've done OK for what I paid and what I've spent on things that were not right.
Biggest expense has been extras so nothing to do with it's history.


----------



## Scattycat

Techno100 said:


> Wherever I had bought from I would have found issues. This van was fully serviced and had all habitation checks. So read into that what you may ?
> I would never go back to a dealer but then again I'd be unlikely to buy from one either.
> I've done OK for what I paid and what I've spent on things that were not right.
> Biggest expense has been extras so nothing to do with it's history.


You're happy with the deal and that's the main thing.


----------



## Gazzer

Techno100 said:


> Costco
> Come in a plastic tub full of a variety of lengths each length with it's own colour. pretty cheap


Shame, no Costco near Swindon


----------



## Techno100

*Spare wheel support prototype*

Shown laid upside down. The wheelhanger needs spacing off the beam about 25mm to complete.
Once tight to the underfloor I just need to mark the holes in the chassis onto the angle irons, drill them and bolt in place.
It has cost me £17 for the steel and bolts.


----------



## Techno100

Self explanatory


----------



## MrGaz

I am really interested to see how this goes as I would love to get my spare wheel under our van...
Does the spare wheel holder fit both the 15 and 16 inch steel wheels? :?


----------



## Techno100

No they are individual.
I got my 16" on ebay for £54 delivered


----------



## MrGaz

Ooh...I was just looking on ebay and there is a cheap one on there but it does not specify wheel size...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321093141381?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619

Is this the one that had an issue...they fell off?


----------



## Techno100

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261175036003?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## Techno100

In answer to your edited post.
No
The one I've bought was manufactured January 2012


----------



## carol

Any wont you violate any Alko chassis warranty re drilling in chassis. That was the answer we got from Alko when we wanted to get this done


----------



## Techno100

I'm not drilling the chassis Carol, I'm making use of the holes that are already there as pictured behind my tape measure


----------



## Techno100




----------



## Techno100

*Wheel support prototype revision A*


----------



## Techno100

*Pallindrome*

Spooky
My year of birth and a numerical pallindrome


----------



## Techno100

Oh sh!t it's a numerical Anagram wifey tells me :roll:  :lol:


----------



## WildThingsKev

1589: measure that bar you have just fabricated, it looks a little over 5ft to me?


----------



## Techno100

50.5" :wink: 
Angle bracket at one end I've made with slotted bolt holes to allow some tolerance. 
Actually 50.5" less the blade thickness


----------



## Techno100

I bought a 1500 off cut of 75x50 3mm box section and 2 75x50x100 long
angle irons plus various bolts n washers for £17.50 so far.
The damn paint cost about that from Halfrauds :lol:


----------



## Techno100

I've misplaced the winding handle for the wheel support :lol: 
It may be at the van I hope  
I want to set it up with the wheel attached just to check it's all in order before final fitting.
The weather is forecast to be rubbish so it's not going to happen soon as I'm flying to Sorrento next Friday morning for a week and a wedding.
When I come back I have to sort the MOT before taking on another electrical contract as I haven't worked since early December (through choice and my old fella dying).
Hopefully I'll have the remote control for Truma 6002 by then to fit and report on.


----------



## Techno100

Regarding the wheel support risk assessment and method statement :lol:
I've considered all aspects of deploying and recovering the wheel when the need might arise and action depending on which wheel has deflated.
Additional items to carry are 1 old curtain or a dustsheet and a block of 3x3 wood


----------



## Techno100

As I'm sat indoors snowbound I thought I'd weight the new addition.
11.5kg


----------



## MrGaz

Andy it looks really well made...the weight reflecting this...
I don't think it is to bad considering the job it is going to do when under you van
Looking forward to seeing it all in situ


----------



## Techno100

*Revision B*

















REVISION B









Fully wound indicator


----------



## WildThingsKev

Andy, when you fit it to the van I'd like to see a horizontal shot just below skirt level please, cheers.


----------



## Techno100

You wont see it Kev. The chassis is 260mm deep and the tyre is only about 15mm below it so not as low as the LPG tank 8)
I'm just doing revision C before stone chip coating it

EDIT
My tyre is 225 plus 50mm steel =275mm


----------



## Techno100

*Revision C*

All working as it should now with correct spacing off the beam to put sufficient compression on the hanger spring.
Also the 4 hanger bolts are now tapped through 11mm of steel. 3mm was enough but might as well use it all now.


----------



## camoyboy

Hi Andy,

how is the wheel "locked" in position when it is wound up? Is it held up by just the cable or is there something else?

Cheers,
Colin


----------



## Techno100

It is pulled into a recess so the weight is on the stirrup not the cable. The mount does of course have to be fitted facing the correct direction so that any sudden impact or crash only serves to put more force into keeping it there.
I have tried with all my might to pull it free without using the winder and it will not budge.
SEE the PICTURES http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1395308.html#1395308
I just bought a set of wheel bags so the spare will be kept wrapped 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/280992877468?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Also the bag serves to drag the wheel from under the van :thumbup:


----------



## WildThingsKev

Thanks. I've got 30mm of extra foam insulation under the floor but sounds like that will be ok. Will probably copy your arrangement then

cheers
Kev


----------



## Techno100

I would cut a 75mm wide channel in it if it were me :wink:


----------



## Techno100

Front view
http://techno.smugmug.com/Other/Spare-Wheel-Support/28580560_4cnBP3#!i=2423275648&k=v74nt3s&lb=1&s=X3
Rear view
http://techno.smugmug.com/Other/Spare-Wheel-Support/28580560_4cnBP3#!i=2423275531&k=CNLgr3m&lb=1&s=X3


----------



## Techno100

*Ready to go version*


----------



## pomme1

Andy,

You have a very well finished and furnished workshop; either that or a very tolerant wife!

Roger


----------



## Techno100

Great wife :wink: and everything is clean and I'm a tidy worker 8)


----------



## Techno100

The great thing is that I have spent less that £100 to achieve what most (all ?) converters simply dismiss 8) 
I believe I am the first to do this 8) 8)

Also this only adds 12kg max to the van and between the axles too, the spare had been carried in the garage.


----------



## camoyboy

Although our spare is in the garage it is mounted on the rear wall therefore adding quite a bit of weight to the rear end, as well as taking up a fair bit of space. So to free up that space and move the weight forward was the reason I started to look at putting the spare wheel between the chassis rails in the middle of the MH.

My first plan was to make a cradle that was hinged one side of the chassis, that the wheel then pushed on . Once in place the other side of the cradle would be lifted or jacked up and attached to the opposite side, similar to the system used on caravans. This failed as there was insufficient clearance to slide the wheel between the cradle and chassis.

Plan 2 was to slide the wheel onto the cradle, lift and attach one side, then do the same the other side. However the weight of the wheel and access under the side skirt made this difficult also.
This is when I started to look for some kind of lifting device to pull the wheel or the cradle up into position. Obviously that is now solved with this carrier.

I thnk the cradle I made will be suitable to mount the carrier to, I just need to modify it slightly to allow it to fit up against the floor. 

Now I have studied your photos more carefully I can see how it all works.

Thanks for that,

Colin


----------



## camoyboy

Techno100 said:


> I just bought a set of wheel bags so the spare will be kept wrapped
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/280992877468?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> Also the bag serves to drag the wheel from under the van :thumbup:


I guess you will have a spare one you can sell me then?

Let me know,

Cheers,

Colin


----------



## Techno100

I have of course designed this based on the heavy chassis 4250 and the holes that are pre existing. I have no knowledge of the suitability for anyone with a 3700 or less chassis nor their spare payload to adopt this.

I might get to fit it if the snow thaws. The only other thing stopping me is the gas pipe to the BBQ point but I'm replacing all the external pipework anyway cos it's rubbish so I may just isolate the tank and cut it out so I can get on with it.


----------



## Techno100

*WALNUT dash kit*

This just arrived, made to order by ebay seller for my left hand drive 8) 
Any tips on applying them?


----------



## Techno100




----------



## aircool

No tips other than the obvious heh.

Its a nice little mod for the cab area IMO and lifts it nicely - they look like some sort of gel style finish on 'vans we've had in.

What was the damage?


----------



## Techno100

£36.49 delivered very most excellent quality. Opening bid is £29.99 plus P&P 8) 
Bargain! 8) The seller manufactures them

CAROL http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/370773528606?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
she makes for almost anything


----------



## chasper

*Re: WALNUT dash kit*



Techno100 said:


> This just arrived, made to order by ebay seller for my left hand drive 8)
> Any tips on applying them?


One of the other traders on Ebay selling similar items gives some basic information on fitting, very nice when fitted.


----------



## Techno100

Installation

1 Clean the surface of your dashboard, doors etc with alcohol wipes. This insures the dash kits pieces will not have dust particles between the adhesive and the dashboard. 

2 Heat the dash kit pieces with a hair dryer. 

3 Apply the dash kit piece into the correct position on your dash. 

4 Heat it again 

5 To complete the installation of your dash kit pieces, firmly press each dash kit piece into the correct position on your dash


----------



## Techno100

I just removed the deliver note and instruction sheet is attached :lol: :lol:


----------



## Techno100

*Spare wheel carrier fitted to chassis*

I realise now that 50x50 angle iron would be sufficient. The hot water drain will need a 90 elbow fitting to avoid dumping into the spare.


----------



## motormouth

I really admire what you have done and enjoy following this thread, even though most of the time I have absolutely no idea what you are on about.  
Will you ever be done tinkering about????


----------



## Techno100

No still lots to do 8)


----------



## Techno100

*FIAMMA 77 bike lift speed winder*

See :lol:

Made from an opened out vine eye purchased from iron mongers across the road for £1.50


----------



## Techno100

I'm back from Italy now and keen to continue with improvements.( Améliorations) 8)
I finally managed to make friends with campingcarrapidoforum and I'm using google translate in chrome browser to very carefully contribute and reply to questions.
An inspirational snippet is this mod which anyone familiar with this drawer will immediately understand and I plan to employ it at some point


----------



## Techno100

Spare wheel support project concluded satisfactorily 
Gallery here http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1402051.html#1402051


----------



## Techno100

Whilst making a start on the LPG pipework renewal I have already discovered that the numpties who installed it fitted the stepped olive in the 10mm side of the 10 to 8 reducer the WRONG way around :twisted:


----------



## Scattycat

Techno100 said:


> I'm back from Italy now and keen to continue with improvements.( Améliorations) 8)
> I finally managed to make friends with campingcarrapidoforum and I'm using google translate in chrome browser to very carefully contribute and reply to questions.
> An inspirational snippet is this mod which anyone familiar with this drawer will immediately understand and I plan to employ it at some point


An excellent idea, trouble is I'd be too scared to do it in case I mucked it up


----------



## Techno100

Scattycat said:


> Techno100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm back from Italy now and keen to continue with improvements.( Améliorations) 8)
> I finally managed to make friends with campingcarrapidoforum and I'm using google translate in chrome browser to very carefully contribute and reply to questions.
> An inspirational snippet is this mod which anyone familiar with this drawer will immediately understand and I plan to employ it at some point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An excellent idea, trouble is I'd be too scared to do it in case I mucked it up
Click to expand...

It's a definite for me , a marvelous idea. I only wish I had though of it :lol:


----------



## aldra

techno100

Why did you not do a complete self build :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## Techno100

If Rapido did kits I would, great vans but like many other makes they suffer from what can only be cheap labour.
I'd love to be employed as "design improver" so many manufacturers keep turning out bad ideas that would cost nothing at the production stage to make better and sometimes even reduce cost.


----------



## Scattycat

Techno100 said:


> Scattycat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Techno100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm back from Italy now and keen to continue with improvements.( Améliorations) 8)
> I finally managed to make friends with campingcarrapidoforum and I'm using google translate in chrome browser to very carefully contribute and reply to questions.
> An inspirational snippet is this mod which anyone familiar with this drawer will immediately understand and I plan to employ it at some point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An excellent idea, trouble is I'd be too scared to do it in case I mucked it up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a definite for me , a marvelous idea. I only wish I had though of it :lol:
Click to expand...

Oh, I'd thought of it, but as I said, too scared to try it. Woodwork was never my strong point. Functional rather than asthetics is my normal skill level, so something as prominent as that cupboard is definitely above my grade


----------



## Techno100

*Techno goes French *

:lol: :lol: 8)


----------



## bigtree

Un cochon de rouge à lèvres est toujours un cochon. :wink:


----------



## Techno100

Vous ne pouvez pas polir un étron :lol:


----------



## Techno100




----------



## Techno100

Replaced all the LPG pipework today
An example of a professional installers work so you might imagine what the rest was like  The reducer is where the stepped olive was fitted the wrong way around.








It takes no longer to do a neat job first time around Gits!


----------



## Techno100

Booked in for MOT tomorrow and then I'm going to attack that drawer/door conversion.
Local ironmonger, full length piano hinge £2.70 8O :lol:


----------



## Scattycat

Techno100 said:


> Booked in for MOT tomorrow and then I'm going to attack that drawer/door conversion.
> Local ironmonger, full length piano hinge £2.70 8O :lol:


Good Luck with the cutting! Let me know how you did it and what type of cutting kit you used. I've been mulling over doing it from the first week-end we had the van. But at the moment it's in the too hard box


----------



## Techno100

I expect I'll mask it off with low tack tape either side of a thick pencil line and run my jigsaw through it from both sides to leave a couple of inch in the middle to finish the cut. I'll then dress it with a mini plane.
I have some acrylic antique pine varnish that doesn't look bad on the cut ends after three coats. I'll fit a couple of small spacers where the draw closes on it's right edge same thickness as the hinge on the new door.
Fit a magnetic catch.
I'll not fit a handle as there should be enough gap off the floor to pull it open by it's bottom edge.


----------



## 113016

I am not sure what door you are cutting, but if it is an internal door, made from the internal furniture wood, I would recommend using a fine hand saw as you will get a much straighter line(cut) than a Jig saw.
On my last van, I made a door to pull the geny from under the French bed, and unless you knew the door was there, you would not see it!


----------



## Techno100

My jigsaw skill is top drawer :wink: :lol: 









It's this I intend but better


----------



## 113016

Pretty good job, but a Jig Saw can never cut as straight as a good handsaw, it is too easy to wobble.
Before I trucked,I served my time as a Boatbuilder, using tools daily.


----------



## Techno100

It don't wobble when I do it. Wobble is usually caused by the wrong type or blunt blade causing it to stick in the material. 8)


----------



## 113016

Techno100 said:


> It don't wobble when I do it. Wobble is usually caused by the wrong type or blunt blade causing it to stick in the material. 8)


It is not just a case of wobble, a Jig Saw blade just does not have the blade size to cut as straight as a hand saw.
Maybe because I served my time with hand tools  
Tekhno, you do a good job, but their is no way a Jig saw can cut as straight as a hand saw in the right hands.


----------



## Techno100

I know my own abilities Graham


----------



## 113016

Techno100 said:


> I know my own abilities Graham


I know that, but you could do even better than the excellent job you do.
I am just passing on a tip, you either take it or don't, no problem at all!
You may know your electrical trade inside out, I know my trade


----------



## Techno100

I have used all manner of tools from the age of 11 :wink:

My mother upgraded me to a bed at 3 yrs old because I dismantled my dropside cot completely :lol:


----------



## 113016

Techno100 said:


> I have used all manner of tools from the age of 11 :wink:


Like I said, take or leave the advice, your choice.
You do a great all round job, very good, and you electrical work is fab, but remember, a jack of all trades cannot be a master of all.
Just try it  I am just trying to help!


----------



## Techno100

A lathe of wood clamped to the curved face will ensure a perfect guide and a straight cut


----------



## 113016

Whatever, I think I am banging my head against a brick wall  
Do it your way


----------



## bigtree

Ha Ha,Liked the cot one,I did the same myself.That hole in your dash is crying out for a double din unit,I have just fitted a Pioneer AVH8400 and the add-on F130 sat nav.Sounds and looks much better than what was in previously,unfortunately didn't take any before pictures but will add the new ones to my Garage.


----------



## Techno100

Yes I'd like to see it? I had considered one but decided against for various reasons.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Techno100 said:


> I'm back from Italy now and keen to continue with improvements.( Améliorations) 8)
> I finally managed to make friends with campingcarrapidoforum and I'm using google translate in chrome browser to very carefully contribute and reply to questions.
> An inspirational snippet is this mod which anyone familiar with this drawer will immediately understand and I plan to employ it at some point


If that mod goes wrong IE the holes splinter or aren't round, you could possible use one of those round plates they use on computer desks to tidy where the wires go through.


----------



## Techno100

I think you misunderstand the mission Kev :lol: It's a Paul Daniels job


----------



## Techno100

Too late 8O
















First coat


----------



## Techno100

To be continued.... :lol: 

Meanwhile he passed the MOT with 2 advisories 
Front brake pads worn £105 fitted. a DIY job me thinks
Suspension wishbones, rear bushes degrading but ok as yet £605 8O 
I think I'll let them do it when they eventualy produce a knock.

Spare wheel and support, never batted an eyelid but it'll be the first one they've seen like that 8)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Grath said:


> Techno100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It don't wobble when I do it. Wobble is usually caused by the wrong type or blunt blade causing it to stick in the material. 8)
> 
> 
> 
> It is not just a case of wobble, a Jig Saw blade just does not have the blade size to cut as straight as a hand saw.
> Maybe because I served my time with hand tools
> Tekhno, you do a good job, but their is no way a Jig saw can cut as straight as a hand saw in the right hands.
Click to expand...

I'll join in on Andys side :wink: :wink: but I'll switch if you can tell me how a hand saw can start of on a flat panel, with just a drill hole, all my holes were done with a jig, I couldn't cut straight with a conventional hand saw if my life depended on it, now give me a Japanese saw, and I'll go up against anyone with a panel saw or jig saw.

I find a jig saw is not so good on thick material as the top cut can be perfect, but underneath anything can be going on, slow and steady and it's dead easy to cut a straight line, try to rush it and it goes all over, I also remove the sole plate when it's critical, and also grind the blade down if not needing the full length, and also using the right blade for the job is very important.

I was using up some some of the timber which came out when the loft conversion was done, as I throw nothing away if I can help it, I came across some 3 x 9 I couldn't be 4rsed getting the circular saw out so attacked it with my panel saw, Well at least it gave me a line for the jig saw to follow, I had to turn it over to cut right through but it was about 1mm out when I'd done.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Techno100 said:


> Too late 8O
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First coat


Well that's a crap job Andy, but you can come and do mine if you like, fancy that cutting around a curve with a jig saw, it'll be that sparky training to do everything neatly, I thought it was the bottle holes you were doing, not the door :roll: :roll:


----------



## dfk

*Dial*

Hi just a question about your KPH dials.Did you have to remove them to fit the MPH one.If so would you be willing to sell the KPH one.
I live in Ireland driving an English van and would like to convert to KPH.
Thanks 
Denis.


----------



## Techno100

What speed does your current one go up to? because there are differences.
I have one that I got from a second hand speedo that turned out to be the wrong scale for mine, shown here for £25
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1361696.html#1361696

Or the original from mine would be £50 as I had to pay more than that for a superdial


----------



## Techno100

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Techno100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It don't wobble when I do it. Wobble is usually caused by the wrong type or blunt blade causing it to stick in the material. 8)
> 
> 
> 
> It is not just a case of wobble, a Jig Saw blade just does not have the blade size to cut as straight as a hand saw.
> Maybe because I served my time with hand tools
> Tekhno, you do a good job, but their is no way a Jig saw can cut as straight as a hand saw in the right hands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll join in on Andys side :wink: :wink: but I'll switch if you can tell me how a hand saw can start of on a flat panel, with just a drill hole, all my holes were done with a jig, I couldn't cut straight with a conventional hand saw if my life depended on it, now give me a Japanese saw, and I'll go up against anyone with a panel saw or jig saw.
> 
> I find a jig saw is not so good on thick material as the top cut can be perfect, but underneath anything can be going on, slow and steady and it's dead easy to cut a straight line, try to rush it and it goes all over, I also remove the sole plate when it's critical, and also grind the blade down if not needing the full length, and also using the right blade for the job is very important.
> 
> I was using up some some of the timber which came out when the loft conversion was done, as I throw nothing away if I can help it, I came across some 3 x 9 I couldn't be 4rsed getting the circular saw out so attacked it with my panel saw, Well at least it gave me a line for the jig saw to follow, I had to turn it over to cut right through but it was about 1mm out when I'd done.
Click to expand...

Ready to rock 18volt Makita can do anything in the right hands :wink:


----------



## Techno100

Asda was a good call today
Diesel down to £137.7 spent £90
LPG 69.7 bought 33 litres for £23  

I'm sure fuel was over £1.40 odd a couple of days ago


----------



## pomme1

I think the quality of Andy's workmanship is only surpassed by his modesty! :wink:


----------



## Techno100

Well ignore Kev's comment that electricians are neat :lol: 
It's nothing to do with the trade I've worked with hundreds of sh1te one's :evil:


----------



## JockandRita

Techno100 said:


> I'm sure fuel was over £1.40 odd a couple of days ago


You are right Andy. Diesel in this area was £1.44.9 a few days ago. It's now £1.42.9 at Morrisons. No ASDA filling station near us. 

I have just read all posts on all 36 pages, and thoroughly enjoyed much of the input and info. Many thanks for putting up the images, especially ones of that spare wheel carrier. That did have me a wee bit flumoxed initially. :lol:

Like you Andy, I tend not to trust dealers and will do things myself if I can, and where I can't, I'll arrange for the "one man band" who looks after his own MH and equipment, to do the job for me, ie, Ash (Steve) at http://www.motorhomecaravanserve.co.uk/

Repairs and servicing to the engine and chassis, beyond my physical or technical abilities, are carried out by A.N. Other "one man band" who has been a commercial mechanic for Royal Mail for many years now.

Thanks again for all the effort Andy. There can't be many projects left to do on Robbie now. :lol:

Cheers,

Jock.

P.S. PM on it's way.


----------



## Techno100

Thanks Jock, still plenty to do :lol: It's all in the imagination.
Fitted the drawer and door this morning. Rapidio don't do a good job of fitting and supporting the drawer runners so had to bugger about for an hour getting it all perfect. Just need to adapt a magnetic catch now.
Pretty damn good result for a jigsaw :lol:


----------



## Techno100

Sometime this year we'll be getting leather :wink: at the same time as they supply new foam I'll be directing some changes to the shape of some for a better presentation


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

JockandRita said:


> Techno100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure fuel was over £1.40 odd a couple of days ago
> 
> 
> 
> You are right Andy. Diesel in this area was £1.44.9 a few days ago. It's now £1.42.9 at Morrisons. No ASDA filling station near us.
> 
> I have just read all posts on all 36 pages, and thoroughly enjoyed much of the input and info. Many thanks for putting up the images, especially ones of that spare wheel carrier. That did have me a wee bit flumoxed initially. :lol:
> 
> Like you Andy, I tend not to trust dealers and will do things myself if I can, and where I can't, I'll arrange for the "one man band" who looks after his own MH and equipment, to do the job for me, ie, Ash (Steve) at http://www.motorhomecaravanserve.co.uk/
> 
> Repairs and servicing to the engine and chassis, beyond my physical or technical abilities, are carried out by A.N. Other "one man band" who has been a commercial mechanic for Royal Mail for many years now.
> 
> Thanks again for all the effort Andy. There can't be many projects left to do on Robbie now. :lol:
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jock.
> 
> P.S. PM on it's way.
Click to expand...

Diesel £1.37 here in sunny Bradford. petrol 4p less., LPG 69p
www.petrolprices.com


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Techno100 said:


> Thanks Jock, still plenty to do :lol: It's all in the imagination.
> Fitted the drawer and door this morning. Rapidio don't do a good job of fitting and supporting the drawer runners so had to bugger about for an hour getting it all perfect. Just need to adapt a magnetic catch now.
> Pretty damn good result for a jigsaw :lol:


See you were told not to use a jig saw, just imagine if you knew what you were doing, and had a proper saw how good a job you would have done.


----------



## Scattycat

Techno100 said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Techno100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It don't wobble when I do it. Wobble is usually caused by the wrong type or blunt blade causing it to stick in the material. 8)
> 
> 
> 
> It is not just a case of wobble, a Jig Saw blade just does not have the blade size to cut as straight as a hand saw.
> Maybe because I served my time with hand tools
> Tekhno, you do a good job, but their is no way a Jig saw can cut as straight as a hand saw in the right hands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll join in on Andys side :wink: :wink: but I'll switch if you can tell me how a hand saw can start of on a flat panel, with just a drill hole, all my holes were done with a jig, I couldn't cut straight with a conventional hand saw if my life depended on it, now give me a Japanese saw, and I'll go up against anyone with a panel saw or jig saw.
> 
> I find a jig saw is not so good on thick material as the top cut can be perfect, but underneath anything can be going on, slow and steady and it's dead easy to cut a straight line, try to rush it and it goes all over, I also remove the sole plate when it's critical, and also grind the blade down if not needing the full length, and also using the right blade for the job is very important.
> 
> I was using up some some of the timber which came out when the loft conversion was done, as I throw nothing away if I can help it, I came across some 3 x 9 I couldn't be 4rsed getting the circular saw out so attacked it with my panel saw, Well at least it gave me a line for the jig saw to follow, I had to turn it over to cut right through but it was about 1mm out when I'd done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ready to rock 18volt Makita can do anything in the right hands :wink:
Click to expand...

My hero ! Do you fancy a trip to France ? I've got a little job for you.


----------



## Techno100

I'm crossing Le Manche 24th May :lol:


----------



## Scattycat

Is there's a chance you'll have your Makita on board? 

We're about an hour west of Le Mans if you fancy a free stop-over and a bit of extra cash in your pocket.  :wink:


----------



## Techno100

Il est possible, mais ma femme me tuerait si j'avais prévu de faire un travail


----------



## Scattycat

Techno100 said:


> Il est possible, mais ma femme me tuerait si j'avais prévu de faire un travail


Pas de problème, un bon voyage


----------



## sweetie

Great job :!: 
May be poster was getting mixed up between a jigsaw and a CHAINSAW :lol: :lol:


----------



## Techno100

I'm not ruling it out Scatty, I just can't commit or she'd say the whole trip was arranged around it.


----------



## Scattycat

Techno100 said:


> I'm not ruling it out Scatty, I just can't commit or she'd say the whole trip was arranged around it.


Well, if you can persuade her it would be much appreciated, but I wouldn't want to come between you and the missus.

You could always take up our invite to have a free stop-over and I'll try and talk you into it while you're here :lol: . . . actually you're welcome to stop over whether you can manage to do the work or not.

No worries either way.


----------



## Techno100

*Kitchen crockery storage*

I inherited a Rapido shelf that had a BIG U shaped cut out for the extract duct which really rendered it useless.
I cut it up and reinvented it to be of good service using bits of aluminium angle drilled and tapped and for the latest divider addition, angle with double sided tape.
The soup bowls go on top of the saucers normally and our pot tea mugs go there.


----------



## JockandRita

Nice work Andy. :thumbright: 

It's a long time since I've had a nice cup of Earl Rey. :wink: 

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Techno100

Wifey's Caffeine free Earl Grey :wink: Yuk


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Just imagine what you could do if you were to build your own van Andy, there doesn't seem to be much you can't turn you hand to.


----------



## Techno100

I'm away from home so I cut that with a 12" hacksaw, Don't tell Graham :roll:


----------



## Techno100

Front brake pads is next priority and then I'm looking at employing another modification drawn from CCrapido forum.
This involves another floor either side of the bed.
The wheel arch covers are already an obstacle so the object is to remove the boxing and build a floor at the actual height off the top of the arches. The floor has lift up or hinged lids so it can be used for storage and it makes it easier to get into bed.


----------



## eurajohn

Going back a couple of days, ref your mention of needing front wishbones and the horrific price you suggested. I get most of my parts from an online company called mister-auto.com they do have a UK base at Here depends on manufacturer but from £66.64 to £ 128.94 each side for your van, fitting is not to difficult (don't use a jigsaw though  )


----------



## Techno100

Thanks John

I did the front brakes today (doddle) purchased from Andrew Page
Girling £47
I had a good look with the wheels off and I think they're talking bo**ocks.
wishbones and rear bushes are fine.
Handbrake adjustment tomorrow :wink:

PS the brake pads were not so bad either so I'm back to not trusting garages


----------



## gaspode

Techno100 said:


> Handbrake adjustment tomorrow :wink:
> 
> PS the brake pads were not so bad either so I'm back to not trusting garages


Did my handbrake adjustment this morning, no problems and all done in a few minutes.
In fact I checked all of the back end over today after having removed the towbar last week. We're off to France shortly and I reckoned I would be more in need of extra payload than a towbar so I took it off. Weight of towbar assembly estimated at almost 100kg (it's HUGE), I can't get an exact weight 'cos I can't safely manouvre the bloomin' thing onto the bathroom scales. Dropping it off from underneath the van without assistance was "interesting". 8O At least I should now be able to tour France and access those "3500kg limit" areas with impunity and a clear conscience. 8) 
Whilst I was under there with the chassis jacked up I checked the brake pads, discs, shoes and greased the ALKO axle.

One other item of interest that I found was the cleaning access for the waste tank. I don't know where your waste tank is but mine is within the double floor and is completely inaccessible unless you remove the freshwater tank first. Anyway, I found these two interesting looking plastic cover plates under the van and on removing one came across said waste tank cleaning access. I like to give the waste tank a good clean out occasionally but looks as if I won't be able to clean this one until I get a new screw cap, whichever idiot installed it at Rapido overtightened it and has broken the lip in two places. :evil: 
[[fullalbumimg:306cc37d2c]409[/fullalbumimg:306cc37d2c]
[fullalbumimg:306cc37d2c]407[/fullalbumimg:306cc37d2c]
It's watertight now but I doubt it would be again if I removed and replaced it. On one of the photos above you can see the "O" ring exposed under the damaged lip. Does anyone know who makes the Rapido tanks so I can order another one?[


----------



## Scattycat

gaspode said:


> Techno100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Handbrake adjustment tomorrow :wink:
> 
> PS the brake pads were not so bad either so I'm back to not trusting garages
> 
> 
> 
> Did my handbrake adjustment this morning, no problems and all done in a few minutes.
> In fact I checked all of the back end over today after having removed the towbar last week. We're off to France shortly and I reckoned I would be more in need of extra payload than a towbar so I took it off. Weight of towbar assembly estimated at almost 100kg (it's HUGE), I can't get an exact weight 'cos I can't safely manouvre the bloomin' thing onto the bathroom scales. Dropping it off from underneath the van without assistance was "interesting". 8O At least I should now be able to tour France and access those "3500kg limit" areas with impunity and a clear conscience. 8)
> Whilst I was under there with the chassis jacked up I checked the brake pads, discs, shoes and greased the ALKO axle.
> 
> One other item of interest that I found was the cleaning access for the waste tank. I don't know where your waste tank is but mine is within the double floor and is completely inaccessible unless you remove the freshwater tank first. Anyway, I found these two interesting looking plastic cover plates under the van and on removing one came across said waste tank cleaning access. I like to give the waste tank a good clean out occasionally but looks as if I won't be able to clean this one until I get a new screw cap, whichever idiot installed it at Rapido overtightened it and has broken the lip in two places. :evil:
> [[fullalbumimg:35614a00a6]409[/fullalbumimg:35614a00a6]
> [fullalbumimg:35614a00a6]407[/fullalbumimg:35614a00a6]
> It's watertight now but I doubt it would be again if I removed and replaced it. On one of the photos above you can see the "O" ring exposed under the damaged lip. Does anyone know who makes the Rapido tanks so I can order another one?[
Click to expand...

A tip I picked up from, this site, I think, regarding waste tank cleaning was to empty it in the normal manner the half fill it with fresh water and add a litre or so of Coca-Cola and then go out for a drive. Apparently coca-cola is a good cleaning agent and the sloshing around takes all sorts of detritus off the inside of the tank.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

gaspode said:


> I can't get an exact weight 'cos I can't safely manouvre the bloomin' thing onto the bathroom scales.


Easiest way to weigh anything awkward on bathroom scales it first weigh yourself, then step back on carrying whatever it is you need weighing :wink: :wink: seemples


----------



## j50jwr

Hi There, The problem with Rapido waste tanks, and probably others, is that the cleaning ports are recessed into the base of the tanks and the drain valve, at least on mine, was well above the base. This means that there is always 1/2" of dirty water sloshing around. I cut down a cheap lawn sprinkler so that I could get it into one of the cleaning ports then connect to the garden hose and leave it running for an hour. 

John


----------



## Techno100

I think mine is on the side/end of the tank but I just throw some ASDA washing powder tabs in and let it slosh.


----------



## gaspode

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Easiest way to weigh anything awkward on bathroom scales it first weigh yourself, then step back on carrying whatever it is you need weighing :wink: :wink: seemples


OK, sounds a good plan in principle Kev.............

So it's a steel structure around 2.5m square weighing around 100kg. 8O

If you could just pop round and show me how to pick it up I'll have a go. :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Better still, if you can do the business while I take the photo I'll even pay for the new bathroom scales and the private spinal surgery afterwards. 8) :lol: :lol: :lol:

To be serious...........

I use all the usual methods such as coke, washing powder, toilet cleaner etc. but have always tried to do a proper flush out on my waste tank once a season. This clears any debris in the bottom and removes any grease deposits. Best method I find is some warm soapy water followed by the jetwash fitted with a drain cleaning nozzle. It would help if the outlets were at the extreme bottom corners of the tank but in my experience they rarely are.


----------



## Techno100

*Crockery cupboard complete*

This containes
2 side plates
2 large plates
2 large dishes
2 soup/cereal bowls
2 large mugs
2 whisky/brandy glasses
2 lager glasses
2 travel insulated mugs
We don't do plastic :x 
I'm going to fit an LED strip light as when the cupboard door is open it hides the lights in front of it


----------



## eurajohn

But only 2 of everything! what about visitors??


----------



## Techno100

They can bring their own glass 8)


----------



## aldra

You must be better organised than me Techno

I carry a minimum of 4 of everything

in case I can't Be bothered washing up till next day 
 
I stack them neatly though :lol: :lol: 

Apart from glasses ours are melamine 

Well the mugs are china I like my coffee in fine china mugs at home and away"

Ikea do a battery drawer strip light I have them in my kitchen drawers

I know I know Pretentious :lol: 

aldra


----------



## Techno100

There isn't enough room to put off washing up so wifey does it straight away after she's cooked and we've eaten while I have a drink and put my feet up :lol: 8)


----------



## Techno100

*New contract*

Unless things change I'll be doing a four week contract on another WHSmith Express, this time at Brighton rail station. So work will stop on Robbie but it'll take me up to our 3 week trip to France just nicely with a few days spare to prepare


----------



## JockandRita

eurajohn said:


> But only 2 of everything! what about visitors??


You beat me to it John. :wink:



aldra said:


> I carry a minimum of 4 of everything


And we do Sandra.  You can't invite folks in for a cuppa, and expect them to bring their own cups every time. :roll:



Techno100 said:


> They can bring their own glass


Tight git. :lol:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## aldra

it's the drinks that prevent the washing up :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

gaspode said:


> So it's a steel structure around 2.5m square weighing around 100kg. 8O


Oh yeah we had one like that on the back of the Laika, build like the forth bridge, but it saved the back end on those Calmac ferries, first on last off is the way if they'll let you.


----------



## Techno100

gaspode said:


> Did my handbrake adjustment this morning, no problems and all done in a few minutes.


Did you do it by the book? with 15nm on the adjustment nut whilst on the 6th click.


----------



## gaspode

Techno100 said:


> Did you do it by the book? with 15nm on the adjustment nut whilst on the 6th click.


I haven't got a book. 8O :wink:


----------



## Techno100

I concluded that the shoes did not need adjusting just as I suspected but in order to adjust them you have to completely slacken the adjustment nut on the cable at the splitter.
In hindsight probably one clockwise turn on that nut would have done the job  

Then you are supposed to put the handbrake on to the 6th click and re tighten the nut to 15nm then operate the handbrake a few times before again checking the nut.
Seems a bit naff


----------



## gaspode

8) 

I just adjusted the shoes (with handbrake cable slack) until they just touched the drum then back a notch. That's how I've done them previously without a problem. Haven't taken it for a run yet but I'll do a short run to make sure they're OK before doing any long trips.


----------



## Techno100

You're supposed to turn the wheel until the shoes are tight and the drum won't move and then back it off 5 notches plus/minus 1


----------



## gaspode

Techno100 said:


> You're supposed to turn the wheel until the shoes are tight and the drum won't move and then back it off 5 notches plus/minus 1


That sounds as if it'd achieve about the same result.

Front end check next - and must remember to make a close check of those pesky exhaust mountings. :idea:


----------



## Techno100

Yes indeed
I'm waiting for a vacuum brake bleeder to arrive to replace all the brake fluid.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/400330666007?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648


----------



## rayc

What do you think of the handbrake performance, particularly holding it on an upward slope waiting for traffic lights to change etc.


----------



## gaspode

rayc said:


> What do you think of the handbrake performance, particularly holding it on an upward slope waiting for traffic lights to change etc.


Quite good Ray, certainly better than the Arto which was always just good enough to make the MOT standard, even with new shoes and correctly adjusted. There again the Rapido is a much lighter vehicle so not altogether surprising.


Techno100 said:


> I'm waiting for a vacuum brake bleeder to arrive to replace all the brake fluid.


Never used one, it'll be interesting to hear how you get on with it, I'll need to replace the fluid on our Volvo soon so may need something like that. The price looks good.


----------



## Techno100

*Tail light clusters*

I decided to check that all the tail light cluster screws could be removed, (2.5mm allen key) found 1 was missing from the lamp holder frame but not a problem and two were very close to being seized
. I copperslipped all the threads for the future.
The lampholder lenses were very dull as though cleaned with abrasive but I tried Autoglym resin polish and they came up like new.
Before








After


----------



## aircool

Interesting tip for faded/scratched light clusters, cheers.


----------



## rayc

Better keep those rear light clusters in good condition. Have you seen the price of them?

http://www.caravan-parts.org/product.php/rapido_motorhome_rear_light/?k=:::4400043


----------



## Techno100

*Brake Bleeding*

For Gaspode
I found the vacuum pump was good for emptying the master cylinder reservoir but I wasn't sold on it's performance for suction bleeding so I forked out again for the long standing Gunson eezibleed.
The reservoir cap choices in the kit do suit the ducato reservoir :thumbup:
I took my car spare off and dropped the tyre pressure to 20psi and after testing for leaks before filling with fluid it was plain sailing.
11 mm ring spanner for the bleed nipples


----------



## Techno100

rayc said:


> Better keep those rear light clusters in good condition. Have you seen the price of them?
> 
> http://www.caravan-parts.org/product.php/rapido_motorhome_rear_light/?k=:::4400043


Have you noticed that Rapido's don't all have the lights in the same order top to bottom? and mine has 2 redundant fog lights with no lamps in whilst having another fog light on the French side of the rear valance and then another fitted by Carol/Duncan in the middle to pass the UK MOT :roll:


----------



## gaspode

rayc said:


> Better keep those rear light clusters in good condition. Have you seen the price of them?
> 
> http://www.caravan-parts.org/product.php/rapido_motorhome_rear_light/?k=:::4400043


Little wonder insurance costs are high is it?
Those prices are a joke - a very bad joke.
I suspect the light units will be available from Hella at a much lower cost but probably the surrounds are a Rapido part. :roll: 


Techno100 said:


> For Gaspode


That's interesting, maybe I'll stick to the eezibleed then............
Saved me a few quid, thanks.


----------



## WildThingsKev

rayc said:


> Better keep those rear light clusters in good condition. Have you seen the price of them?
> 
> http://www.caravan-parts.org/product.php/rapido_motorhome_rear_light/?k=:::4400043


Tough though, I managed to stove in a French motorhomes front wing by reversing into it (don't ask), not a scratch on the light cluster!


----------



## Techno100

Been for some longer drawer runners to replace these. 
350 long gives and additional 70mm of opening.
Thanks again to Scattycat for the idea


----------



## Scattycat

Techno100 said:


> Been for some longer drawer runners to replace these.
> 350 long gives and additional 70mm of opening.
> Thanks again to Scattycat for the idea


You're welcome 

Have done both of the drawers or just the bottom one?


----------



## Techno100

Neither yet but I was going to do just the bottom one. Should I do both?


----------



## Scattycat

Techno100 said:


> Neither yet but I was going to do just the bottom one. Should I do both?


I did both.
We use our under bed drawers to store some of our saucepans, salad bowls and electric kettle. It just makes access easier and more user friendly.


----------



## Techno100

I just this minute purchased 2x LED strip light for the wardrobes
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/230935848878?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I looked at something similar, but being a cheapskate went for these
I only wanted to have some light in the lockers as they always seem too dark, I'm not fitting any ceiling lights in the roof, so they'll be split up, one to a locker or cupboard, I might try to conceal any that are left over to provide some background lighting if the warmth is OK, if not then as spares.


----------



## Techno100

First stage of creating extra work space for wifey
Remove the edging trim and plane off the curved partition to form a straight edge.


----------



## Techno100

I got a new table top for a really excellent price so part of the old one will (if it goes right) form a removable shelf platform :fingerscrossed:


----------



## gaspode

Nice job Andy, worth doing too for the extra work top.

In fact it's such a good idea that I was considering the same job myself earlier this week. If you have any of that spare table top left over I'd be happy to buy a piece from you. :idea:


----------



## Techno100

The top leaf is almost entirely foam and therefore after practicing cutting it it became bin fodder :lol: The base piece does have a good proportion of wood within as it has to fix to the pedestal frame.
The slot I cut has a chip in it as the circular saw hit steel within the hardwood edge. This will be hidden by some white PVC edging that will line the slot and make it a snug fit on the upright.
I've edged the main cut with 30x2mm aluminium that will polish up, it is fixed to the available wood in 4 places. It may be faced with a padded strip later.


----------



## Techno100

If making one purely as a demountable platform there are many alternatives that will achieve the same end. The first stage is the important bit in leveling the partition which looks like I never touched it so nothing ventured. I used a 3" long palm plane that I specially sharpened prior.


----------



## gaspode

Techno100 said:


> The top leaf is almost entirely foam and therefore after practicing cutting it it became bin fodder :lol:


I assume that means you've b******d up the rest of the table top practicing cutting it up? :lol:
My initial thought (not having any matching laminate) were to get my hands on some of that fake polished and engine-turned aluminium that they use on those trendy cafe table tops, I think that would look quite good. I'd make it circular to imitate the cafe table top look.


----------



## Techno100

Battens are spaced 18mm to go over the edging trim which is wider than the partition and then I use this plastic profile slotted in from below on each side to make it snug.


----------



## aldra

I like the idea 

But there is no reason it needs to be so thick other than you had a spare table

Almost any kitchen drawfront that matches your kitchen work surface would do on the same principle

We made a light weight slot in table and a drop down kitchen surface using Ikea kitchen doors which we edged with wood , well I supervised he made :lol: :lol: 

We may just copy that idea, looks good but we may just round all four corners

aldra


----------



## Techno100

Techno100 said:


> I just this minute purchased 2x LED strip light for the wardrobes
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/230935848878?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


Installed today, wired off the existing fitting and switch but with halogen lamp removed









Very bright :thumbup:


----------



## Techno100

*Annoying cushion*

It's been a bugbear of mine that the small seat cushion was lower than the others causing the backrest to look pi$$ed. I found a bit of wood in the loft just the right thickness  
Backrest level now despite Rapido's upholsterers cockeyed cloth.


----------



## Techno100

*MRC*

My Truma 6002 remote control "MRC" is very close to completion and will be winging it's way to me soon after thorough testing. 
More on this when I'm installing


----------



## Techno100

Techno100 said:


> Battens are spaced 18mm to go over the edging trim which is wider than the partition and then I use this plastic profile slotted in from below on each side to make it snug.


Supporting pictures of the plastic profile in use (about £2.50 2metre length B&Q)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I wish you'd said Andy, I have a big bag of it, more than I could use on the van, I could have partially returned the favour, if you need anymore sing out.


----------



## Techno100

*INSURANCE*

BTW
I just got my first annual premium for Robbie from Safeguard.
I opted for maximum excess and with only 3 yrs no claims
£343.69 
That's less than £20 more than the Autocruise with 2yrs no claims

:happybunny:


----------



## Techno100

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I wish you'd said Andy, I have a big bag of it, more than I could use on the van, I could have partially returned the favour, if you need anymore sing out.


Cheers Kev I have loads too now :lol: However I had to go to B&Q anyway and the petrol to Pudsey return would cost more than the saving :wink:

BTW I have flex in the shed 1.5 and 2.5


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I got most of my cable yesterday, I ordered 5 cables with terminals fitted, 3 of them were wrong, I'm getting replacements tomorrow hopefully, 2 days wasted as I needed to run behind the bathroom outer wall panel with one of them, GRR.

I got a reel of 4.5mm2 it'll cope with everything except the fridge freezer with negligible voltage drop.

I'm struggling to mount the forward fuse holder somewhere tidy and hide the red cables.

Got the solar wiring in though, came down the B pillar, and out through where those seat relays used to be, just got to spray the trunking black to make it invisible.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Forward fuse holder is I think going to be attached to the seat base somewhere, hopefully out of sight, I've sprayed any visible cable black apart from the end near the terminals.

I was just going to declare my self off topic, but I don't remember what it is, it's taken so many twists.


----------



## Techno100

*HAB door fly screen*

I don't know if all Rapido's are the same but my fly screen is 490 wide at the top and at the bottom but the wooden battens either side that are screwed to the internal furniture are so pi**ed that the opening is less than 480 wide at mid height. This causes the fly screen to not close fully as it's like a banana. The fridge side is not so bad so I planed off the worst in situ but the other side I've had to remove after scribing it for major re modelling.


----------



## Techno100

*12 volt socket to garage*

I fitted the socket today supplied via the solar regulator. It is a 20 amp rated Durite. This will primarily feed the 40 litre coolbox for wine/lager without taking up wifey's precious fridge :angel12: This only draws about 3.5 amps and will be unplugged overnight.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

*Re: 12 volt socket to garage*



Techno100 said:


> I fitted the socket today supplied via the solar regulator. It is a 20 amp rated Durite. This will primarily feed the 40 litre coolbox for wine/lager without taking up wifey's precious fridge :angel12: This only draws about 3.5 amps and will be unplugged overnight.


Perhaps teaching my grandmother to suck eggs, but would that be a good candidate for the load terminals. one of the few that have made sense to me I think.


----------



## Techno100

Did you not see the picture? of it connected to the load terminals :lol:

"supplied via the solar regulator"


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Leave me alone ya bully, I'm having a bad brain fart day :roll: I looked as well, but I got lost wondering what those black lozenge thingys were on the reg lives, I assume fuses, but never seen any like those before, where do they come from or a name of the type, very neat, as mine are going to be on show.


----------



## Techno100

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/In-Line-s...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item1e78a4e078


----------



## Christine600

*Re: 12 volt socket to garage*



Techno100 said:


> This only draws about 3.5 amps and will be unplugged overnight.


Why? Wouldn't the sunset do this automagically for you?


----------



## Techno100

No Christine the load terminals are live full time.
The only reasons for unplugging it are 
1 it will ice up if run indefinitely
2 we would hear it running when in bed


----------



## Techno100

*Service history*

I've just checked the servicing and strangely
Chelston "teamchelston" charged for 9 litres of oil, I'm pretty sure the oil capacity with filter is 7 litres :roll:

grand total of £224 for oil /filter and screenwash sachet 4 years ago! Jeeeeesus :lol: I dread to think what they charge today 8O

needless to say I'll be doing it for less than £50


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I got it totally wrong as usual :roll:  

I thought that the load terminals were only active when there was sufficient current coming from the solar panel, of course always live but a little like a dawn til dusk lamp only t'other way round like.


----------



## JockandRita

Kev_n_Liz said:


> clipped.........I thought that the load terminals were only active when there was sufficient current coming from the solar panel, of course always live but a little like a dawn til dusk lamp only t'other way round like.


I always thought that too Kevin. 

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## josieb

*Re: Service history*



Techno100 said:


> I've just checked the servicing and strangely
> Chelston "teamchelston" charged for 9 litres of oil, I'm pretty sure the oil capacity with filter is 7 litres :roll:
> 
> grand total of £224 for oil /filter and screenwash sachet 4 years ago! Jeeeeesus :lol: I dread to think what they charge today 8O
> 
> needless to say I'll be doing it for less than £50


It's fine when you are able and have the facilities to do it yourself unfortunately not everyone is so lucky. Steep maybe but better that than not getting it done at all (I've no idea of costs not my department)


----------



## Techno100

JockandRita said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> 
> clipped.........I thought that the load terminals were only active when there was sufficient current coming from the solar panel, of course always live but a little like a dawn til dusk lamp only t'other way round like.
> 
> 
> 
> I always thought that too Kevin.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jock.
Click to expand...

Some regulators have a timer set function but otherwise it is always on 
The load symbol being a light bulb is no coincidence as often these are used to supply remote street lights or traffic signs when it is dark.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Techno100 said:


> JockandRita said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> 
> clipped.........I thought that the load terminals were only active when there was sufficient current coming from the solar panel, of course always live but a little like a dawn til dusk lamp only t'other way round like.
> 
> 
> 
> I always thought that too Kevin.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some regulators have a timer set function but otherwise it is always on
> The load symbol being a light bulb is no coincidence as often these are used to supply remote street lights or traffic signs when it is dark.
Click to expand...

Ah right, so it's just draws it's power from the LBs like everything else, any other reason for having a separate take off point Andy


----------



## Techno100

I'm not sure what you mean by separate? from what?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Techno100 said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by separate? from what?


Sorry, trying to eat and type, I meant a separate supply of 12v other than direct from the leisure batteries.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I asked on here a long time ago when I was doing my first panel fit, and no one seemed to have much of a clue about the Load terminals but the consensus was that it was powered only by the panel and when it got dark it stopped working , it used any excess power that the batteries didn't need, I've been under that illusion since and never bothered connecting anything to them. In fact advised not to bother with them.


----------



## Techno100

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Techno100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean by separate? from what?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, trying to eat and type, I meant a separate supply of 12v other than direct from the leisure batteries.
Click to expand...

It's nearer


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Techno100 said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Techno100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean by separate? from what?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, trying to eat and type, I meant a separate supply of 12v other than direct from the leisure batteries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's nearer
Click to expand...

That's even better :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I have finally fitted the solar controller, what a pain doing the terminals I see now why Andy went for the Yellow crimps, however Andy has hi in the his garage out of sight, but mine is in full view so I had to abandon the yellow crimps which Andy kindly gave me a couple of weeks ago, (not used those if anyone wants them) as they were very in your face as you stepped in through the side door of the van, so I tried the ones which came with the controller, and they didn't fit very well, so what to do, not point in going to look for better pins, it the strip which is the problem and the cover at the bottom, so I used the pins supplied and twisted them though 90 degrees once tightened up and they don.t look too bad as is, but a short length of shrink sleeving will tidy them up even more, so off to Maplins as I have black but no red.

See pictures to explain the above as my descriptions vary in clarity sometimes :roll: :roll:


----------



## Techno100

Shouldn't that be in your build thread? :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Techno100 said:


> Shouldn't that be in your build thread? :lol:


It'll get in there eventually, I mentioned it in here as there is a lot of post chat referring to the same controller, and the supplied pin crimp terminals are not such a good fit as you discovered, but they can be made to behave, yellow pin crimps seem to be a bit short on the ground, same for red shrink sleeving, been to Maplins and Halford, a couple of other local places none had either.

Gone are the days when you could go and get what you need, it's all online now, pain the rear.


----------



## Techno100

Back on topic :lol: 
Well it's been steady away leading to our trip next Friday.
I've added a 230volt socket behind my driving seat as my 17" laptop is quite demanding on power and it'll give the inverter another job








Tomorrow I'm adding a shelf knocked up from alloy chequer plate to the LPG locker which is spare storage due to the under slung tank.
This will carry various storage boxes and leave the rest of the locker uncluttered for the BBQ/short water fill hoses/13 litre watering can and hook up cable.
I'm just fine tuning storage throughout the van as all the BIG stuff is done.
More pics tomorrow


----------



## Techno100

That watering can is the bees knees for filling the tank as the fill hole is right near the handle so can be tipped right up without it going all over your feet from the neck


----------



## nicholsong

Techno100 said:


> Back on topic :lol:
> Well it's been steady away leading to our trip next Friday.
> I've added a 230volt socket behind my driving seat as my 17" laptop is quite demanding on power and it'll give the inverter another job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow I'm adding a shelf knocked up from alloy chequer plate to the LPG locker which is spare storage due to the under slung tank.
> This will carry various storage boxes and leave the rest of the locker uncluttered for the BBQ/short water fill hoses/13 litre watering can and hook up cable.
> I'm just fine tuning storage throughout the van as all the BIG stuff is done.
> More pics tomorrow


Techno

Maybe you have a good reason, but I am interested to know why to charge the laptop you are going from 12v through the inverter to 230v and back down through the laptop charger to 19v(or whatever yours uses), instead of using a charger that delivers the selected voltage (e.g.19v) from 12v?

I am off in the morning to drive to Dunkirk so may not be on-line for a few days so do not think me rude if you do not get an immediate thank/reply

Geoff


----------



## Techno100

It can take over 7 amps and I never found a 12 volt to 19 volt charger that it is happy with.
As I have 300watt of solar and 605ah of battery power I don't think it matters in my case :lol:


EDIT the mains charger is 90 watts and gets hot! 12 to 19 volt units get hotter still


----------



## sweetie

Techno100 said:


> That watering can is the bees knees for filling the tank as the fill hole is right near the handle so can be tipped right up without it going all over your feet from the neck


Techno
it would be nice to see some protection between gas pipe and items carried in locker. 

Steve


----------



## Techno100

No need it's plastic coated and only the plastic extension reel in front of it, plus the pipe sets back to go to the isolation tap. Also it's a HUGE improvement over the sh1t that was there before  professional install indeed. I've re plumbed all the external pipework from the tank.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I can only assume the duct tape is performing good service, or you'd have ripped it off by now Andy.


----------



## Techno100

First full week completed of 3 in France and only just discovered that the AES dometic fridge is / has not been running on 12 volts when the engine is running . I knew that the 3amp battery parallel fuse had been removed but assumed it was due to the sterling battery to battery charger. I believe it was actually removed by the German solar panel installer as they had disconnected the engine battery positive from the 12 volt distribution panel for some reason only known to them. 
I reconnected the engine battery cables months ago after rewiring their nonsense so I replaced the 3 amp fuse today and all is as it should be . 
Automatic energy selection.
When the engine stops the fridge wil not switch to gas until 15 minutes have passed in the event that it is a petrol station stop.


----------



## Techno100

Further more this means that Carol has only ever had this fridge running on LPG for their entire ownership as it has not been selecting 12 volts


----------



## carol

Andy sorry to disappoint but it was always on 12v whilst driving and has when off hook up, and mains on the odd occasion we had a hook up

t always used it manually didn't like the 30min delay. 

rol


----------



## Techno100

I'm only disappointed that I didn't know the aes was disabled. 
It is working now and there is a 15 minute delay to ignite the gas when the engine stops ,I timed it to confirm. To me it is better than having to remember to select the power source and it won't affect the temperature in that short time.
I'm very amused at all the inquisitive looks over here as the French observe an English plate in a German plate holder on a French van with left hand drive :lol:


----------



## aldra

Did it not tell you on the fridge???? techno,

Ours has a lit display saying whether its running on Gas, 12V or Mains electric

Aldra


----------



## Techno100

Yes but I've had it on AES and it does everything but switch itself from gas to battery. Naturally I just started up and set off assuming it switched over but I've just discovered it wasn't doing this . 
This also means that it remained on gas while I was refuelling. The 3amp battery parallel fuse should not have been removed. The German solar fitter had disconnected the engine battery cable from the 12 volt distribution panel and connected it to the dual solar regulator output. I don't know why they did that.


----------



## Techno100

Having a good time in Millau just now, all the med coast has been getting a battering of high winds for 2 days so far so left leucate this morning. A little sun trap this aire but the automated barrier asks you to select a washing programme :lol:


----------



## Techno100

Robbie is about as good as a van can get now, all the improvements have transformed him into a happy chappy. Wife is well happy with the doubled food prep area and the electrics at here disposal. 
I've checked the spare wheel carrier today and it is obviously well out of the way as there is absolutely no muck on it at all despite driving through lots of torrential rain last week. 
He feels like our van now so just the leather to add later this year I hope


----------



## carol

Andy it was never disabled, we preferred to use it manually, all our previous MHz had been manual anyway. So we continued that as we were used to it. Carol


----------



## Techno100

Yes I understand not knowingly by you.
Everything still functioned apart from automatic change from gas to engine battery.


----------



## Techno100

*3.0 litre MPG*

Three weeks around France clocking almost 3000 miles produced an overall average of 24.24 MPG. (quite happy considering all the weight I've added)
The best day was driving in 30deg C weather using the instrument reading as a guide only 28.5 compared to a VERY windy cool day 22

Best price in France was €1:25.1 but we averaged around €1:30, the highest being €1:38 on day 1

I met someone who paid €1:23 :evil: :lol:

Auto tolls and we only used 4 all put us in class 2 despite the sat dome


----------



## Techno100

All quiet because I'm finally working lol
Half way through a shop fit at Glasgow central station.
My Italian friend has nearly completed his good to go production version of his MRC Motorhome remote control for Truma 6002 units and assures me I'll have mine soon to fit and trial. Stay tuned


----------



## aldra

*Re: 3.0 litre MPG*



Techno100 said:


> Three weeks around France clocking almost 3000 miles produced an overall average of 24.24 MPG. (quite happy considering all the weight I've added)
> The best day was driving in 30deg C weather using the instrument reading as a guide only 28.5 compared to a VERY windy cool day 22
> 
> Best price in France was €1:25.1 but we averaged around €1:30, the highest being €1:38 on day 1
> 
> I met someone who paid €1:23 :evil: :lol:
> 
> Auto tolls and we only used 4 all put us in class 2 despite the sat dome


Techno

You are not getting too sucked in to all all this ???

Just relax take a holiday

given the cost of the MH and all the work

Youcan manage the fuel

If not shorten the journey

You are beginning to worry me :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## Techno100

The fuel cost is comfy, I only reported for information sharing purposes :wink: 
Next decent break is August at alderstead Heath CC with London passes travel and sites.
Next short break is northern show but with a lesser know forum  
Sometime not yet established I'll be getting a good leathering at Regal :lol:
I also have rear corner damage but I've secured a new panel for £100 delivered but in silver, maybe I'll leave it or remove both corners and have them painted together


----------



## carol

:-(


----------



## Penquin

Techno100 said:


> I also have rear corner damage but I've secured a new panel for £100 delivered but in silver, maybe I'll leave it or remove both corners and have them painted together


What happened? 

Did someone run into you or did a gatepost jump out and attack you? 8O

Any chance of a picture? :wink:

Hope it can all get sorted soon and that it is not too serious.... :?

Dave


----------



## Techno100

An unnecessary 3 point turn, bike rack went over the fence but Robbie did not. I could repair it the hard way but it had a slight ding already and the panel was proper cheap. 
I'll catch up when I'm home tomorrow, Glasgow job finished in the morning but back here next week to strip out the old shop unit.
Got a solar job to look at over the weekend for a N&B


----------



## Techno100




----------



## Techno100

This is the kettle model we bought in Leclerc for around €35
Expensive yes but quality! 
Ideal for inverter users at 1350 watts and 1 litre capacity.
We bought one in red enamel

Similar price to import with shipping from Germany
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Severin-3348-doppelwandiges-Edelstahlgehäuse-edelstahl-schwarz/dp/B0043W862A

EDIT it fits into our toilet sink where the filtered cold water is so saves ferrying with a jug


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Andy, is that a jug kettle by that I mean has it a base plate for the power supply or is it corded.


----------



## Techno100

A jug Bob 
The base has the cord, the base is very wide and thus very stable and the kettle height is minimal so it fits on the shelf in a overhead locker upright for travel. So it's not necessary to be fully emptied.


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Cheers Andy, off now to purchase one.


----------



## Techno100

whistlinggypsy said:


> Cheers Andy, off now to purchase one.


Jacs scores it 11 out of 10 you'll not be disappointed


----------



## Techno100

The €35 corkscrew only scored 10 :lol: 
You can try both at Tabley :wink:


----------



## aldra

I keep a none slip mat next to the sink

Kettle, paper towel roller and other things sit there very happily

Whilst we drive

Never moved yet

Aldra


----------



## Techno100

Yes all our stuff stays put too


----------



## aldra

Does it dare to move Stanner


----------



## nickkdx

Hi-jacking your post, but regarding Kettles, I've just bought a Kampa Fizz Electric Camping Kettle from Campingworld for £25 delivered. 1.7 litre 1000watts and nice blue led when its on.
Nick


----------



## Techno100

We paid the high price because it is small at 1 litre and boils fast for its modest wattage and as I said I can get it under the filtered water tap in the small sink. Anything bigger is a none starter.

8" tall
http://www.computeruniverse.net/en/products/90453682/severin-wk-3348.asp


----------



## Techno100

Pictures say a lot more


----------



## Techno100

I'm changing the engine oil and filter today.
I've also stripped out the pollen filter and it is filthy, price from the service/dealer last year nearly £40 8O 
I've registered with Eurocarparts.com 
Pollen filter £7.92 delivered or I can collect 10 mins walk away

1 x 507545310 @ 7.92 GBP 
Denso Pollen Filter
for: Fiat Ducato 3.0 2008 (T33 cno)


----------



## Techno100

Oil change info
The Elearning service manual specifies removing the right side lower engine guard. This is nonsense, the only way to access the sump drain plug is to remove the centre panel completely (easy job) 16mm socket for 2 rear bolts and a torx bit for the screws. 
The sump plug is a 12mm allen key.
I failed to remove the oil filter by hand despite it being a good pair of hands full and me being quite strong :lol: I went to get a filter removal tool only to find it needed 3/8's drive and I had no adapter to 1/2" Doh!!
I'm off to Glasgow again tomorrow so I'll finish at the weekend 8)
Notice the spare wheel is not visible, that's why it stays clean under there 
Dealer service 2012 £360
My service 2013 will be circa £80, how do dealers go to bed at night with a clear conscience


----------



## JockandRita

Techno100 said:


> Dealer service 2012 £360
> My service 2013 will be circa £80, how do dealers go to bed at night with a clear conscience


Because Andy, they know that there will always be folks out there who will pay their extortionate labour charges.

Renault quoted £55.80p for 1.6 hours labour, to replace the driver's side inertia reel seat belt in a Kangoo van. (This price does not include the fitting of the pre-tensioner part). With the correct tools, (torx and spline), I fitted the new belt in 30 mins, from start to finish, (also excluding the pre-tensioner). I regard the latter part as a more specialist job.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## aldra

Jock

Will be bringing my vain down the next time I need a repair

Aldra   :lol: :lol:


----------



## JockandRita

aldra said:


> Jock
> 
> Will be bringing my vain down the next time I need a repair
> 
> Aldra   :lol: :lol:


 :lol:

You haven't seen my "half hourly" rates yet Sandra.........and neither has my gaffer, who's van it is. :lol: :lol:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Techno100

Techno100 said:


> The fuel cost is comfy, I only reported for information sharing purposes :wink:
> Next decent break is August at alderstead Heath CC with London passes travel and sites.
> Next short break is northern show but with a lesser know forum
> Sometime not yet established I'll be getting a good leathering at Regal :lol:
> I also have rear corner damage but I've secured a new panel for £100 delivered but in silver, maybe I'll leave it or remove both corners and have them painted together


Brownhills managed to lose this panel I bought despite its size :evil: 
So it will be a repair that I will do over winter as it will be easier to achieve by removing it.


----------



## Techno100

I don't suppose any Rapido owner bought a right rear corner in Silver from them during June for a much higher price?


----------



## Techno100

*Orange data roaming*

Following our 3 weeks in France I just got billed £141 but I just phoned Orange and kicked off big style as their APP travel Angel never reported that I'd exceeded 30mb on any day I was away.
I expected a bill of about £80 ish including my monthly contract.
They have as a "good will gesture" credited my account with £84 for next month so my bill is only £60 ish. It pays to talk!


----------



## Techno100

JockandRita said:


> Techno100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dealer service 2012 £360
> My service 2013 will be circa £80, how do dealers go to bed at night with a clear conscience
> 
> 
> 
> Because Andy, they know that there will always be folks out there who will pay their extortionate labour charges.
> 
> Renault quoted £55.80p for 1.6 hours labour, to replace the driver's side inertia reel seat belt in a Kangoo van. (This price does not include the fitting of the pre-tensioner part). With the correct tools, (torx and spline), I fitted the new belt in 30 mins, from start to finish, (also excluding the pre-tensioner). I regard the latter part as a more specialist job.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jock.
Click to expand...

Also Jock
Just because hard earned changes hands with a garage it does not ensure they did a good job.
I finished the service today as I've been in Glasgow
There were 4 screws and one bolt missing from the engine guards AND the air filter housing top had one of the 4 fixing points snapped off.
Last service was done by VOSPERS and I bet they never mentioned any of this even though they were responsible for more than one round of servicing.


----------



## Techno100

*MRC for Truma 6002*

It has been posted from Mirko in Italy so I should have it soon  
No more arriving to a freezing cold van for those winter trips and no more getting out of bed cos I set the thermostat wrong


----------



## Techno100

Some notes of the day.
Our three week trip in France consumed 27 litres of LPG, just refilled for £17 at ASDA
My engine management light came on while in France with "check engine" alert.
There has been no sign of any drop in performance but I have read that much of their supermarket diesel is quite skimpy on additives and can cause the above.
I've done a full service so the next tool in the box was some diesel additive injector cleaner.
Having been to refill the tank with the treatment poured in first I can report that the fault has cleared after only 10 miles with a revisit to the weighbridge on route
Front axle 1930
Rear 2070 
Next trip Northern show on Thursday eve

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181142735667?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## Techno100

*Eurocarparts*

Having recently used these I've been aware of the prices so I was quite annoyed to discover that when they had a HOT30% off service parts they had increased the prices beforehand. When the offer was over the prices dropped again.
IS THAT LEGAL?
Anyhoo 
At the moment
1 fuel filter
1 air filter
1 oil filter
1 pollen filter

comes to £46 and you can have FREE delivery or click and collect.

service dealers seem happy to charge nearly £40 for each :lol: 
The quality of the parts is not compromised, the pollen filter for example is made in Germany by Denso


----------



## Techno100

The MRC is at the local post office waiting for me but they're shut when I'm not working :evil: Time for a 24hrs depot!


----------



## bubble63

Techno100 said:


> The MRC is at the local post office waiting for me but they're shut when I'm not working :evil: Time for a 24hrs depot!


hi
loving the thread keep it up!

My local post office is opposite a business park, it used to shut for lunch every day at 1230 till 1330!!

Every time I went it was closed,[for lunch] I use the other one in the village they don't shut for lunch. [my local one has now closed :lol: ]

question- how easy is it to change the air, pollen and fuel filter?

neil


----------



## Techno100

Air filter is just 4 screws holding the lid on. 
The garage at some time along the way managed to break mine "tossers"
I've not replaced the fuel filter just yet but it is not complicated.
Pollen filter comes with instructions, pay attention to the direction of airflow markings!


----------



## Techno100

*Fuel filter*


----------



## bubble63

thank you

  

neill

ps the new Mppt charger is fitted and been watched 8) 

its my new hobby , controller watching 8O


----------



## Techno100

:lol: :lol:
I hope you switch lots of load on to see the charge go up? a fan is a good idea 8)


----------



## Techno100

I have the MRC now but just too busy to fit it probably until September whilst I'm at Tappers Upholsterers for 3 days. Two tone leather quoted for £1600 including new selected foam and two redesigned cushions as I think Rapido's design is Sh*t :lol:

Got a wash at Northern show. Looked at lots of vans and just had no interest whatsoever as Robbie is hard to beat


----------



## Techno100

I'm thinking very seriously of updating the fridge. The current one works very well but the door catches are the old type which realistically prevent the fridge being hinged on the left (as forgetting to lock the doors for travel could be disastrous)
The new model has the push button catches and has 10 litres more capacity too. 
Being left hinged makes it more user friendly from the cooking area for Jacs.
I could get the latest version for £950 massively under the list price of £1550 and would expect to realise a fair price for the old one.


----------



## carol

You should have bought a new one, or had one built - better still buy a shell and do your own conversion


Carol


----------



## Techno100

I don't think the new ones are as good Carol.
This is our van for seven years so it is worth it along with the re upholstery


----------



## Jezport

What weight is your van Andy? We took ours over the weighbridge at the weekend and were pleasantly surprised that we were well within weight.


----------



## Techno100

4000kg without the bikes and food, everything else on board and all tanks full, 250kg left for the above


----------



## hogan

Techno100
I have followed your instructions re the pollen filter and have released the 2 lower clips on the cover but the cover won't budge any thing I am missing.?
Thanks


----------



## Techno100

You'll need a torch as once you removed the two silver Hex head screws the cover has two plastic spring clips that only require thumb pressure


----------



## hogan

Sorted!
The 2 lower clips were no problem but I had 2 upper tags that the cover was jamming on.
Filter looks as though it has never been looked at from new more dead animals than you can shake a stick at and blacker than a beetles belly.
Have given it a good seeing to with the vacuum cleaner and will get a replacement when back in UK at Christmas.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Techno100

Being a sceptic I think many people pay for a replacement without it actually being done. The only way to be sure is DIY or watch them do it.

EDIT
either way don't pay nearly £40 for the filter itself! it's just robbery


----------



## Techno100

Something that is really annoying me is Rapido's policy of not selling parts direct to the customer. Anthony Pfaff says I must order through a concession.
So I'm bent over a barrel for a right good caning from the likes of Wokingham just for being in the middle and taking their no doubt chunky cut.
This angers me


----------



## gaspode

Techno100 said:


> Being a sceptic I think many people pay for a replacement without it actually being done. The only way to be sure is DIY or watch them do it.


You're spot on there Andy. 8)

The classic case is my Volvo. The pollen filter is an absolute bas***d to remove, requiring removal of the glovebox and main fuseboard. During a former life (when work interfered with my leisure) I was told by a technician at a Volvo garage that when doing a service they took out pollen filters from the stores but then took them home and sold them on Ebay when they had accumulated a few. To fit them would have meant exceeding their job time allowance and losing bonus. No-one ever knew if they had been replaced or not.
In my innocence I bought a filter (very cheap on Ebay :wink: ) and struggled all day to fit it. I can understand now why they put them on Ebay instead - I won't be renewing it again. :evil:

Completely unacceptable practice but understandable.


----------



## chiefwigwam

Has anyone purchased the tool for removing the fuel filter housing cap? Or anyone improvised with something else?
For Ducati x250 cab


----------



## Techno100

I've yet to do this I'll report when I'm not so full on. Meanwhile if anyone can answer I too would appreciate it.


----------



## Techno100

Meanwhile
http://www.partinfo.co.uk/files/ADK85502.pdf

Might find cheaper? but still less than getting dealer skanked
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Blueprint...SM&fits=Car+Make:Vauxhall&hash=item3a829e225d


----------



## Techno100

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Blueprint...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item337fe19cd9

Thanks for the nudge Chief I just bought that one


----------



## chiefwigwam

Andy if you haven't purchased the fuel filter yet make sure you get the genuine one, fitting a spurious one I reckon caused all our problems in France last year. Maybe not the filter but certainly the rubber gasket seemed harder compound than the original .

I was going to just take a spare one with me this year along with the removal tool


----------



## Techno100

This is the dearest :lol: 
http://www.eurocarparts.com/ecp/c/F...d966929d6fe1273906fae31d19d8f4c8200627&000140

The choice
http://www.eurocarparts.com/fuel-filter


----------



## chiefwigwam

Andy, £4.00 plus £1.50 p&p


----------



## chiefwigwam

Techno100 said:


> The great thing is that I have spent less that £100 to achieve what most (all ?) converters simply dismiss 8)
> I believe I am the first to do this 8) 8)
> 
> Also this only adds 12kg max to the van and between the axles too, the spare had been carried in the garage.


Unique business idea there Andy??

how about a partnership, you do all the work and I,l spend all the money, what do you think?

when do I start?


----------



## Techno100

chiefwigwam said:


> Andy, £4.00 plus £1.50 p&p


Oil filter removal tool, that type is a waste of money it will just break :lol:
I know from experience, get a strap wrench with 1/2" drive 
It's a revelation how much force is required.


----------



## Techno100

Fuel filter housing separating tool arrived. Very well made and I should think so too for the money.
Bottom part securely holds and protects the lower housing whilst held in a vise and upper part is driven by any 1/2" drive.


----------



## Techno100

*Re Upholstery*

These are the three we've narrowed it down to. The combination of which two will be decided at the event of it happening.


----------



## Techno100

HMRC  A nice tax rebate! now what to buy I wonder :roll: 
Omnistor electric kit


----------



## whistlinggypsy

> HMRC Very Happy A nice tax rebate! now what to buy I wonder Rolling Eyes
> Omnistor electric kit Razz


Down goes the payload a wee bit more Andy :?


----------



## carol

Why two tone Andy, why not a solid colour, always to me looks better

Carol

PS Wouldn't have black for hot weather though


----------



## Techno100

whistlinggypsy said:


> HMRC Very Happy A nice tax rebate! now what to buy I wonder Rolling Eyes
> Omnistor electric kit Razz
> 
> 
> 
> Down goes the payload a wee bit more Andy :?
Click to expand...

I can throw the handle away :lol:


----------



## Techno100

carol said:


> Why two tone Andy, why not a solid colour, always to me looks better
> 
> Carol
> 
> PS Wouldn't have black for hot weather though


We've changed colours again Carol but that was Mocha and won't be being used.
Now using two leathers that almost match the cloth.


----------



## gaspode

I dislike leather upholstery in cars and usually avoid it like the plague but our van has the leather with cloth centre inserts and I find it works really well. The leather isn't a problem in hot or cold weather (even though it's almost black :wink: ) and it looks pretty good too.


----------



## carol

Andy why not go for the awning that retracts etc in rain/wind. No legs to put down and peace of mind, or is that the one you mean. I recall there was a review of it on here somewhere from a very sceptical Eddie of Vanbitz. Here is some info on it

http://www.vanbitz.com/dometic-self-supporting-awnings/

Carol


----------



## Techno100

It would be far too expensive Carol and the 8000 series you had fitted is a very expensive item to discard, also it may require different bracketry etc.
The 8000 readily accepts the 230volt remote controlled motor kit and it runs from as little as a 300 watt inverter.


----------



## Techno100

I'm off to Grimsby in the morning to Magnum motorhomes, a self build converter supplier. Decided we will have the later model fridge. Expensive YES but a lot cheaper than the next best seller by far.
Rapido made a very bad job of the cabinetry around the fridge which I will rectify during the makeover
Our old fridge will be up for sale from next week so bids considered.
I have two weeks left on my current shop fit contract then we go to Alderstead Heath CC for a week in and out of the Capital. Going for a jaunt on my own soon after to Tappers for the reupholstery 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181170621644?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Techno100

*FRIDGE UPGRADE Dometic RMD 8505*

A simple swap? not on your Nellie :lol: Both fridges need to be fully stripped of doors to go through the hab door.
The new fridge is the same height front to rear whilst the old is taller at the front and lower behind the control panel. The result is that some cabinet remodeling is required but nothing drastic. I wanted to sort out Rapido's bad factory fit anyway so all OK with me.









Awkward








Beautiful 








Easier to use


----------



## Techno100

I've never had a fridge from new so I'm assuming the horrible smell is the paint on the exhaust (on gas)? should clear eventually.
Upper vent remodeled and fully sealed. 








Lower vent all cleaned out like new


----------



## Techno100

Techno100 said:


> carol said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why two tone Andy, why not a solid colour, always to me looks better
> 
> Carol
> 
> PS Wouldn't have black for hot weather though
> 
> 
> 
> We've changed colours again Carol but that was Mocha and won't be being used.
> Now using two leathers that almost match the cloth.
Click to expand...

These are our latest selection


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

A quick question Andy, re your vents what size are they, and do you have a fan assist system as the top vent looks (from that angle) to be about 2/3rds blocked so restricting the natural airflow.

I ask as I'm still playing around with mine, nothing is permanent yet, but I have the same size (ish) fridge freezer with L100 & a L200 vents, with 3 fans sucking at the top to help move the hot air out.


----------



## Techno100

This type
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181119586802?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

No it's not blocked? that is the shield that stops airflow into the hab area.
It is 80 mm behind the vent, I have fitted two fans today but not wired them yet. Grille and fans come to 55mm


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Thanks Andy, it just shows how much the camera can lie :lol: :lol:


----------



## Techno100

Tonight and tomorrow night I'm at cragg vale (Hebden bridge CC) 
We really do like the peace and are determined to come more often.
Only 5 more working days and we're near London for 9 days 8)


----------



## Techno100

*ZADI and VECAM door lock barrels*

I've discovered the "red key" barrel removal tool can be horrendously expensive 8O Southdowns website £35
I emailed to ask if this is for real? 
Still no reply 
If anyone needs help with this I can help


----------



## Techno100

:lol: taking the pi** or what? :roll:
http://www.southdownsmotorcaravans....ey-for-removing-traditional-zadi-barrels.html


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Seems a lot, are Zadi and Vecam the same thing?


----------



## Techno100

Yes
and both keys are 9300800288


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Techno100 said:


> Yes


Still seems excessive, but not enough to put off scroats if that's the idea.


----------



## Techno100

The key will only remove an unlocked lock


----------



## Whatton

I snapped my key in the lock so I drilled mine out rather than buy that key. Worked out fine, which was worrying as anyone with a battery drill and an 8mm drill bit could do the same


----------



## Techno100

The key is less than £8 plus p&p 
Which is why I said they are taking the ..


----------



## Techno100

*Wind down steadies*

Fitted this morning at Alderstead Heath CC

I took a gamble with these off ebay and at first I thought I'd cocked up but it turned out well in the end.
The grey waste was the stumbling block but with a modification to the mounting bracket it just fits.
2x8mm holes to drill for each side but these are right at the end of the chassis and won't cause any weakness. You can just see the two bolts in the bottom picture


----------



## uncleswede

Techno100 said:


> :lol: taking the pi** or what? :roll:
> http://www.southdownsmotorcaravans....ey-for-removing-traditional-zadi-barrels.html


What a surprise - that item's web page is no longer available. SMC must visit this forum!


----------



## Techno100

Well I did email them not that I got a reply.
I found threads all over the place linking to that page from other forums and all expressing disbelief at the price. I'll bet some poor sods paid it too.


----------



## Scattycat

I thought that the 7090 came with rear steadies as standard.

I must admit though, yours are better placed than ours, which are just in front of the rear wheel.

The first time I used them I nearly drove off with them down  

So now I've painted them Red in the hope I don't make the same mistake again :lol:


----------



## Techno100

Yes it has them but they're poo :lol: I'll be binning them  
Far more stable at the back and I can use a drill on the winder :wink:


----------



## Techno100




----------



## carol

We never used the steadies as they are in the wrong position, what use before the wheel?


We always used them on our Hymers but just thought Rapido had got them wrong, other models in the range have them in the rear. 

Can't see much difference in the fridge and I would have left it but each to their own

Like the new leather choices

Carol


----------



## Techno100

Re the fridge
Just the fact that the door can safely be hung on the left rather than the right and the self locking catches was enough for me.
The nice blue LED lighting when it's dark is aesthetically pleasing as well as its whole appearance. There is no metal shelving to clean or rust.
Rapido made a very bad job of fitting the original and I've rectified this in the process.


----------



## Techno100

The tongues on the wooden top and base were too long so the cabinet enclosure was too wide at the front. Consequently apart from this pictured there was a 6mm wide gap all down the right side of the fridge.


----------



## Techno100

Techno100 said:


> I've never had a fridge from new so I'm assuming the horrible smell is the paint on the exhaust (on gas)? should clear eventually.


The smell has gone :thumbup:


----------



## Techno100

I've bought the Omnistor 8000 230 volt motor kit, due to arrive from Belgium 11th September.
I've recently discovered that the extrusion fitted to the side of my van that my awning attaches to is not properly secured at the front. Consequently the awning can pull it away if the legs are not providing support all the way in and out. This will require that I remove the awning and probably put some fixings through to some reinforcing plates behind the overdoor control panel, this is as close to the front that it is possibly to conceal them.


----------



## gaspode

The front fixing for the awning bracket should be at the point where the extrusion intersects the Rapido rain gutter. The hole should be drilled through the part of the gutter where the filler strip goes. There is a solid timber frame behind this point and the fixing bolt will emerge in the void behind the control panel.


----------



## Techno100

Thanks I will check it when I remove the awning.
I noticed it yesterday, I wound the awning in to the point where I could still reach the leader bar and then folded the legs away. At this point I noticed the leader bar was a lot lower at the front and so assumed the tension might need adjusting on the front arm. Closer inspection revealed the weight of the only partially opened canopy was prying the extrusion away on it's uppermost edge by at least 10mm 8O


----------



## gaspode

No movement whatsoever on mine but mine is only a 3.5m awning, fitted deliberately to avoid the legs interfering with the garage door. It may well be that on the 4m there is some flexibility at the extreme front end if the awning is fitted too far forward. Basically, if you drill the fixing holes through the gutter filler strip channel there should be solid timber frame behind.

Do you have the full length extrusion fitted or have they just used standard Fiamma brackets? The full length extrusion gives much better support.


----------



## Techno100

Speaking of the FILLER strip. My nearside one came out on the M25 last week  I saw it in my wing mirror hanging on the gas heater vent, it stayed there all the way to Alderstead Heath :lol: it was just fixed at the front and the back still.
I cleaned eveything before re fitting it with sikaflex first at the front and then the next day at the rear after stretching it back and fixed with gaffer tape until it set. Like new again :thumbup:


----------



## Techno100

It is full length but 4.5 metres. I suspect it is just not fixed correctly as this would fit in with everything else that dealers fitted :lol: happy days


----------



## mrbricolage

gr8 thread but looking at the picture of the interior of the fridge, one of the ways I found of improving the fridge's cooling performance in my old VW T3 Westy was to fit a fan on the interior with a switch on the exterior. As your probably aware fan assisted fridges performance is far superior and cuts your gas and electric consumption. It did with mine at least. 


That's a lot of milk by the way.......


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

mrbricolage said:


> gr8 thread but looking at the picture of the interior of the fridge, one of the ways I found of improving the fridge's cooling performance in my old VW T3 Westy was to fit a fan on the interior with a switch on the exterior. As your probably aware fan assisted fridges performance is far superior and cuts your gas and electric consumption. It did with mine at least.
> 
> That's a lot of milk by the way.......


I just fitted one to my fridge, but no one seemed to think it a particularly good idea, but it's switched so we'll see what if any difference it makes on ours as it is a big fridge section.

Can you quantify the difference your makes?

I have pics of it in my link below.


----------



## mrbricolage

Kev_n_Liz said:


> mrbricolage said:
> 
> 
> 
> gr8 thread but looking at the picture of the interior of the fridge, one of the ways I found of improving the fridge's cooling performance in my old VW T3 Westy was to fit a fan on the interior with a switch on the exterior. As your probably aware fan assisted fridges performance is far superior and cuts your gas and electric consumption. It did with mine at least.
> 
> That's a lot of milk by the way.......
> 
> 
> 
> I just fitted one to my fridge, but no one seemed to think it a particularly good idea, but it's switched so we'll see what if any difference it makes on ours as it is a big fridge section.
> 
> Can you quantify the difference your makes?
> 
> I have pics of it in my link below.
Click to expand...

Fridge's are thermostatically controlled so the difference between having a fan to circulate the cold air and not is the period of time taken to reach the designated thermostat swictch off point. 
As the fan blows and circulates the cold air round the fridge then the temperature across the fridge space drops more evenly rather than radiating out from the fins. 
Depending on the fan and it's location the time taken to do this is reduced. Hence the fridge spends less energy running the heat pump to cool the fins. Quantifying it is difficult but when I installed the fan I found that it cooled the fridge to acceptable level within 30 mins or so rather than 2 hours. This may vary as old Westy fridges are totally different to modern fridges.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

That makes sense, so next we have the space around the fan, how much space do you think is sufficient for efficient cooling, as Liz will want to cram it full, I was thinking about a 50mm gap right through to the front, so it can project forward and the gap between the door and the main body will act like a shaft.

Did you look at my pic of the internal fan in my link below, It's easy to move it if you think it could be better positioned, I was thinking of putting it below a shelf but that got vetoed because of the space it would take up above and below.


----------



## mrbricolage

Kev_n_Liz said:


> That makes sense, so next we have the space around the fan, how much space do you think is sufficient for efficient cooling, as Liz will want to cram it full, I was thinking about a 50mm gap right through to the front, so it can project forward and the gap between the door and the main body will act like a shaft.
> 
> Did you look at my pic of the internal fan in my link below, It's easy to move it if you think it could be better positioned, I was thinking of putting it below a shelf but that got vetoed because of the space it would take up above and below.


I had a look at pic 188. Is that the final position? I mounted my fan on the roof to blow over the fins and push the cold air down centrally and warm air up the sides.

I can't say what gap to leave and only experimentation will tell. Do you have a fridge thermometer? I used a thermometer with an external sensor and mounted the sensor in the fridge and route the cable through fridge. I then knew the fridge temp and the van interior temp.


----------



## aldra

that's it Techno100

You are definately strange

You don't need a van , you need a project

So, I can lend you my dog

And you can send him back perfectly adjusted to motorhoming and smelling sweet no matter what c**p he's imerged himself in and more importantly a lover of everyone who approaches the van

it might also help if you could deal with a 7 stone dog away from the van is convinced that everyone loves him

Let's see you sort out real live problems  :lol: 

aldra


----------



## bubble63

Techno100 said:


> It is full length but 4.5 metres. I suspect it is just not fixed correctly as this would fit in with everything else that dealers fitted :lol: happy days


my friends 5m awning, [could have been a 6m ,it was the biggest fiamma do], when extended, with no legs, pulled the side away from the roof leaving a 5mm gap on the roof!!

he only noticed the problem when he investigated when the windows had steamed up during its winter lay up.

it was a six wheel burstner

water had ingressed in a big way

i only extend mine 1m, then support it all the way out by putting the legs ahead

neill


----------



## Techno100

aldra said:


> that's it Techno100
> 
> You are definately strange
> 
> You don't need a van , you need a project


I have one but I've turned carpenter :wink: another of my many talents 8)


----------



## Techno100

bubble63 said:


> Techno100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is full length but 4.5 metres. I suspect it is just not fixed correctly as this would fit in with everything else that dealers fitted :lol: happy days
> 
> 
> 
> my friends 5m awning, [could have been a 6m ,it was the biggest fiamma do], when extended, with no legs, pulled the side away from the roof leaving a 5mm gap on the roof!!
> 
> he only noticed the problem when he investigated when the windows had steamed up during its winter lay up.
> 
> it was a six wheel burstner
> 
> water had ingressed in a big way
> 
> i only extend mine 1m, then support it all the way out by putting the legs ahead
> 
> neill
Click to expand...

I have to extend mine 2metres to be able to reach the legs :lol:


----------



## Techno100

mrbricolage said:


> gr8 thread but looking at the picture of the interior of the fridge, one of the ways I found of improving the fridge's cooling performance in my old VW T3 Westy was to fit a fan on the interior with a switch on the exterior. As your probably aware fan assisted fridges performance is far superior and cuts your gas and electric consumption. It did with mine at least.
> 
> That's a lot of milk by the way.......


I have the thermostatically controlled twin fan inside the upper vent. Works exceedingly well :thumbup:


----------



## carol

I thought the awning was Omnistor Andy, all Gaspodes talk of Fiamma is a wee bit confusing, different ones. You must be too sort, we always put legs out in front so there was as little weight on the top as possible. 

Carol


----------



## Techno100

Yes I put the legs down as soon as the leader bar is in reach and as you and Duncan are d warf size like moi :lol: that equates to about 2 metres or a little less out before you can reach.
Whether Omnistor or Fiamma is not important the same applies

Robbie has a 4.5 metre Omnistor 8000 and I have an electric motor conversion kit on its way from Belgium
I'll be able to hold the leader bar while pressing the OUT button on the remote control


----------



## pomme1

Andy,

You need to fix your fence before starting anything else! :wink: 

Roger


----------



## Techno100

Whole new 1.8 metre fence and gate going in next week right through neighbours too FREEBIE for her readily accepted :lol:
Will create a secluded private Sun trap for family BBQ's etc
Main Deck is 3.8x4.8 metres then a lower deck up to the fence and a deck outside the back door.
Anyone want to buy a lawn mower :lol: I'm downsizing


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

mrbricolage said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> 
> That makes sense, so next we have the space around the fan, how much space do you think is sufficient for efficient cooling, as Liz will want to cram it full, I was thinking about a 50mm gap right through to the front, so it can project forward and the gap between the door and the main body will act like a shaft.
> 
> Did you look at my pic of the internal fan in my link below, It's easy to move it if you think it could be better positioned, I was thinking of putting it below a shelf but that got vetoed because of the space it would take up above and below.
> 
> 
> 
> I had a look at pic 188. Is that the final position? I mounted my fan on the roof to blow over the fins and push the cold air down centrally and warm air up the sides.
> 
> I can't say what gap to leave and only experimentation will tell. Do you have a fridge thermometer? I used a thermometer with an external sensor and mounted the sensor in the fridge and route the cable through fridge. I then knew the fridge temp and the van interior temp.
Click to expand...

Yes, it seemed the best place, and I do have inside outside thermometer, so I can do a bit of research into it with and with out the fan on when the outside temp is the same of course, might take a while to get enough data to make it worthwhile.

As for the gap I was going to make a little cage so it's easier to leave a gap as food tends to get pushed about in a fridge, and of course moves when travelling anyway.


----------



## eurajohn

On the fan thing, two different ideas being discussed (or mentioned)the hi-jackers are talking internal around the food and internal space like commercial fridges do and techno (and others) external to assist the passage of cooling air over the fridge workings.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

eurajohn said:


> On the fan thing, two different ideas being discussed (or mentioned)the hi-jackers are talking internal around the food and internal space like commercial fridges do and techno (and others) external to assist the passage of cooling air over the fridge workings.


Not really hi-jacking is it, as fans have come up in here previously, and Andy is well aware of what is going on within his thread, and bright enough to know the difference between internal and external fans, but agree it is getting a bit tangled up, as I've go both going on.

Andys Thread almost qualifies for inclusion in the self build forum, as it is covering so many aspects of the MH build, and the quality or lack of it, and he'd do a good job of it too if what I've seen of his work is anything to go by, far neater than mine, the man is a craftsman, but that's a off topic


----------



## eurajohn

Techno100 said:


> I have the thermostatically controlled twin fan inside the upper vent. Works exceedingly well :thumbup:


Silly me, after Andy's comment as above I thought there was some confusion.

No argument about his abilities though.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

eurajohn said:


> Techno100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the thermostatically controlled twin fan inside the upper vent. Works exceedingly well :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Silly me, after Andy's comment as above I thought there was some confusion.
> 
> No argument about his abilities though.
Click to expand...

I'm just like you John, permanently confused, I frighten people when I get something right.


----------



## hogan

I frighten myself when I get something right 8O


----------



## Techno100

Anyway despite us ALL wandering off topic :lol: 
I'm just so busy at the mo that the best I can do is check that Robbie is still safe in the Casoa via the IP camera  
Another week in the garden for wifey then Tappers upholsterers from the 16th
Unfortunately I then have 10 weeks work in Heathrow terminal two  
fun not


----------



## javea

Techno100 said:


> Unfortunately I then have 10 weeks work in Heathrow terminal two
> fun not


Ah, but you need some income to pay for all your MH upgrades! 

Mike


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Now having had some experience delving into the Rapido build system, I know what you mean about rubbish workmanship, yesterday I found the seat bases were not 90 degrees to the floor, screws did not go into the joints support on some structures at all, terrible designs in some areas, and I'm only working around the battery storage area, talk about wasted materials, far more ply than should be needed.

I do have to say they look nice though, just not happy with the general construction methods, and I can see why the payload is not as great as it might be, that picture frame on the back is very solid, and must be quite heavy, the extra roof materials alone must add a bit too, it basically looks to be over designed.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Techno100

pomme1 said:


> Andy,
> 
> You need to fix your fence before starting anything else! :wink:
> 
> Roger


:thumbup:
Amazing what three pieces of decking and some 1.8 feather edge can make


----------



## pomme1

Andy,

I'm impressed!

Roger


----------



## Techno100

*Garden transfomation in progress*

Nearly 2 weeks work now and the back of the job is broken.
Unfortunately I have to take a break to travel to Birmingham for Robbie's re upholstery.
Gallery of start to current day if you can be bothered.
Anyone with plans to build decking and fencing can glean some ideas.
Wife is starting to populate with plants already :lol: 
Jobs pending
Concrete to gateway/wheelie bin parking
Full height gate and posts
Lower deck to end of main deck
Raised planting beds along new partition fence

Select slide show on FAST setting
http://smu.gs/1gfMrBP


----------



## aldra

techno
You are not so far from me

when you have finished your jobs

don't despair, I have a list waiting for you  

aldra


----------



## Techno100

Well all of the above has nearly happened 
I cannot give my recommendation to Tappers upholstery, I left after 4 days and many rectifications still not completely happy.
Jacs is OK with it however for the price but it was a week full of anxiety for me.

I went to Heathrow early in the week for two inductions and renewed my IPAF licence yesterday and start work on Monday up to Xmas

The Garden has moved on a lot on the days I've had free so the slideshow in the ealier link has many more photos

short vid
 Click to go to video

The Omnistor electric kit finally arrived but this will now be a December job










Local company Numix do concrete drops at £130 for minimum order of 1 cubic metre, great value if you have experience of just how much dry material you have to lug about to mix your own, trust me it is a LOT!


----------



## Techno100

Cab seats are fine


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Techno100 said:


> Cab seats are fine


With your eye for detail, I can see what you mean, one of the drawbacks of being a perfectionist.


----------



## Techno100

Last day at home and what a super day for very late September.
Found this green sheild bug on the water feature








Bought a nice Alexander Rose mahogany bench and oiled it up
















On the M1 @ 5 a.m.


----------



## Techno100

Some of you will have read I'm back home due to high blood pressure but I'm not idle.
Using up some old kit and the friction hinges I knocked up long ago I've turned the garden solar 8) 
Just the LED's to buy now


----------



## tintintin

never mind the solar and garden, where is the phone heating system !


----------



## Techno100

Hi tintintin (isn't in the tin) 
I have the kit but not the time unfortunately and Mirko is just as keen for me to fit it.
I also have Omnistor 230 volt kit and DRL's to fit 
Wife insisted she wanted a garden so that took up over two weeks of my break. If my blood pressure is not under control I will not be returning to site as I'll not be allowed so I may have unforseen time ahead to do the MRC and winter is coming so very worthwhile. I just drained the water today as the weather is so unpredictable now.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Sorry to hear you're having problems Andy, I hope you'll get it down and be back to normal.

Do you have a cause it is just one of those things.


----------



## Techno100

Probably good living Kev, I'm eating/drinking more responsibly now


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Techno100 said:


> Probably good living Kev, I'm eating/drinking more responsibly now


Six months of that and you'll be back on your normal diet.

If I'd known you were at home I'd have popped around for a brew, I drove past yours on wednesday.


----------



## Techno100

Only came home Friday and straight to GP
Just had a brisk walk on Otley chevin


----------



## Techno100

tintintin said:


> never mind the solar and garden, where is the phone heating system !


I'm going to fit the controller this weekend while at Hebden Bridge CC I'll run it all weekend before considering fitting the I/O module for further testing


----------



## Techno100

Delay with full operation of MRC as my Android phone software is over 2yrs out of date :lol: So the app could not establish bluetooth connectivity. I have however used it with the I.R remote.

Meanwhile I've decided to upgrade the cab radio to DAB & BT. After careful consideration and price searching I bought this Kenwood complete with aerial
http://www.carsoundsandsecurity.co.uk/store/kdc-bt73dab/










Good demo video
http://www.kenwood-electronics.co.uk/products/car/cd_receivers/bluetooth/KDC-BT73DAB/


----------



## chermic

I didn't realise you were unwell Andy. Take it easy and get better soon. Regards to Jacs.

Cheryl & Mick


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Techno100 said:


> Delay with full operation of MRC as my Android phone software is over 2yrs out of date :lol: So the app could not establish bluetooth connectivity. I have however used it with the I.R remote.
> 
> Meanwhile I've decided to upgrade the cab radio to DAB & BT. After careful consideration and price searching I bought this Kenwood complete with aerial
> http://www.carsoundsandsecurity.co.uk/store/kdc-bt73dab/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good demo video
> http://www.kenwood-electronics.co.uk/products/car/cd_receivers/bluetooth/KDC-BT73DAB/


I need to rip out the rubbish one in mine, but not sure whether to get an original one from the scrap yard or upgrade, one thing is a must, it needs to play MP3 files as I can't do with carrying loads of CDs, or one which plays from a flash drive I suppose, the one in the Laika was good but it went with the van, I might end up with one of Aldis crap ones.

Not too heavy into ICE so, if I was to get an original radio re fitted so I'd have a use for the steering wheel controls, I know I can play CDs via FM modulator, which I have unused (got it for my wing yonks ago, never fitted it) is there any way to get MP3s to play through it. hope that makes sense.


----------



## Techno100

Thank you both Jacs says hi and looks forwards to seeing U's again.

Pic of IR remote for MRC








MRC


----------



## Techno100

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Techno100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Delay with full operation of MRC as my Android phone software is over 2yrs out of date :lol: So the app could not establish bluetooth connectivity. I have however used it with the I.R remote.
> 
> Meanwhile I've decided to upgrade the cab radio to DAB & BT. After careful consideration and price searching I bought this Kenwood complete with aerial
> http://www.carsoundsandsecurity.co.uk/store/kdc-bt73dab/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good demo video
> http://www.kenwood-electronics.co.uk/products/car/cd_receivers/bluetooth/KDC-BT73DAB/
> 
> 
> 
> I need to rip out the rubbish one in mine, but not sure whether to get an original one from the scrap yard or upgrade, one thing is a must, it needs to play MP3 files as I can't do with carrying loads of CDs, or one which plays from a flash drive I suppose, the one in the Laika was good but it went with the van, I might end up with one of Aldis crap ones.
> 
> Not too heavy into ICE so, if I was to get an original radio re fitted so I'd have a use for the steering wheel controls, I know I can play CDs via FM modulator, which I have unused (got it for my wing yonks ago, never fitted it) is there any way to get MP3s to play through it. hope that makes sense.
Click to expand...

Make me an offer?


----------



## Techno100

Almost a year since buying Robbie November 8th
Beany still likes his auto knob and I swear I can see his head shake every time I get my tools out :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

No idea Andy, give me a clue, and I'll run it by the boss.


----------



## Techno100

Kev_n_Liz said:


> No idea Andy, give me a clue, and I'll run it by the boss.


 £30?


----------



## Techno100

*Ducato X250 Engine management light*

My engine management light has been on for months now with the "check engine" warning after start up. Everything runs fine so I assumed it would clear itself eventually. Yesterday I had a rumage and removed the drip cover to access the injector connections. I pulled them all off and reseated them and liberally applied WD40 everywhere. Guess what? yes this morning the light has cleared BUT the outside temperature sensor now reads 28 degress :lol: I wish!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Techno100 said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> 
> No idea Andy, give me a clue, and I'll run it by the boss.
> 
> 
> 
> £30?
Click to expand...

Do you have the model number Andy, so I can look up the spec.


----------



## Techno100

I think it's this one. Manual is in the van
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pioneer-DEH-2000MP-Tuner-Button-Illumination/dp/B0011E5A54


----------



## Techno100

An update on my garden/decking project "maintenance"


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Techno100 said:


> I think it's this one. Manual is in the van
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pioneer-DEH-2000MP-Tuner-Button-Illumination/dp/B0011E5A54


I'll have to pass Andy, I didn't really look at the pic posted properly, the Amazon one shows it has no USB slot, and the one I have albeit a bit fiddly does the same as the Pioneer but also no usb slot.

So still looking for a OEM one and some way to play MP3s or attach a Flash stick, or a after market one with MP3 and USB slot.

I've not started looking yet, due to concentrating on the build.


----------



## Techno100

*Rapido 7090 dual supply to cab radio*

For RayC
The radio is fed from both the ignition and AUX2 on the control panel sending a feed from the hab distribution unit.
There is a harness behind the radio that I believe to be Rapido's, it carries the ignition supply from the engine battery RED and Aux2 supply GREEN as well as the hab speakers 2x red&blacks
Diodes are fitted to prevent current crossover.
























I fitted the new Kenwood DAB bluetooth head unit which required a DAB aerial. I'm glad I made the effort as the upgrade is brilliant.


----------



## Techno100

Just had a serious cold water leak between the floors. I had to take the toilet out and much dismantling to find two T connections in the pipe work . I have to rate Rapido's serviceability as zero on this . 
The pipe causing the leak was the one to the shower point in the garage. There is no obvious reason for the condition of this pipe as it doesn't appear to be subject to any different circumstances to the rest of the pipe work which is in good order. The outer skin of the reinforced pipe has grown in size/diameter whilst the inner pipe seems almost flat. It seems to be a problem of heat rather than extreme cold. Temporarily fixed for now whilst on a meet at uttoxeter race course.


----------



## Techno100

*Bullfinch external 230 volt skt pictures*

External 230 volt socket."Bullfinch" good instructions supplied by manufacturer.

Select position carefully and drill from the inside out to ensure adequate space for the back of the socket.

Once you're at this stage it's too late! 105mm hole













































Tested and working via my inverter


----------



## Margaritaman

Neat job Andy.....
Would it be worth drilling out the centre of the 105mm disc to a diameter slightly larger than the backbox of your external socket fitting? If you then sliced of the outer skin of the disc and some of the insulating foam you could refit the disc on the backside of the socket fitting to reduce the area of the cold spot created by your fitting?

Cheers Chris


----------



## Techno100

Going back to the cold water leak. The position that Rapido chose to put two T's in the pipework is ludicrous so when I repair it hopefully this week I'm going to relocate the T for the garage shower point to under the under bed drawer. Much easier to run a new pipe from here and service.
A visit to Brownhills today resulted in me buying 3 metres of 40mm ID flexible pipe. This fits the 40mm OD grey waste outlet perfectly and provides the option of direct to drain at ParcVerger or on Super pitches, also solves the Caravan Club shortcomings at MVSP's

I also had a look at the Rapido 990MHV and it is an awesome machine. This also happens to be the model that Les "Saddletramp" is wanting to sell through unforseen circumstance, check it out!


----------



## Techno100

*VB front coil springs*

I'm here just now having the springs fitted at Conrad Anderson.
It has come to light that the offside suspension strut is FUBARED.
I recall that I brought up the fact that my suspension suddenly developed a grinding noise when in France (maybe in this thread? can't recall) this ties in exactly with the fragmented suspension strut top bearing :thumbup:


----------



## Techno100

Worth every penny 8)


----------



## Techno100

side by side


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Tut Tut :wink: ya tyres are mucky


----------



## Techno100

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Tut Tut :wink: ya tyres are mucky


You would be with over 37k miles on you


----------



## Techno100

Items coming soon include
Remote control electric awning conversion
Daylight running lights
Diesel fuel filter cartridge renewal
Continuation of MRC for Truma 6002
starting work at Blackpool hospital tomorrow for three weeks so all on hold


----------



## pomme1

Andy,

Are those new springs the same rating as the originals and simply longer, or are they stiffer springs? Have they had any effect on ride quality?

Any chance of letting us know what they cost, fitted?

Roger


----------



## Techno100

The springs are longer AND stronger, the ride is vastly improved.
CA's price is £630 fitted but you can buy the springs delivered for fitting elsewhere


----------



## bigtree

Can't help thinking you should have just waited until a van with the specification you wanted came up for sale instead of throwing lots of money at what obviously wasn't suitable to start with.


----------



## Techno100

It doesn't exist.
Other than the suspension upgrade I've paid no one anything except for parts. Labour cost is not an issue and I have no warranty issues :wink:


----------



## bigtree

And the parts costs have been?


----------



## Techno100

bigtree said:


> And the parts costs have been?


Exactly the same as they would have been on any other van.

They don't build 7090's vans with fiamma 77 bike racks etc etc etc etc 
on 4250 kg chassis with 3 litre autos at a price I could afford. 
I don't suffer the stress of paying for work only to find it was shoddy
I don't have any jumping through hoops to maintain a worthless warranty
I have a great van and the pleasure of improving it myself which is FREE
What do you do for a hobby? 8)


----------



## bigtree

Drive my Mercedes Frankia Exklusiv class 3L Auto 5T motorhome wherever I want to go with my KTM Moto and Orange 5 MTB in the garage. :lol:


----------



## Techno100

bigtree said:


> Drive my Mercedes Frankia Exklusiv class 3L Auto 5T motorhome wherever I want to go with my KTM Moto and Orange 5 MTB in the garage. :lol:


Good for you, nice that it floats your boat :thumbup:


----------



## bigtree

Don't see the point in buying second best and adapting it to suit but horses for courses. :wink:


----------



## Techno100

bigtree said:


> Don't see the point in buying second best and adapting it to suit but horses for courses. :wink:


Ah spoken like a true snob :lol:

But you can't resist seeing how the other half live


----------



## bigtree

Is there such a thing as working class snobs :?


----------



## Techno100

Apparently 8O


----------



## rayc

bigtree said:


> Is there such a thing as working class snobs :?


Apparently "Snobbery is no longer the privilege of the aristocracy - instead we're all having a go. Where it was previously about social climbing, now it's about fitting in and belonging to a tribe."
http://metro.co.uk/2013/10/07/are-you-a-snob-4134407/


----------



## Techno100

I have personally never critcised anyone for their efforts at improving what they have "their lot" no matter what van they have. I can understand an owner having pride in their own vehicle but perhaps they should extol it's vertues in their own thread :lol: Surely there's plenty of room for Frankia owners or maybe they're all so well wonga'd they don't do DIY 8)

Cool
http://www.caraworld.de/wohnmobile/...nkia-i-7900-bd-mercedes-7-gang-automatik.html


----------



## bigtree

The thing is Andy we are all different and I prefer to do a lot of research then buy what I think will suit me and it is not regardless of price.Having taken early retirement due to critical illness money is an issue.There are thousands of motorhomes out there,it's just finding the right one with the spec. you want/need.


----------



## Techno100

I did OK it only took two purchases to find the one we're keeping.
I don't pay for servicing or habitation or anyone for anything other than the MOT
The cost of extras is the same no matter what van but I always find the best price. If I had enough to buy the van I posted above it still would not be the choice I'd make.


----------



## bigtree

Well funnily enough I can turn my hand to a bit of DIY,I won't go into detail of what I do beyond motorhoming but I'am a retired maintenance electrician and have done a few mods to my van.See my garage for details,plus I have another solar panel ordered to give me more capacity to go off grid.

I have followed your thread and would like to do the extractor fan mod with the rheostat,could you PM me the details?

Thanks Trevor.


----------



## mh2sn

bigtree said:


> Drive my Mercedes Frankia Exklusiv class 3L Auto 5T motorhome wherever I want to go with my KTM Moto and Orange 5 MTB in the garage. :lol:


Can't be too many of those about - was that you up at the Nevis range late on Saturday?


----------



## pomme1

Andy,

Sorry I've only just picked up on your response to my 'springs query'.

Thanks for the info, very tempted to get the same mod.

Roger


----------



## Techno100

Good Roger 
I can't wait to get away again. 
I'm not working now so will be getting on with my other mods this week


----------



## Techno100

*X250 Cab battery change in pictures*

If you have a cab radio that has a secure code have it to hand before you start
If your alarm has special instruction for resetting? either have the instructions or contact the supplier/installer

I encountered no problems and I had a residual voltage feeding back to the cab due to a Sterling BtoB being installed.

Be absolutely sure you have the correct replacement battery! physical size capacity and terminal configuration.

Remove the cab carpet and there is the floor panel with coin turn fixings a 50p piece is good, just half a turn on each








Now you have the battery box cover, just remove the two nearest 13mm bolts.
The lid hinges up and then pull it away from the hinges towards you.








This is what you will find








Now remove the battery clamp 13mm nut








Now disconnect the Negative clamp, no spanner needed here but best to remove the cable out of the way altogether by removing the 13mm bolt to the chassis also.








Now remove the terminal cover at the +ve end








Remove these two screws and the red plastic doobree lol








Then slacken the +ve clamp nut 10mm ring spanner and lift the lot clear
















Pull out the old battery








Present the new one








Be sure to remove both transit plugs








Reverse the whole procedure Amen


----------



## hogan

Re above post
I have looked at my x250 battery and always wondered how the heck it comes out.
Thank you.


----------



## sweetie

bigtree said:


> Well funnily enough I can turn my hand to a bit of DIY,I won't go into detail of what I do beyond motorhoming but I'am a retired maintenance electrician and have done a few mods to my van.See my garage for details,plus I have another solar panel ordered to give me more capacity to go off grid.
> 
> I have followed your thread and would like to do the extractor fan mod with the rheostat,could you PM me the details?
> 
> Thanks Trevor.


And after reading your comments to Techno I thought you had bought the perfect van that didn't need mods


----------



## Techno100

Next job maybe tomorrow while I replace the damaged cold feed to the garage shower point is to fit this








I think it will fit here


----------



## Techno100

*Fitting a Fiamma A20 Accumulator expansion tank*

Having decided to fit this device and having established where it would fit for ease of pipework and servicing I first have to dismantle the under sink cabinet after removing the drawer.
Dont't be confused by the hinged door! This was an earlier modification I made, your drawer front will be full length to the floor
Having removed the drawer the shelf can be removed by four screws along the right hand edge behind the ply that carries the drawer runner (no need to remove the runner as I had here) it will then lift up and pull to the right out of the goove that supports the left edge

















Now the cupboard back and shelf, first remove the four corner screws under the plastic covers
Then you will need a short driver bit as shown to remove the three screws that attach the shelf to the upright.This also locates in a groove on its left end


























Now we have full access









Having traced the pipework it was evident that a new route for the alteration was beneficial
I located the first T in the cold pipework and identified the one from the pump marked with the cross

It is under the heater hose

















Having cut the pipe I then pulled it out to the outside boiler access door, the lower of the two pipes here









I then pulled it from there back to the water pump









Original direction of pipe









The new length of pipe was fed through here










To here










Then connect to the T where the original pipe was removed and connect both ends at the water tank compartment to the accumulator/expansion tank
with enough length on the pipes to service





































Then start putting everything back









Testing requires a full water system with the pump turned off, this will have to wait for now.


----------



## Techno100

FYI these units whether fiamma or shurflo do not have to be piped through. They can also be spured off after the pump but you will require a stop end on one port (Not supplied with the Fiamma A20)


----------



## harold33

Does the accumulator eradicate the constant ticking of the pump when the tap is on ?


----------



## Techno100

The Fiamma universal A20 Expansion Tank saves water and electricity and is suitable for all caravan and motorhome pressure switch pumps. Ideal addition to AQUA 8 water pump, previous models and all other types of pressure switch pumps including Shurflo and Whale.
The new expansion tank eliminates the pulsating operation of pressure switch pumps and supplies a constant flow of water in the required quantity. It extends the life of the pump and boiler and cuts water consumption. The internal pressurised diaphragm provides a smooth, surge-free flow.
The Fiamma A20 expansion Tank can be dismantled for diaphragm operations. It is precharged at 0.9 bars (13.05 psi) but it can be charged with the special valve with a normal compressor, which allows it to be adapted to all pressure switch pumps on the market. Supplied with straight and angled 13mm flexible hose connectors and self-tapping screws for fitting.


----------



## grandadbaza

Techno100 said:


> FYI these units whether fiamma or shurflo do not have to be piped through. They can also be spured off after the pump but you will require a stop end on one port (Not supplied with the Fiamma A20)


How did the colour of the A20 change from black in the first photo to blue in the latter ones :?:


----------



## Techno100

That is just lighting they only do blue, adjusting your screen brightness may help :lol:


----------



## grandadbaza

I new it was time I got rid of this laptop :wink:


----------



## hogan

Thanks to Techno100 posting how to remove a x250 battery I have just spent the last hour simply topping up the water levels .
I have had this 7 year old hymer for just over a year and it has had several services done by the last owner.
I can honestly say by the state I found the battery in that it has never been checked in its life.
Do your own servicing.


----------



## rayc

hogan said:


> Thanks to Techno100 posting how to remove a x250 battery I have just spent the last hour simply topping up the water levels .
> I have had this 7 year old hymer for just over a year and it has had several services done by the last owner.
> I can honestly say by the state I found the battery in that it has never been checked in its life.
> Do your own servicing.


My handbook says "The battery is of the "Limited maintenance"
type: under normal conditions of use the electrolyte does not need topping up with distilled water."

Topping up the battery is not part of any Fiat scheduled service so will not be done even if it goes in for one. I wonder if keeping it on permanent trickle charge with the MH charging system can cause more water to be used than the 'normal conditions' that Fiat mention?


----------



## Techno100

The one I removed "Fiat original" had non removable filler caps so effectively a sealed maintenance free unit. Perhaps Hogan's was replaced at some time with a cheaper battery?


----------



## rayc

Techno100 said:


> The one I removed "Fiat original" had non removable filler caps so effectively a sealed maintenance free unit. Perhaps Hogan's was replaced at some time with a cheaper battery?


Andy, Going back to the photos of your battery change what is the purpose of the "red plastic doobree"? Ray


----------



## Techno100

It's effectively like a couple of rawlplugs and gives additional security of the unit to the battery. There is probably an official name for the Doobree :lol:

They go through into those holes and expand when the screws go in


----------



## Techno100

At the moment I'm not working so been doing bits.
Fitted a 13amp socket next to the bedroom mirror today so wifey can dry her hair while sat on the bed. I'm fitting two new front tyres after 37,800 miles and they're no where near worn out. 
So as with the rears I'll refurbish each wheel rim as I take them off for tyre changing. 
I took the spare of my wheel hanger and it makes me smile as it is so easy. Got it off in under 4 minutes and it's still spotless. Just using it so I can change the front tyres one at a time.
Fitted the forced air water drain down and very happy with that.
I'll probably do the diesel fuel filter this week with pictures.

Oh! and the MRC I just need to give the I/O unit a 12 volt supply so it will power the phone and I should be able to test control by SMS


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

That reminds me I need to get my spare tyre changed, some bright spark managed to put a drill through the side wall while fitting the floor battens, looks like a new tyre too Grr.


----------



## tugboat

Kev, that member of your staff needs a serious talking to for doing something so daft.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

tugboat said:


> Kev, that member of your staff needs a serious talking to for doing something so daft.


Don't worry I gave myself the most serious telling off, funny in a way though, I was inside the van with the doors shut it being October/November time, I at first thought it was just my tinnitus getting worse :roll: :roll:

I'll just go down to the scrappers for another one.

Wish I'd know Andy was changing his sooner, I'd have made a donation to the new ones, the buggers charge now to dispose of them.


----------



## Techno100

For the bedroom socket I pulled a new cable through from the distribution board as Rapido true to form have made it so hard to alter things due to taping cables together uneccessarily :evil: 
I use a fast fix box to protect the rear as the CBE one's dont lend themselves to future expansion. Sikaflexed in place on the back top corner of sink unit.









I filled the double skin cavity around the 50mm hole with sikaflex too


----------



## aldra

I'm beginning to worry about youTechno

However you're not that far away so you can start on my van when and if you ever finish yours

ldra


----------



## Techno100

Ordinarily Jacs struggles to dry her hair without the drier colliding with the ceiling but now sitting on the bed it's a problem consigned to history 8)

To facilitate everything having equal opportunity to exploit the inverter off hookup I made a dual channel auto changeover 


















You were saying Aldra? :lol:


----------



## hogan

aldra said:


> I'm beginning to worry about youTechno
> 
> However you're not that far away so you can start on my van when and if you ever finish yours
> 
> ldra


Hang on Aldra I've got him first
Plus he can stay F.O.C in our villa full use of pool etc.
While he works on my motorhome


----------



## Techno100

Sorted!


----------



## Techno100

Despite so many things in my mind to do I've turned my attention back to the bedroom. I saw on the Rapido forum that a Monsieur had removed those annoying wheel arch covers and built a full floor instead both sides of the bed so this is my next move. So after the top coat of paint on one of the front wheels tomorrow I'm off to B&Q 8)


----------



## Techno100

Well I'm really keen on this now. Just bought an 8x4ft sheet of 9mm exterior ply cut into 150mm strips . I think there's enough to do 3 vans :lol: 
This will make a lightweight egg crate type structure to support the new floors. I will also drill some 80 mm holes in the supports to lighten it further.
Not sure what to use for the floor itself yet or the step nosing.
It would be good if I could find some similar floor to the rest of the bedroom marine planking?


----------



## Techno100

Work has begun. All dry fitted no screws. Still to lighten it yet.


----------



## Techno100

Down to 5kg so with 20mm ply on top probably about 12 and about 25kg for both sides of the bed


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

You need to do a self build.


----------



## Techno100

Very pleased 3kg exactly 8)


----------



## Techno100

This obelisk is the crux of the matter. Shame on you Rapido! :lol: 225mm of in the way crap. Mmm nice bit of carpet tho NOT :lol:


----------



## Techno100

Any recommendations for the deck? The blown air heating will service this void so I want to be sure the deck wont warp :roll: I could anchor it down with a trim but then it would not be reversible as holes or adhesive would be required.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Are you going to be using the voids to stow long term bits?


----------



## Techno100

Yes most likely eventually but before I put in all the effort of creating access it will be road tested by wifey to be sure it is preferable to negotiating that obelisk all the time. As we have a much thicker matress than original it is easier to reach the floor too 

BTW height of obelisk is 225mm my new floor will be 170mm :wink:


----------



## Techno100

Starboard side now just waiting for a deck and port side fabricated today.
I've decided on 22mm marine ply but I'll have to go to Huddersfield for some tomorrow.


----------



## rayc

Techno100 said:


> Starboard side now just waiting for a deck and port side fabricated today.
> I've decided on 22mm marine ply but I'll have to go to Huddersfield for some tomorrow.


Andy, What's the headroom like when the plinth is completed? Ray


----------



## Techno100

I'm just under 66" and I can stand up straight in my trainers :lol: 
As our matress is a 150mm raskelf it is so much easier to get in and out and access the wardrobes and over bed lockers. I just got sick of negotiating the obstacle. I've made it all removeable back to original in the event it's not better but that is extremely unlikely.
We'll have new carpets that fit correctly throughout this year.

P.S I ve sealed all the ply with Ronseal Diamond to resist moisture etc


----------



## Techno100

Port side NOT a mirror image. Same width but longer


----------



## Techno100

The French version est tre heavy BUT the catalyst for product superior :lol:


----------



## Techno100

Response on Rapido forum



> Ce travail est tout-à-fait remarquable et suscite mon admiration


----------



## Techno100

Storage















Plenty of headroom


----------



## Techno100

Well it's got the seal of approval from wifey.
A bonus is the underfloor heating as the old truma outlets feed the voids before outletting from the new ones

So our Robbie is now a 7090f TF 8)

Also the first time away since front suspension upgrade 
NO MILLENCOS!!!!


----------



## Techno100

*Kitchen mixer tap mod*

Wifey has always managed to catch the mixer tap lever accidentally when the sink lid is shut :lol: 
SO today I got my long reach sockets out and the 11mm did the job! turned it out of the "catchment area" :wink:


----------



## Techno100

*VB front coil springs*

Yesterday at Brid CC between the storms. No ramps!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Techno100 said:


> Storage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of headroom


We could be brothers   , I'm the good looking one


----------



## tugboat

Specsavers, Kev. NOW!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

tugboat said:


> Specsavers, Kev. NOW!


I went on Thursday   picking new ones up on Wednesday.


----------



## Techno100

*Re: Kitchen mixer tap mod*



Techno100 said:


> Wifey has always managed to catch the mixer tap lever accidentally when the sink lid is shut :lol:
> SO today I got my long reach sockets out and the 11mm did the job! turned it out of the "catchment area" :wink:


This was how the tap used to be and it's not been caught by accident since :thumbup:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It was asking to be caught, a simple and worthwhile mod, I'll take care to put our mixer lever out of harms way if it ever arrives.


----------



## Techno100

She knows I'm looking for stuff to do and as it was very bad weather and we were couped up she just happened to mention it :lol:


----------



## Techno100

I've been mulling over the toilet problem. Now you're thinking what toilet problem? :lol: The toilet unit is too close to the outside wall so when turned to 45 degrees for use, the toilet seat lid does not go back far enough for comfort and the corner cabinet does not help either.
It is possible to bring it away from the wall by probably another 100mm at the least but I will have to build my own spacer surround to accommodate this. I feel it is worth the effort so it will get done 8) with pictures of course.

If we go back to this month last year I was again struggling to get anything done because of the weather.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Yesterdays weather was a bit weird Andy, everytime I tried to do anything witch needed the van doors open it started to rain, not for long, but hard enough to think it was set in for the day, three times it happened.

Still some have had it a lot worse, poor sods.


----------



## Techno100

I know Kev I was painting wheels :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Do it on the sofa, she won't mind  :d


----------



## Techno100

I finally covered the hole that was left after removing the botched fog light 8)


----------



## aldra

techno my love

Have you had therapy???

To cure this desire to alter everything

They can cure all sorts these days

Possibally even you

Aldra  :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

aldra said:


> techno my love
> 
> Have you had therapy???
> 
> To cure this desire to alter everything
> 
> They can cure all sorts these days
> 
> Possibally even you
> 
> Aldra  :lol:


He straps on his armour, and goes out into the unknown searching for badly built motorhomes.

He is, the man, that can.


----------



## Techno100

This is the normal position of the throne 


















It can be moved to here

















Frames made up already and cost nothing as it is left over ply from the new bedroom floors


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Are you just moving the existing facia out then popping a new top on, & the new bits pictured as unseen supports for the top and the cassette tunnel.


----------



## Techno100

No the existing facia cannot be moved. The new frames will have a top and a side added.

One frame will fit where the toilet was removed from and the other frame will fit to the toilet. They will then form the 100mm tunnel when topped and one sided


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Techno100 said:


> No the existing facia cannot be moved. The new frames will have a top and a side added.
> 
> One frame will fit where the toilet was removed from and the other frame will fit to the toilet. They will then form the 100mm tunnel when topped and one sided


That's a shame, can you match it up OK with the new stuff.


----------



## Techno100

Why not wait until I finish :lol:


----------



## aldra

Techno100 said:


> Why not wait until I finish :lol:


I'm 70, come on I and many others will be dead before you finish  

But do try to hurry up 8O

Aldra


----------



## Techno100

Every van has compromises. I do my best to make them disappear altogether or have less impact :wink: 
I wired the daylight running lights today but could not finish as I had mislaid a tool to remove the engine guards for access.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It'll be amongst all the ones I "mislaid" over the last two years, god knows who keeps moving them.


----------



## Techno100

The only reason I made the frames so tall was in an effort to hide the veneer damage from the sticky velcro tape Carol either removed or left behind. I managed to remove all the left behind ones with nail polish remover but there's no fix for the ones taken off already  









Anyway I've lived with it over a year now so I'm reducing the frames to the minimum so less to see.

I tried the layout today (now cutting down at home) and even sat on the throne to try it. :lol:

Plinth repositioned




































Finished the DRL's


----------



## urbanracer

Any tips, pictures or how to fitting those lights?
I know there are instructions on the sellers site but wondered if you had any problems.
If you have solar panels will that affect the operation of lights.


----------



## pomme1

Andy,

I had some of that unsightly veneer damage, caused in exactly the same way.

I camouflaged mine by carefully trimming any raised edges and then using colored pencils applied with varying degrees of pressure to mimic the grain pattern. Unless you shine a light right across it, it's virtually invisible.

Roger


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

The DRLs are part Of the base Vehicle so Nothing to do with the solar panel


----------



## Techno100

It's easy just with the provided instructions. How would solar panels affect them? They only work off the ignition and dim slightly when dipped beams are turned on. Hardest part is getting under the van and removing the left and right engine guards for access to the back of the lights. You also need to remove the nearside headlight to pick up a connection there too.


----------



## Techno100

A piece of the old wheel arch covers made into the side, just need to magic a top up now 8)


----------



## JockandRita

I'm sitting here looking at the frames in the last photo Andy, and wondering if there are two big holes in the back of Jaqs cupboards now! :lol: 

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## djp30

Techno100 said:


> A piece of the old wheel arch covers made into the side, just need to magic a top up now 8)


Is this Deja Vu? :lol: :lol: :lol:

Jay


----------



## Techno100

I designed that cupboard/sideboard too :thumbup: All the shop ones were too deep front to back. Cost £300 made to drawing and stained to match the table


----------



## Techno100

All fitted and working just need something suitable to cap it off in good time.








































































This is a reflection of the seating position now :lol: So you can imagine how much more of a pain that corner was before the move. I can actually lean right back to the wall now.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Maybe something contrasting if you don't have anything matching. I have some of the formica 12mm worktop left if you need it, see my link for a picture.


----------



## Techno100




----------



## JockandRita

Techno100 said:


>


Andy,

That wee conversion (like every other you do :roll: ) looks the "dog's bo##ocks. :wink:

Nice one. :thumbright:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Crackin job Grommet.


----------



## Techno100

Wee conversion Jock :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Fame at last

Scroll down to 'most active topics'


----------



## Techno100

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Fame at last
> 
> Scroll down to 'most active topics'


Imagine if I hadn't been holding back too :lol:


----------



## Techno100

The damaged veneer cunningly disguised. Royal comfort.








The bad old days








Loads of room









Going back to the MRC project now.[/img]


----------



## JockandRita

Techno100 said:


> Going back to the MRC project now.[/img]


MRC project Andy?

Jock.


----------



## Techno100

Truma boiler control by bluetooth and SMS. Don't get exited tho as it only works on 6002 gas only boilers


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Techno100 said:


> Truma boiler control by bluetooth and SMS. Don't get exited tho as it only works on 6002 gas only boilers


Yup a worthwhile upgrade, as it's such a long walk to the stat


----------



## Techno100

It is from Leeds Kev
I can turn the heating on from home :wink:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Techno100 said:


> It is from Leeds Kev
> I can turn the heating on from home :wink:


Oh yes!! I like that idea, you can turn it off when you forget too


----------



## JockandRita

Techno100 said:


> Truma boiler control by bluetooth and SMS. Don't get exited tho as it only works on 6002 gas only boilers


Ooh, I've got one of those. :wink: Have we got a link to the subject please Andy? 

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Techno100

On Fun Jock 
I'll bump it for you.
I thought you'd ordered a 6002EH from Magnums?


----------



## Techno100

So you 7090 owners, what do you do with that dead space below the mattress?









Screaming out for custom rattle free bottle storage !









EXCUSE the carpet! van is awaiting fully fitted after floor mods


----------



## WildThingsKev

Techno100 said:


> So you 7090 owners, what do you do with that dead space below the mattress?


Dog and his bed one side, ski boots the other.


----------



## Techno100

Today I finally got around to resealing the overcab joint. I hope once it's set that it will clean up nicely. Not the easiest of jobs but standing on the front tyres worked successfully. Pictures tomorrow unless it's crap :lol:


----------



## Techno100

*Overcab re seal*

This is how it was a year ago and it only got worse so time to bite the bullet and sort it.
I kept putting it off because it is so difficult to access and damn awkward








First I cleaned everything with resin polish and pulled out all the loose sealant before cleaning the area to be applied with Sika 205 cleaner Aktivator
Then I applied a generous bead of Sika 221 and removed the excess with a spare nozzle that I'd cut to a profile with point each side. The points left two grooves in the sealant which would make it easier to remove any sealer outside of the points once set.

Here cleaning up next day









The existing sealant that was still sound I left in place and just feathered the new stuff into it

















Overall not perfection but I'm pleased with my efforts


----------



## JockandRita

Techno100 said:


> Overall not perfection but I'm pleased with my efforts


Well Andy, it certainly looks better than it did, and it's a better looking job, than has been seen done by so called experts. :wink:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Techno100

Thanks Jock
Yes that was my fear that I'd do a job like you see on many forecourt or show used stock. Anyway I'm pleased with it and that I can forget it for a few years


----------



## aldra

Techno my love

You are beginning to **** me off :lol: 

Waiting for a job to go very wrong

And my van is still waiting for your attention  

You can strip it to basics even though it's only 2 yrs old :lol: :lol: 

I fancy an on board jacuzzi

Aldra


----------



## Techno100

Go wrong? yes I found a stone chip on the windscreen while I was doing that     need Autocrapglass peeps soon!


----------



## pomme1

Andy,

Don't wish to worry you, but it took Autoglass five abortive visits to replace my screen! They did a good job in the end, but it was a very frustrating process, including damaged replacements and an assumption (on their part) that the little gazebo thing they have on their vans would cover a 3m high motorhome.

Roger


----------



## Techno100

I'm not wanting a new screen
Been there done that at one of their depots.
Fitting I'd say is sub standard so if it cracks and I do need another screen I'll know what to look for and make sure the half unskilled gits do it right next time :twisted:


----------



## rayc

pomme1 said:


> Andy,
> 
> Don't wish to worry you, but it took Autoglass five abortive visits to replace my screen! They did a good job in the end, but it was a very frustrating process, including damaged replacements and an assumption (on their part) that the little gazebo thing they have on their vans would cover a 3m high motorhome.
> 
> Roger


Autoglass did mine in one visit more by luck than judgement. The first guy arrived in his van and proceeded to remove the screen whilst his mate went to the local depot to get the replacement. When he arrived with it there were deep scratches on it and he had to go and get a replacement for that. Luckily the depot is only about 4 miles away but he told me it was the last one they had when he returned with it. Make sure they fit new scuttle fixings as the original ones broke during removal due to being brittle. I have seen some where you could get your hand up between the scuttle and the bulkhead after windscreen replacement. I also removed my internal blind myself prior to them coming and replaced it after they left.


----------



## Techno100

Yes I took my blind out too, better safe from the muppets.


----------



## Techno100

Techno100 said:


> So you 7090 owners, what do you do with that dead space below the mattress?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screaming out for custom rattle free bottle storage !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EXCUSE the carpet! van is awaiting fully fitted after floor mods


8) ready to screw to the floor below the matress


----------



## aldra

You drukard

Right that's me out

Unless you have a plentiful supply of dry white wine

In which case  :wink: :lol: 

Imyours


----------



## Techno100

Rarely touch white YUK always red 8) 

I/we've decided to take out the not so fantastic really fantastic fan :lol: 
Barely gets used and we'd rather let sky light in! So another 400x400 mini Heki just ordered :thumbup:

£97.84 delivered

Anyone interested in a really fantastic fan? :roll:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I have mine to refit, but I've had it out so long I can't find the damned screws.


----------



## Techno100

I'm replacing the mains inlet too as despite my hardest polishing effort the old one won't ever go back to white

New style flap :thumbup: under £12 delivered 

















YUK


----------



## mistycat

*Re: Overcab re seal*

Then I applied a generous bead of Sika 221 and removed the excess with a spare nozzle that I'd cut to a profile with point each side. The points left two grooves in the sealant which would make it easier to remove any sealer outside of the points once set.

Andy,
just cant picture how the spare nozzle would look, any chance of a piccy, go on you know you want to 
thanks in advance Misty


----------



## Techno100

*Re: Overcab re seal*



mistycat said:


> Then I applied a generous bead of Sika 221 and removed the excess with a spare nozzle that I'd cut to a profile with point each side. The points left two grooves in the sealant which would make it easier to remove any sealer outside of the points once set.
> 
> Andy,
> just cant picture how the spare nozzle would look, any chance of a piccy, go on you know you want to
> thanks in advance Misty


----------



## aldra

No it's just too much

Stop encouraging him

He is suffering from an illness

Perfection :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## mistycat

Just how I thought it would look like :lol: :lol: 
Thanks for the quick reply,
No just need you to come and do it
Misty


----------



## Techno100

A couple of weeks ago I finally fitted the Omnistor electric motor kit only to find it was DOA. I should have mains tested it before installing but you just don't expect something from a top brand manufacturer to be tits up out of the box.
Anyway I had to uninstall it and inform the seller and yesterday I was informed that Thule are supplying me another free of charge.
Company reports of all concerned to follow.

BTW I'm at Wharfedale CC today and CC wifi is working fine.
The site has been refurbished nicely too.
This is our fourth outing since upgrading front suspension and not had the ramps out yet so money was well spent.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Ha. Beat ya. We're at Moffat mills on wifi


----------



## aldra

Has something not worked

Yippee I'm feeling better

Aldr


----------



## Techno100

I can leave that at Thule's door :wink:


----------



## cabby

Does this mean that you have finally come to the end of this saga, what ever will you do with yourself now. :wink: 

cabby

how about coming up with an inexpensive levelling system that can be fitted to virtually any coachbuilt under 3.5t.


----------



## Techno100

ramps


----------



## cabby

:lol: :lol: :lol: :roll: :roll: well a little more expensive than that 

cabby


----------



## Techno100

*The end of Grey waste woes*

I bought this 3 metre length of 40mm ID smooth bore flexible pipe. It is a quality product and fits the Rapido outlet pipe perfectly.
Bought at Brownhills shop Newark about £12
No more complaints from me about CC site facilities :lol:

HANDY for serviced or super pitches like Parc Verger etc


----------



## Techno100

Techno100 said:


> A couple of weeks ago I finally fitted the Omnistor electric motor kit only to find it was DOA. I should have mains tested it before installing but you just don't expect something from a top brand manufacturer to be tits up out of the box.
> Anyway I had to uninstall it and inform the seller and yesterday I was informed that Thule are supplying me another free of charge.
> Company reports of all concerned to follow.
> 
> BTW I'm at Wharfedale CC today and CC wifi is working fine.
> The site has been refurbished nicely too.
> This is our fourth outing since upgrading front suspension and not had the ramps out yet so money was well spent.


I noticed later that the van behind mine on RAMPS :lol: is also a 16" wheeler on it's knees like mine was


----------



## Techno100

I'm informed that the replacement awning motor kit arrived today and the mini heki plus came last Thursday and I just bought the most recent model of cab side window blinds to replace the old fan type
So I have a busy weekend of pleasure :lol: 
Bought the blinds for £278 delivered from a new online shop I found with best price

http://www.build-a-camper.co.uk/vie...t-IV-Cab-Window-Blind-Set---Fiat-Ducato-06-on


----------



## JockandRita

Techno100 said:


> I just bought the most recent model of cab side window blinds to replace the old fan type


When you say "fan type" Andy, do you mean concertina type? 
The link you have put up, shows a concertina type blind. :?

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Techno100

Yes they are both pleated but the fan type pivots from a fixed point like a Fan. The fan type has been superseded twice. Yes the new style pleat concertinas


----------



## Techno100

*Omnistor electric motor kit*

My replacement awning electric kit has arrived and I've tested it this time :thumbup:
I bought from campingequipmentshop and they "Kira" have been first class in resolving this for me.
I appreciate it is not their fault if components fail and it is nice that they will honour their duty to a buyer.
Thule I believe had no issue with supplying a replacement without delay.
I have fitted the original and had to uninstall and now reinstall the replacement so costly in my time but these things happen unfortunately.
Kira is arranging collection of the faulty unit so no expense incurred in any way other than my time :thumbup:
There is a two year warranty from Thule so that gives some confidence.

http://campingequipmentshop.co.uk/


----------



## Techno100

Going back a step, this is the fan type side cab blind Jock








I will be selling these when the new ones arrive

Took out the really fantastic fan NOT and now can see the sky from bed 
8)

Refreshing


----------



## Techno100

I also fitted the awning electric kit today but realised that I'd left the remote control at home :lol: 
Thule provide a 12 volt coil relay to isolated the mains from the motor when the engine is running. This is easy to facilitate on this Rapido as the supply for a sat dish with ignition signal is already in the rear wardrobe.
I am however not fitting this as my motor will be inverter fed only and my inverter is switched off religously when not in use.
I did bring the Omnistor winding handle home though 8)


----------



## JockandRita

Andy, when we replaced our old brittle Hymer roof vents with 2 x new Omnivent ones, we were offered the 12v fan option. I'm glad we declined it, as there is so much more light without the fan. :thumbright: 

I'd be interested to see an image of the new blinds, once installed. :wink: 

BTW, that EHU cover we both installed, is so much more user friendly than the old one, isn't it? Time will tell though. :wink: 

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Techno100

Yes light was the issue Jock the fan itself is only a 300mm circle and covered with a flyscreen, the lid too is not transparent. It was like being in a cave! It has transformed the van. The Fantastic fan will be advertised for sale complete with new pop n lock fly screen and alternative smoked lid.
Yes the mains inlet is far superior and cheap.

Pictures of the new blinds will of course follow you know I like pictures :lol:


----------



## Techno100

*Thule Omnistor electric motor kit*

Today I put the supply in from the inverter to a suitable position using a 16 amp rated 3 metre euro lead off ebay and fitted a twin socket to it fixed to the garage wall with large velcro coins.
I used two types of mini trunking to overcome the step in the centre roof panel.
































I've ended up fitting the engine controlled relay afterall as the flex is not long enough so rather the relay than a joint doing nothing


----------



## Techno100

Took out the stupid piece of wood from above the garage door that hides the big bunch of cables and will replace with this open sided trunking. Much more servicable 









It was also trapping moisture from condensation








New blinds arrived, fitting tomorrow


----------



## Techno100

Well there's the crappy piece of wood replaced








The awning supply via the safety control relay behind the panel in the wardrobe above









And now the new blinds fitted








The old blind in the stowed position actually slightly impeded the wide angle mirror view when driving. No problem now


----------



## WildThingsKev

What is the purpose of the circular vent above the sockets leading into the wardrobe?

Kev


----------



## Techno100

It was my experiment to try reduce condensation in the wardrobe by allowing heat to rise from the garage. Conclusion is no difference


----------



## WildThingsKev

I now turn off the garage heating vent when skiing to reduce (frozen) condensation in there. I just have a bit to scrape out with a credit card around the doors every few days.

We only get a very small amount of condensation in the wardrobes, the first place to show is at the front above the cab shelf. I think we've just got used to ventilating quite a bit in the snow, what's another litre of gas when you are using up to 5 litres a day?!

I'll check the wooden box around the garage cables though.

Kev


----------



## Techno100

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/200825306...eName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## Techno100

http://techno.smugmug.com/Other/Robbie-Rapido/27714510_fxcJrV#!i=3139394129&k=qndVSwC

Sorry I've tried repeatedly to post video and it must be a current bug as it will not work

copy and paste the above and play the video on the right


----------



## Techno100

*Heavy Alko chassis and Rapido fog lights*

Some of you may remember that I had 4 fog lights? :lol: BUT only one working.
Apparently with the heavy Alko chassis they deam the fog lights in the rear clusters to be too high so Rapido take the lamps out and move the fittings up one and put the reverse lights in the bottom in their place. They then fit another fog light lower down in the rear skirt. Unfortunately when Carol bought the van Rapido had fitted the new fog light to the left (French offside) instead of to the right or centre for the UK.
So first MOT comes up and it fails thus has to have a centrally fitted light and the extra Rapido one disabled. By now the back of the van looks a [email protected] :lol: 
I reinstated the cluster fogs and removed the other two and fitted a blank with appropriate signage to disguise the first balls up









The central fog went in the bin too.
Just passed the MOT today 8)


----------



## Techno100

I can recommend. Mytholmroyd


----------



## rayc

*Re: Heavy Alko chassis and Rapido fog lights*



> Techno100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I reinstated the cluster fogs and removed the other two
> 
> 
> 
> Andy, Can you confirm that all you needed to do was put the bulbs back in the rear light clusters and disconnected the extra lamp? Being RHD my single one is on the correct for UK side but I would be tempted to reinstate the cluster ones. The main reason being that when I have to bikes on the tow ball mounted rack the single lamp is obscured. Ray
Click to expand...


----------



## Techno100

The offside one will be ok but they will have cut the wires to the nearside long enough to redirect to the valance one.
They also removed the plug off the back of the cluster one but the plug off the valance one will fit it. So just a bit of rerouting and through crimping :thumbup: Swaping the fogs to the lower position is no problem.
I think regulations say 1 metre maximum, I measured mine as 1 metre to the top but it may be due in part to me having raised the front suspension. Either way they never measured anything as they just assume it is normal


----------



## Techno100

I used a trimmed (top edge) Status aerial blank plate with SS screws to cover the hole.


----------



## rayc

> I think regulations say 1 metre maximum, I measured mine as 1 metre to the top but it may be due in part to me having raised the front suspension. Either way they never measured anything as they just assume it is normal


What regulations are these and what is different about the regulations for the ones not on the heavy chassis?


----------



## Techno100

The body of the heavy chassis on 16" wheels rides too high to keep under 1 metre so they disable them.
15 " wheel 3500kg vans are ok so don't have the modification.

I think I bought lamps from Halfords as I cannot find them on ebay.

http://www.legislation.gov.uk/uksi/1989/1796/schedule/11/made


----------



## Techno100

A design balls up by Rapido when all is said and done


----------



## Techno100

*Thetford toilet flush remedy*

Does your flush spill over the back? mine did after setting the pump to the optimum for the other outlets especially the shower.
This is my solution, some plastic profile from B&Q








Some push pin rivets








Job done! works a treat









Since upgraded to white 5.5mm rivets


----------



## Techno100

*LED cab lighting mod*

Just to keep Aldra on her toes! plenty of imagination still in play :wink:

I paid £6.99 for 5 metres of this (now £6.59) I only used 2 metres but might do both sides of the curtain track yet.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/390726568...eName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

We never use the cab curtain but still could if needed. This lighting strip is only 8mm in width so fits in the curtain track easily.

























Connected through one of these Chinese dimmer modules with RF remote.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271089629091?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Night shot later!


----------



## Techno100

*Jealous groans from Robbie today*

Attention lavished on a fellow forum member and friend today who also has a 7 series Rapido


----------



## gailsunnymeed

Thankyou Andy 
What a fabulous job and also for the invaluable advice
Gail & Karen


----------



## Techno100

*Waste Bin*

High time I had a bin!

























Inspired by Gail & Karen


----------



## mistycat

*Re: Jealous groans from Robbie today*



Techno100 said:


> Attention lavished on a fellow forum member and friend today who also has a 7 series Rapido


Hey Andy,
are they 100watt panels?,
i am going to fit mine next week and was wondering how many brackets were needed 2x 100 watt panel,
i have got 50x50 ally was going to cut to 200mm lengths one in each corner and a 100mm in the middle is that over kill and only need the corners like shown,
thanks Misty


----------



## Techno100

They are 2x80 watt 1100mm long 
Size of the alloy angle depends on the panel frame thickness.

My own panels are 100 watts and only supported at the ends. I inherited these brackets otherwise I would have used my own.


----------



## mistycat

Andy,
so you are saying one 200mm in each corner should do?
Thanks Misty


----------



## Techno100

Mine are 165mm

Here's an OLD guide I did.
I do things differently now as you can see but use what is good for you
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-136822-.html


----------



## mistycat

Thanks Andy,
seen the guide, was just wondering if i was going overboard with the center ones, think i will give them a miss and do 200mm each end
Misty


----------



## Techno100

2 1/2" for 35mm frames 2" for 30mm frames 165 long


----------



## mistycat

phew 
just checked they are 30mm frames, lucky as i have aready bought the ally 2x2 1/8,
got it from these guys if any one is intrested seem a good deal to me i got 2 length as i have two panels to put up, you only pay postage once

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/291079532...eName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

once again thanks for the help Misty,


----------



## cabby

Like the bin idea, especially as the door is the same as mine, not seen one like it, where did you source it from. Can I also ask about the leisure door fly screen. Have you put photos of that up as well yet.

cabby


----------



## Techno100

IKEA Phil
http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/80182237/

Not sure what more I can tell you about the fly screen?
I sent you pictures and dimensions last year


----------



## Techno100

*Grey waste pipe storage*

Remember this a few pages back?









It wasn't a pain to carry really but still I thought it can be right out of the way.
So I bought some square rain water fall pipe and glued on some plastic strips so I could fix to the garage roof.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

There's clever isn't it.


----------



## Techno100

Finally away for more than a few days tomorrow 8) 
4 days at Chester camperfest/food & drink festival. 3 days at Rutland CC and 4 days at Peterborough show      Then only 3 weeks to wait for France


----------



## mistycat

*Re: Grey waste pipe storage*



Techno100 said:


> Remember this a few pages back?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't a pain to carry really but still I thought it can be right out of the way.
> So I bought some square rain water fall pipe and glued on some plastic strips so I could fix to the garage roof.


that garage is getting smaller everyday, :lol: :lol: 
Misty


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

I have just spent the whole evening reading this thread from beginning to end....................

Hats off to you Sir!!!!

Makes me want to get out and sort our poor waggon out.

Thanks for the inspiration - will be watching for further updates with eager anticipation....

Carl


----------



## Baron1

Phew, been reading the whole thread over the past 4 days......inspirational!!
This is what motorhoming is all about, I've yet to meet a motor homer who has not made any mods to his/her van (apart from Frankia owners of course) and that is half the fun of it, don't forget to do a bit of travelling as well though Andy :wink: 
Seriously, well done you're a true craftsman and should be proud of your achievements.
Might hunt you down at Peterborough for a quick tour of the van.
Mel.


----------



## chermic

Look out for Mick and I at Peterborough Show Andy, we will be going on Saturday. Would be nice to see you and Jacs again.


----------



## Techno100

Ditto Cheryl 
I'll be with the 140 fun vans this time 
Be nice to see you both too
I'm at Rutland water just now 
Peterborough Thursday to Sunday


----------



## Techno100

Carl_n_Flo said:


> I have just spent the whole evening reading this thread from beginning to end....................
> 
> Hats off to you Sir!!!!
> 
> Makes me want to get out and sort our poor waggon out.
> 
> Thanks for the inspiration - will be watching for further updates with eager anticipation....
> 
> Carl


I tried that once because I forgot what I've done already 
Many of my upgrades don't seem like upgrades anymore as they are taken for granted and nothing has failed or let me down or been regretted.
This van is perfect now without unreasonable compromises .
Maintaining and living away in Rob is an easy task but rest assured I always find more to do


----------



## dalspa

Will just miss you Andy - we are at Rutland Water (our favourite local place) this Friday and Saturday nights. Doing the Rutland CiCLE ride on Sat (100, 77, 59 and 21 mile rides) - entered the 59 event to encourage my daughter as she hasn't done anything like this before. There is a race for pros on Sunday. Did the Norwich 100 about 8 years ago but had 10miles extra to do at beginning and end biking from/to the campsite that we were on! Windy and cold rain - a tough ride. See you were/are a keen biker.

DavidL


----------



## Techno100

Nice one David
At the moment I'd struggle to do 25 whilst in the past I've completed 12 hrs non stop twice and 100 or more regular with ease


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Bloody cyclists :roll:


----------



## dalspa

Agree, sometimes Kev - like when my daughter tried to ride parallel to the rail tracks at St. Valery sur Somme and went sprawling on the gravel, and when I fell off at Rutland Water  

DavidL


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I don't have a single problem with cyclists, well not the sensible ones, I was just taking the Mick, and it's not a thread about cycling so lets not make it one, and ruin it for others  

Back to topic.


----------



## Techno100

I had many visitors at the Peterborough show and all knew as much about Robbie as myself almost :lol: 
I've bought the new model nature pure water filtration device and will be replacing the old one soon.
It is a much better design and easier to service/winterize etc.
Show price was good
http://www.purewateronline.co.uk/420430-Nature-Pure-Quick-Change-Basic.html

Also bought a number of these at Chester camperfest
I fixed mine with double sided automotive tape.

http://www.lindensweden.com/html/clever_hook.html


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

I like that hook Andy - who was selling them?
Do you have a link? (other than the one you have already posted - unfortunately, they cannot be bought through that site).
Cheers
Carl


----------



## Techno100

Carl_n_Flo said:


> I like that hook Andy - who was selling them?
> Do you have a link? (other than the one you have already posted - unfortunately, they cannot be bought through that site).
> Cheers
> Carl


http://www.thecleverhook.co.uk/

Jacs got him down to £4.50 each


----------



## Techno100

*Nature pure QC water filter (basic) fit*

I decided to upgrade my nature pure water filter to the latest QC (quick change) model.

Fitting is so simple, just cut the cold feed to the bathroom mixer and fit the threaded connectors








The wall of my toilet is hollow board so I mounted the QC head unit onto a solid piece of board to then fix to the wall below the sink.
























The water through flow is much faster than the old model








The new model is so much easier to winterize or just change the filter.
When unscrewing the cartridge a valve shuts off the water. You then fit the black plastic plank plug in place of the filter to allow water to flow through the cold pipe without the filter so you can now flush or drain any water.


----------



## cabby

Enjoy reading your posts and looking at your updates, but am a little bewildered as to why you installed the water filter to the bathroom pipes as apposed to the pipes at the kitchen to give one filtered water there. 
mind you it is Monday so I could be missing the obvious.

cabby


----------



## Techno100

Most water at the kitchen sink goes down the plug hole.
We clean our teeth wash our hands and fill the kettle or water jug at the toilet washbasin.
These filters are good for 3000 litres or better depending on the quality of the water being filtered.
The other consideration is space and the toilet washbasin unit has plenty


----------



## Techno100

*Omnistor awning leg wall brackets*

Unlike the Fiamma variety the Omnistor brackets come with NOTHING in the way of fixings.
Improvisation seems to be the order of the day.
I decided to use large flange button headed 6mm stainless steel set screws.
I chose a mounting position for each and drilled through the van sides 5mm holes.
My rear mount already has steel on the inside as part of the construction so I tapped this 6mm
I then opened the holes in the brackets out to 6mm. Cleaned all surfaces and applied any old Sikaflex leftovers.








Not just tapped but nylock nuts too 








At the front having had to remove the batteries and trays I used a pre made bracket from B&Q as suitable steel


----------



## gaspode

Hi Andy

If you haven't already done so, you need to fit some spacer tubes over the screws to stop the outer skin cracking and the foam insulation from crushing under load. Those mountings transfer a lot of force to the van sides when the wind blows and can cause a lot of damage.


----------



## Techno100

Yes someone keeps saying that about my bike rack fixings :lol: still fine.
Cracking is usually caused by overtightening.

It is incredibly hard to compress this stuff, I've tried.


----------



## JockandRita

Andy,

Whoever fitted our Omnistor awning (for previous owners) fitted the left hand bracket on the garage door, instead of just to the left of it, as you have done. Muppets. :roll: 

Good work as usual. :thumbright: 

BTW, Rita was right about the flow from our taps, as it slowed right down on Saturday morning. I changed the wires over at the pump connection near the tank, and hey presto, full pressure resumed.  

I know what you are thinking, and you're right, that doesn't equate with the wiring colouring, but there we go, eh? I told you she'd most probably be right. They always are. :lol: 

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## dalspa

Jock,
I HAD to fit the rear bracket to the garage door due to the strut being in line with the centre - to move the bracket to miss the door would have put it at such an angle I wouldn't have been able to open the door anyway. When I want to open the garage door I just release the foot from the bracket and stand it down on the ground. I use the brackets more than standing the legs onto the ground - especially if I'm just putting the awning out for a short time, say, to BBQ under. I never leave the awning out overnight - had a close shave many years ago when a storm got up in the night. I fitted the aluminium brackets as the colour matched the van.

DavidL
(an old Muppet fan :lol


----------



## Techno100

Hi Jock
I think the wires must have been crossed before I did anything and then I've uncrossed them causing the problem.
Obviously even though hymer adopt opposite colours for pos & neg the pump manufacturer doesn't 
Glad it's sorted mate

Btw there is enough leeway in the awning legs to go a good 6" off centre with the wall brackets


----------



## JockandRita

> dalspa said..........I never leave the awning out overnight - had a close shave many years ago when a storm got up in the night. I fitted the aluminium brackets as the colour matched the van.
> 
> DavidL
> (an old Muppet fan :lol


Hi David,

I actually "had the shave" in Germany last year.  This required an appointment at Omnistor/Thule on the way back to Calais, and a major refurbirshment of our awning. It could have been worse, ie, a complete new unit at €1500 (ish), but that would have involved our insurers.



> Techno100 said.............I think the wires must have been crossed before I did anything and then I've uncrossed them causing the problem.


Oh absolutely Andy, and it wasn't until I did cross them over, that I was reminded by the "always right Rita", "didn't you have to do that when you last renewed the pump?" She has the memory of an elephant. :wink: 
Re the leeway with the awning legs, that might be possible now that I have the newer awning legs, with the flexible joints.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Baron1

Hi Andy,
Didn't manage P/boro as my wife wasn't too well.

I liked your wardrobe light and bought one for a downlight above the 'fridge worktop in the Hymer, fitted it yesterday and it looks great and worked perfectly once I had reversed the polarity!!! Why do Hymers wire everything up *rse upwards? Is it just Hymer or is it Germany in general?

Mel.


----------



## JockandRita

Baron1 said:


> Why do Hymers wire everything up *rse upwards? Is it just Hymer or is it Germany in general?
> 
> Mel.


Hi Mel,

Dave Newell (LVS Telford) told me that Hymer, Euromobile, and Burstner, amongst others are the same. On our Hymer, even behind the Fiat switch cluster for fog lights and heated mirrors, etc, it's all blue and brown wiring. 

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## gaspode

Techno100 said:


> Cracking is usually caused by overtightening.


That's quite true and it's the first reason for fitting spacers - they prevent overtightening.
ISTR that the older Fiamma ones used to have a crude sort of spacer built into the bracket?
I'm sure you'll be very unlikely to have any problems but I like the belt and braces approach. 8)

I spoke to Paul at Rapido Wokingham before I fitted mine and he said they always fit spacer tubes to avoid future problems - so I followed that advice. Seems he's had to repair several vans in the past where awning brackets have damaged the side panels in windy conditions.


----------



## Techno100

The foot of my awning leg sits against the heads of two bolts that are tapped so they cannot move. If it was bolted then perhaps


----------



## Baron1

Thanks for the tip on the LEDs Andy, really neat little lights.

Rgds Mel.


----------



## Techno100

I'm now in the process of replacing my rear view cameras again. They corroded badly in not long over a year.
Having fitted the bike rack later the dual camera is not suitable anyway if the bikes are loaded. I've managed to unSikaflex the bracket 8O and now I'm awaiting the new high level single unit (tomorrow). Still not decided on the low level one yet.


----------



## Techno100

*X250 air filter housing fix*

This is a standard lid fastening screw, on the right new on the left corroded and rounded out from the wrong type of screwdriver being used at some time.
The correct tool is a long reach PZ2 screwdriver NOT any shape or form of Philips!








However the main problem is the fact that the screws used are completely inappropriate (not fit for purpose)
My own filter housing lid had one fixing snapped off completely out of frustration or complete inability to remove the fourth screw (dealer servicing).
I found a seller offering a complete new housing with filter at £64.99 and took that option as the cheapest fix I could find.
My remedy for the standard screws was to replace them with self drilling roofing screws with M8 heads.
















I decided to not replace my existing lower filter housing as it means replacing the securing bands on the in and out hoses and nothing wrong with it either.
So I screwed each screw in by hand first in situ to cut the threads








Should be no future problems


----------



## Techno100

Another job in the pipe is that "windscreen scuttle" I am going to sort it once Autoglass successfully repair a chip in the glass.
I will be using RayC's method with the P profile seal. Thanks again Ray


----------



## Techno100

mistycat said:


> phew
> just checked they are 30mm frames, lucky as i have aready bought the ally 2x2 1/8,
> got it from these guys if any one is intrested seem a good deal to me i got 2 length as i have two panels to put up, you only pay postage once
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/291079532...eName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> once again thanks for the help Misty,


I get mine pre cut and delivered next day from Forward metals
£2 each all inclusive

I just have to debur and drill.









Email David Kenyon [email protected]


----------



## Techno100

Likes & thanks (the only sign of any body out there) seem to be drying up so maybe time to call it a day. Lots still being posted on the bright side.


----------



## urbanracer

keep on Running top posts, all ideas and tips needed !


----------



## hogan

Please keep em coming.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

Techno100 said:


> Likes & thanks (the only sign of any body out there) seem to be drying up so maybe time to call it a day. Lots still being posted on the bright side.


DONT YOU DARE!!!! :twisted:


----------



## hogan

Carl_n_Flo said:


> Techno100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Likes & thanks (the only sign of any body out there) seem to be drying up so maybe time to call it a day. Lots still being posted on the bright side.
> 
> 
> 
> DONT YOU DARE!!!! :twisted:
Click to expand...

As above post DONT YOU DARE!!!!
Or I will turn all my resources to getting you banned from the bright side


----------



## mistycat

No Dont do it,
coz of plonkers like me,
who always forgets to press the thank button,
i will still need lots of your valuable experence in the near future,
grovel grovel
Misty


----------



## Techno100

Misty don't take it personally :wink:

Sometimes I just feel this forum is all take and no give and I'm certainly not paying any more money to outdoorbits (how does that work when it's not his anymore?)

Much of this is escapism


> Motorhome Facts - Terms of Service
> 1. Acceptance of Terms of Use and Amendments
> Each time you use or cause access to this web site, you agree to be bound by these Terms of Use, and as amended from time to time with or without notice to you. In addition, if you are using a particular service on or through this web site, you will be subject to any rules or guidelines applicable to those services and they shall be incorporated by reference into these Terms of Use. Please see our Privacy Statement, which is incorporated into these Terms of Use by reference.
> 
> 2. Our Service
> Our web site and services provided to you on and through our web site on an AS IS basis.You agree that the owners of this web site exclusively reserve the right and may, at any time and without notice and any liability to you, modify or discontinue this web site and its services or delete the data you provide, whether temporarily or permanently. We shall have no responsibilty or liability for the timeliness, deletion, failure to store, inaccuracy, or improper delivery of any data or information.
> 
> 3. Your Responsibilities and Registration Obligations
> In order to use this web site, you must register on our site, agree to provide truthful information when requested, and be at least the age of thirteen (13) or older. When registering, you explicitly agree to our Terms of Use and as may be modified by us from time to time and available here.
> 
> 4. Privacy Policy
> Registration data and other personally identifiable information that we may collect is subject to the terms of our Privacy Statement.
> 
> 5. Registration and Password
> You are responsible to maintain the confidentiality of your password and shall be responsible for all uses via your registration and/or login, whether authorized or unauthorized by you. You agree to immediately notify us of any unauthorized use or your registration, user account or password.
> 
> 6. Your Conduct
> You agree that all information or data of any kind, whether text, software, code, music or sound, photographs or graphics, video or other materials (Content), publicly or privately provided, shall be the sole responsibility of the person providing the Content or the person whose user account is used. You agree that our web site may expose you to Content that may be objectionable or offensive. We shall not be responsible to you in any way for the Content that appears on this web site nor for any error or omission.
> 
> You explicitly agree, in using this web site or any service provided, that you shall not:
> 
> (a) Provide any Content or perform any conduct that may be unlawful, illegal, threatening, harmful, abusive, harassing, stalking, tortious, defamatory, libelous, vulgar, obscene, offensive, objectionable, pornographic, designed to or does interfere or interrupt this web site or any service provided, infected with a virus or other destructive or deleterious programming routine, give rise to civil or criminal liability, or which may violate an applicable local, national or international law;
> (b) Impersonate or misrepresent your association with any person or entity, or forge or otherwise seek to conceal or misrepresent the origin of any Content provided by you;
> (c) Collect or harvest any data about other users;
> (d) Provide or use this web site and any Content or service in any commercial manner or in any manner that would involve junk mail, spam, chain letters, pyramid schemes, or any other form of unauthorized advertising without our prior written consent;
> (e) Provide any Content that may give rise to our civil or criminal liability or which may consititue or be considered a violation of any local, national or international law, including but not limited to laws relating to copyright, trademark, patent, or trade secrets.
> 
> 7. Submission of Content on this Web Site
> By providing any Content to our web site:
> (a) you agree to grant to us a worldwide, royalty-free, perpetual, non-exclusive right and license (including any moral rights or other necessary rights) to use, display, reproduce, modify, adapt, publish, distribute, perform, promote, archive, translate, and to create derivative works and compilations, in whole or in part. Such license will apply with respect to any form, media, technology known or later developed;
> (b) you warrant and represent that you have all legal, moral, and other rights that may be necessary to grant us with the license set forth in this Section 7;
> (c) you acknowledge and agree that we shall have the right (but not obligation), in our sole discretion, to refuse to publish or to remove or block access to any Content you provide at any time and for any reason, with or without notice.
> 
> 8. Third Party Services
> Goods and services of third parties may be advertised and/or made available on or through this web site. Representations made regarding products and services provided by third parties are governed by the policies and representations made by these third parties. We shall not be liable for or responsible in any manner for any of your dealings or interaction with third parties.
> 
> 9. Indemnification
> You agree to indemnify and hold us harmless, our subsidiaries, affiliates, related parties, officers, directors, employees, agents, independent contractors, advertisers, partners, and co-branders from any claim or demand, including reasonable attorney's fees, that may be made by any third party, that is due to or arising out of your conduct or connection with this web site or service, your provision of Content, your violation of this Terms of Use or any other violation of the rights of another person or party.
> 
> 10. DISCLAIMER OF WARRANTIES
> YOU UNDERSTAND AND AGREE THAT YOUR USE OF THIS WEB SITE AND ANY SERVICES OR CONTENT PROVIDED (THE SERVICE) IS MADE AVAILABLE AND PROVIDED TO YOU AT YOUR OWN RISK. IT IS PROVIDED TO YOU AS IS AND WE EXPRESSLY DISCLAIM ALL WARRANTIES OF ANY KIND, IMPLIED OR EXPRESS, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY, FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE, AND NON-INFRINGEMENT.
> 
> WE MAKE NO WARRANTY, IMPLIED OR EXPRESS, THAT ANY PART OF THE SERVICE WILL BE UNINTERRUPTED, ERROR-FREE, VIRUS-FREE, TIMELY, SECURE, ACCURATE, RELIABLE, OF ANY QUALITY, NOR THAT ANY CONTENT IS SAFE IN ANY MANNER FOR DOWNLOAD. YOU UNDERSTAND AND AGREE THAT NEITHER US NOR ANY PARTICIPANT IN THE SERVICE PROVIDES PROFESSIONAL ADVICE OF ANY KIND AND THAT USE OF SUCH ADVICE OR ANY OTHER INFORMATION IS SOLELY AT YOUR OWN RISK AND WITHOUT OUR LIABILITY OF ANY KIND.
> 
> Some jurisdictions may not allow disclaimers of implied warranties and the above disclaimer may not apply to you only as it relates to implied warranties.
> 
> 11. LIMITATION OF LIABILITY
> YOU EXPRESSLY UNDERSTAND AND AGREE THAT WE SHALL NOT BE LIABLE FOR ANY DIRECT, INDIRECT, SPECIAL, INDICENTAL, CONSEQUENTIAL OR EXEMPLARY DAMAGES, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO, DAMAGES FOR LOSS OF PROFITS, GOODWILL, USE, DATA OR OTHER INTANGIBLE LOSS (EVEN IF WE HAVE BEEN ADVISED OF THE POSSIBILITY OF SUCH DAMAGES), RESULTING FROM OR ARISING OUT OF (I) THE USE OF OR THE INABILITY TO USE THE SERVICE, (II) THE COST TO OBTAIN SUBSTITUTE GOODS AND/OR SERVICES RESULTING FROM ANY TRANSACTION ENTERED INTO ON THROUGH THE SERVICE, (III) UNAUTHORIZED ACCESS TO OR ALTERATION OF YOUR DATA TRANSMISSIONS, (IV) STATEMENTS OR CONDUCT OF ANY THIRD PARTY ON THE SERVICE, OR (V) ANY OTHER MATTER RELATING TO THE SERVICE.
> 
> In some jurisdictions, it is not permitted to limit liability and therefore such limitations may not apply to you.
> 
> 12. Reservation of Rights
> We reserve all of our rights, including but not limited to any and all copyrights, trademarks, patents, trade secrets, and any other proprietary right that we may have in our web site, its content, and the goods and services that may be provided. The use of our rights and property requires our prior written consent. We are not providing you with any implied or express licenses or rights by making services available to you and you will have no rights to make any commercial uses of our web site or service without our prior written consent.
> 
> 13. Applicable Law
> You agree that this Terms of Use and any dispute arising out of your use of this web site or our products or services shall be governed by and construed in accordance with local laws where the headquarters of the owner of this web site is located, without regard to its conflict of law provisions. By registering or using this web site and service you consent and submit to the exclusive jurisdiction and venue of the county or city where the headquarters of the owner of this web site is located.
> 
> 14. Miscellaneous Information
> (i) In the event that this Terms of Use conflicts with any law under which any provision may be held invalid by a court with jurisdiction over the parties, such provision will be interpreted to reflect the original intentions of the parties in accordance with applicable law, and the remainder of this Terms of Use will remain valid and intact;
> (ii) The failure of either party to assert any right under this Terms of Use shall not be considered a waiver of any that party's right and that right will remain in full force and effect;
> (iii) You agree that without regard to any statue or contrary law that any claim or cause arising out of this web site or its services must be filed within one (1) year after such claim or cause arose or the claim shall be forever barred;
> (iv) We may assign our rights and obligations under this Terms of Use and we shall be relieved of any further obligation.
> 
> I have read and agree to abide by these Terms.
> Yes
> No


Hogan
The bright side really is bright ;-)


----------



## Techno100

*Crockery storage update*

Recap of first time around
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1405363.html#1405363

Additional alterations








More salvaged bits of wood from the bedroom floor mods


----------



## Techno100

Coming next...........solar fridge. tried and tested :thumbup:


----------



## Techno100

*Solar powered fridge mod*

If you have enough solar preferably 240watts upwards you can drive your fridge on sunny days without drawing from the battery capacity at all.
I chose to utilise a CBE CSB2 to control the on/off as this will turn on at 13.6 volts and stay on until the batteries drop to 12.5 volts.In this case the 12.5 volts will be when the batteries are under load which is no draw at all as switching off will immediately take them back beyond 12.6 which is fully charged.
Although my fridge is a later 8 series model with an S+ as well as a D+ signal input it does not help me as these only operate the inbuilt relay on the fridge and will not operate the fridge relay in the CBE distribution panel (this requires a D+ signal, i.e engine running)
One way around this would be to feed the fridge direct from the batteries and let the fridge control it.
My preference was to ignore the S+ & D+ at the fridge and instead trick the CBE panel into believing the engine is running.
This has been done by Martin "Funflair" and I have adopted the diode method from him but the on/off by my idea of the CSB2
So we first find the ignition signal at the distribution board and CUT it, fit a diode and splice and extra wire off that that will connect to the red wire of the CSB2
















Here is the wire (white with red plug) spliced and looped back out through the bottom of the board








Now 12 volts from the CSB2 will be sent to the D+ once 13.6 volts is sensed.
Here it is the one top right and it gets the voltage from my solar batteries via the 12 volt box beneath.
I have this week rearranged and improved the layout of my kit too.








With a poor sky the batteries hang on for some time at around 12.7 but heavy cloud will drop it to 12.5 and the fridge will auto change to gas.
With a clear sky my solars knock out enough for the 14 amps MAX of the fridge and spare for the 6 batteries across the van through other overflow relays








The evidence so far is that my fridge cools every bit as good on 12 volts as gas or mains.
The beauty is that I'm only running off my solar batteries that feed my inverter and not my habitation batteries although if it was the 12.5 volt cut off would prevent them being drained at all.

The only drawback is that once the D+ is tricked then anything esle that acts on the D+ signal will be affected.
Fortunately I don't have an electric step nor a satellite dish.
My electric awning should still work as when I switch the inverter on it should drop the voltage to 12.5 and disconnect D+

I have also fitted a switch on the side of the 12 volt socket box that will isolate the function when not required.


----------



## Christine600

Cool idea! :wink:

But does this mean you have the technical documentation for the fuse box and connections for this one:










Because the (amateur) fitter of my solar panel got frustrated that we could not find any documentation. It's a CBE DS 560 and yours look similar.


----------



## Techno100

Mine is a 520 but there's not much difference between any of them.
What do you want to know?

If solar? then the +ve needs to go on the SAME terminal used by the supply from the battery charger. The charge will then show on your overdoor panel


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

Many thanks for keeping this thread going Andy - it really IS proving an inspiration to me to get things done in our van!!

I am currently in the middle of re-vamping all the lighting within, changing eveerything to LED's (spots and flourescents - using reel LEDS for the flourescents) - but when I see your wiring photos, I am completely in awe!!!

But please do keep on posting - I, for one, really find it useful and enjoyable.

All the best,
Carl


----------



## Techno100

I found a dymo machine in my hall cupboard that I bought years ago.
So I put it to use before I forget anything else :lol:


----------



## Margaritaman

Hi Andy
Your labelling is very clear and helps us on lookers understand what all the wires,switches and fuses do. I notice you have a switch to switch fridge to solar,but you do not have a switch lasers to stun switch (apologies for my warped sense of humour).
On a serious note I take your point about Likes and Thanks on this forum. I tend to read this thread on the mobile version of this site and haven't discovered how to like and thank from there.

BTW I think we might have been pitched across the field from you at Rutland CC the night before the Peterborough Show in our Pilote Explorateur. Would have come over to say hello but it was getting late in the evening.
Likes and Thanks
Chris


----------



## Techno100

Amazing. did you go to Peterborough?
Did you see the other Pilote an Explorateur 730lgje at Rutland? that was John & Ange


----------



## Techno100

*Titillate those cabinets*

No matter what, stuff will suffer wear and this at floor level being probably from the tips of little feet I imagine :lol: but there is always a cheap answer.
This








Or this?









I think this but I'll let the boss decide before sticking

















The panel below the fridge was also getting tired from being on and off plus water damage.

Anodised aluminium strips drilled and countersunk for stainless screws


----------



## WildThingsKev

What have you got under the fridge then? I have a drawer down there.

Kev


----------



## Techno100

It's the engine coolant driven heater. See the grill


----------



## Christine600

Techno100 said:


> Mine is a 520 but there's not much difference between any of them.
> What do you want to know?


On mine the first fuse is for "Simulated D+". Where can we connect a wire to get this signal? To control a relay.

Only if you know off the top of your head. :wink:


----------



## Techno100

The green wires on their own are D+ outputs usually to step and satellite dish supply

Plug 24 and 17


----------



## Techno100

*Rear and reversing camera reconfiguration Part I*

Soon after buying Robbie I fitted a dual camera unit which was fine until I fitted the bike rack and after a year and more the unit became decidedly rusty. So here I'll cover the steps I've taken in a series of posts.

First the through the wall reversing camera

This little camera is quite pricey at £56 but it is claimed to be Sony CCD
Comes complete with a 28mm hole saw and is primarily made for bumpers so comes with a couple of angle tubular collars to adjust the angle.








Mine is going through the flat & vertically plumb rear wall so I discarded the spacers and to my delight realised it is now long enough to go right through the full 29mm thickness and still get the securing ring on.








I kept the piece of wall that I cut out for the external 230 volt socket as I knew it would be handy at some time even if only for dimensions or just to show people how the wall are constructed (Rapido)
The hole was straight forward making sure it goes through at 90 degrees! 
















The camera has it's own O ring so no sealant needed.


----------



## Techno100

*Reversing camera part II*

Having carefully measured the centre line I used the 28mm hole cutter supplied with the camera which makes a clean job in the GRP
























Internal cable protection
















view with bike rack folded down


----------



## Techno100

WildThingsKev said:


> What have you got under the fridge then? I have a drawer down there.
> 
> Kev


Funny how the world turns :lol: tomorrow I am repairing a similar set up to yours.
The wood panel below the fridge and above the drawer has dropped out of the rebate in the side panel causing problems for the drawer closing but more dramatically the fridge has dropped a good 10mm 8O 
The result is that the rear of the fridge is no longer sealed off from the habitation and the whole cabinet is in danger of collapsing if an emergency stop takes place.
I am going to photo shoot the extensive strengthening which will require removal and refitting of the fridge. 
Rapido have no clue whatsoever and this must be common to many of their issues


----------



## Techno100

I'm saving posts now until 150,000 views as you're getting far too much of a good read in one log in :lol:


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

Andy - on your reversing camera post.....did you wire the new camera wiring into the existing camera circuit or have you taken a new set of cabling forward to the monitor?

The one thing I have found with just changing out the old fluorescent tubes for LED 'tapes' and adding further examples is the complete inaccessibility of the existing m/h wiring to splice into.....

Carl


----------



## JockandRita

Techno100 said:


> Likes & thanks (the only sign of any body out there) seem to be drying up so maybe time to call it a day. Lots still being posted on the bright side.


The reason there is a lack of either from me Andy, is because although I subscribe to the thread, bugs on the site deem that I haven't, just as the email notifications have stopped again. :evil:

You keep up the good work pal, both here and on the bright side. :wink:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Techno100

Back in the day I ran two new 4 core cables for the dual cam.
All I have had to do it divert one cable back along it's route from the overbed locker to the garage.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

Thanks Andy - you make it sound SO easy :lol: :lol:


----------



## Techno100

Carl_n_Flo said:


> Thanks Andy - you make it sound SO easy :lol: :lol:


It was very difficult in the first instance as I was not the least bit familiar with the van nor Rapido and their stupid methods.
Today I could probably get two cables full length in a couple of hours :?


----------



## Techno100

*Rear and reversing camera reconfiguration Part III*

So having replaced the original dual camera with a single high level rear view and a single low level reversing, I am now replacing the 120 degree rear view with a 90 degree for a better sense of distance.
As this van is now on it's third high level camera I thought it time to improve the mounting/dismounting situation by manufacturing a contoured fixing plate with cable grommet.
















Get the idea?

















































I'm giving the new camera extra layers of paint and will fit at the earliest opportunity.
In future changing the camera will be a 10 minute job.


----------



## mistycat

Right smart arse,
in the photo with the blue tape,
go on tell me you leave a little gap between the tape and plate smear as much goo as you like, quick wipe with the wet finger and pull off the tape and excess goo, final quick wipe with the wet finger again,
and a nice neat jobbie,????????
why didnt i think of that before the mess i make,
hmmm learn as you go along hey,
just love this motorhoming thing,
Misty


----------



## Techno100

*Continuation*










































































I am going to fab my own visor that will also attach to my mounting plate


----------



## Techno100




----------



## Techno100

*Crockery storage MKII*

It's throwing it down so the camera is on hold

Meanwhile........ this was the original mod with revised extract duct
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1405363.html#1405363

The MKII update

























































I dont think I ever showed the original duct that was noisy due to being restricted. I borrowed this


----------



## Techno100

Techno100 said:


>


Continued


----------



## coppo

Cracking idea that, a weather protector for the camera, now why don't they all come with them, it would add pence to the cost.

Paul.


----------



## Techno100

They do come with a visor but they quickly rust just like the bracket.
I applied extra paint coats.


----------



## Techno100

In the event of issues with the Sun I've pre prepared this extension but OK for now


----------



## JockandRita

> Techno100 posted...........In the event of issues with the Sun I've pre prepared this extension but OK for now


There's a fair bit of scrap metal value in that there hand Andy. :lol:

Cheers,

Jock. :wink:


----------



## Techno100

Everything is recycled :lol: All the metal came from the aluminium channel that protected the seat belt straps on the rear seat. The belts went in the bin! good weight saving. We are now completely two berth 8)


----------



## Techno100

*Grey waste tap alteration*

I'm off to France tomorrow so I'll leave you one more contribution to tide you over

This does not affect every Rapido

It's always bugged me that the tap is illogical in that this is the closed and travelling postion








I know others have felt the same and altered theirs, today was my turn.
You need to drill out the two rivets as pictured above and then the whole assembly will pull out and away from the tank.
When removed this screw & nut needs removing








Then with the screw removed it requires a decent pair of pipe grips on the plastic interface whilst turning the tap at the other end through approx 90 degrees.
Then re drill the hole for the screw and nut.
When replaced it looks like this









And now 
OPEN








CLOSED







:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christine600

*Re: Grey waste tap alteration*

Bon Voyage!



Techno100 said:


> I'm off to France tomorrow so I'll leave you one more contribution to tide you over


Have you estimated how many % of your van you haven't modified in any way?


----------



## Techno100

I must be over half way now :roll: :lol:


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

Ahhh - my Techno-fix for the evening.....thank you Sire!!!!

A good post, but we don't have this 'issue' with the waste tap on our wagon....but enjoyed it all the same  

Have a good trip!!!!

All the best,
Carl


----------



## JockandRita

> Techno100 wrote............Everything is recycled :lol:


Incuding the gold band? 8O ......... :wink:

You and Jacs have a great time away. :thumbright: 
Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## Techno100

Yes Jock
It's old rose gold, my original ring became too small for my lickle fat fingers :lol:


----------



## Techno100

*Camera complete*


----------



## peterandirene

Hi Techno

Have a great holiday, will miss your thread.

Don't forget to watch your back over there!

Peter


----------



## Techno100

Back in the UK now at a CL near Peterborough.
Fridge still on solar even on the ferry :lol: 
Phone network nil but have a nice fast FON spot.
Used data roaming in France at £3 per day 100mb


----------



## mistycat

just checking you roof is clean???
Misty


----------



## bob-in-dav

This thread is inspirational - I've been following it regularly and did this over the weekend as the sun was shining for a change!

Many thanks for the idea!

Actually, I fitted the high level brake light and camera (couldn't believe that a 2009 vehicle wasn't fitted with a high level brake light from new)
I also ran the camera wiring down through the inside of the van then along the chassis and up into the passenger footwell - where it will remain until I get another burst of enthusiasm and fit the monitor.

[img
[/img]








[/URL][/img]


----------



## Techno100

Nice job Bob? Personally given the very nice shade/bracket of your design I would ditch the camera sun visor and give the camera body and bracket extra coats of paint.


----------



## Techno100

*Rapido fridge housing repair*



Techno100 said:


> WildThingsKev said:
> 
> 
> 
> What have you got under the fridge then? I have a drawer down there.
> 
> Kev
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how the world turns :lol: tomorrow I am repairing a similar set up to yours.
> The wood panel below the fridge and above the drawer has dropped out of the rebate in the side panel causing problems for the drawer closing but more dramatically the fridge has dropped a good 10mm 8O
> The result is that the rear of the fridge is no longer sealed off from the habitation and the whole cabinet is in danger of collapsing if an emergency stop takes place.
> I am going to photo shoot the extensive strengthening which will require removal and refitting of the fridge.
> Rapido have no clue whatsoever and this must be common to many of their issues
Click to expand...

I believe there must be very many Rapidos out there that have a fridge loose in a collapsing enclosure.
The structure as standard is just not man enough to cope with the weight of a full height fridge freezer in heavy braking situations.
My own fridge suffered this too but here is another example.
The lower shelf that takes the weight has dropped out of the rebate in the front side wall resulting in the whole unit dropping nearly 10mm.
This impacted on the drawer below preventing it from closing properly.
Also the seals around the rear of the fridge are now broken.

























The only way to rectify this is to completely remove the fridge for starters.

I then set about putting the the woodwork back where it ought to be but then reinforcing with thin aluminium angle both sikaflexed and screwed

















All four of the fridge unit fixing screws were ripped out by the free movement that develops over time but one screw was never actually screwed home in the first place at the factory.








Obviously the existing holes are now fubar'd so I've made four rectangular plates from the same angle and glued them over the old holes.
A pilot hole is required so the old screws will go through the alloy.

















Now it all goes back together tidy


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

Very poor design that!!!
Not much of a rebate to take the static load of the fridge unit, yet alone when the van is in motion!!!

Excellent post for Rapido owners Andy - and I guess it would prompt a few others to closely examine any appliances that are not mounted directly on the floor.

Thinking of sending this to Rapido? I think you should - I can see the possibility of a nasty injury claim in the event that the unit flew forward in an accident!!!

All the best,
Carl


----------



## Techno100

I've sent stuff to A Pfaff before and Rapido will never accept they are not perfect :lol:


----------



## Techno100

This also takes us full circle to habitation checks and how worthless they are in the majority. No substitute for using your own senses! much better than ticks in boxes


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

In over 20 years of owning motorhomes, I have NEVER had a commercial habitation check done.

I perform all my own - every time I use the van, even at the odd weekend when we are not doing anything and I have a cup of coffee in my hand wandering around the van....I am constantly on the lookout for anomalies.

And at least twice a year I go through everything (all systems, fittings etc.) with a fine toothed comb. Anything amiss, I will spot it I can assure you.

I feel that I am more thorough than any commercial outfit would be....


----------



## Techno100

*500AH of batteries*

I've had a turn around and can now fit FOUR 125ah instead.Millimeter perfect across.
Before









Now waiting for another


----------



## zappy61

*habitation checks*



Carl_n_Flo said:


> In over 20 years of owning motorhomes, I have NEVER had a commercial habitation check done.
> 
> I perform all my own - every time I use the van, even at the odd weekend when we are not doing anything and I have a cup of coffee in my hand wandering around the van....I am constantly on the lookout for anomalies.
> 
> And at least twice a year I go through everything (all systems, fittings etc.) with a fine toothed comb. Anything amiss, I will spot it I can assure you.
> 
> I feel that I am more thorough than any commercial outfit would be....


Same here never had one in 19 years and 3 MH's. It is mostly visual check which you can easily do. A damp meter is a must do the 8 corners and all windows and a gauge fitted on the gas for drop tests. Its better to find damp early so regular checks are essential. Now whers that meter.........

Graham


----------



## Snunkie

Techno100 said:


> A couple of changes


Andy, is this just a Case of wiring the new socket into the wires from the existing socket and making the correct size hole or do extra cables nee to be run?


----------



## Snunkie

Techno100 said:


> Next mission is a separate battery bank.
> I have space for 375ah of batteries in the original factory position under the bed in the garage as the batteries were moved up front to facilitate BtoB charger. Will feed the new bank purely from solar power and this bank will feed the 12 volt distribution while the up front bank will power inverter only. I'll detail progress as it happens


Techno, are you able to advise me please?

I have 2 x 110 batteries, 80w panel with Morningstar regulator and have just part installed a 140w panel (awaiting schaudt regulator to arrive). I'm going to leave the existing 80w panel setup as it is with the Morningstar regulator but do you think I would be better off buying a 3rd battery and having the 80w solar panel connected directly to the 3rd battery and having the new 140w panel feeding the existing batteries with the schaudt regulator (which will work properly in conjunction with the schaudt panel - the Morningstar obviously doesn't do this) 
If I did the above, would it be a possibility to connect an inverter directly to the third battery being fed by the 80w panel.

What would you do?

Thanks in advance, love your techie threads!


----------



## Techno100

That all depends on your expectations 
Big inverter BIG batteries 
As you see my 1600 watt inverter will be serviced by 500 ah of battery power. 
110 is not going to get you far if you want to drive a washing machine


----------



## Snunkie

Ok thank you. The washing machine would be used for around 20 mins to wash and spin and it is rated at 120w. I have no idea how to work it all out!


----------



## JockandRita

> Carl_n_Flo posted.............In over 20 years of owning motorhomes, I have NEVER had a commercial habitation check done.
> 
> I perform all my own - every time I use the van, even at the odd weekend when we are not doing anything and I have a cup of coffee in my hand wandering around the van....I am constantly on the lookout for anomalies.
> 
> And at least twice a year I go through everything (all systems, fittings etc.) with a fine toothed comb. Anything amiss, I will spot it I can assure you.
> 
> I feel that I am more thorough than any commercial outfit would be....


I am very much in the same school of thought. We payed Hymer AG at Bad Waldsee, to carry out a full habitaion, gas , and electric safety check, only to discover that they covered everything I had covered, but wouldn't safety check the bulk gas tank, which I have since learned, they installed from new. :x

We also paid a well known MH alarm installer for a "health check" on our alarm system, only to find out that the checks the employee carried out, were less checks than I carry out periodically. :?

I still use our damp meter, but due to the integrity of our MH build quality, and frequent readings showing up as an insignificant, I am not so paranoid of damp and water ingress now, as I was in the early days of MH ownership. :thumbright:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## peribro

> *Snunkie:*. The washing machine would be used for around 20 mins to wash and spin and it is rated at 120w. I have no idea how to work it all out!


If the rating is 120W (as opposed to it using 120W to complete the wash and spin cycle) then the power consumption is small. Even if it is 120W to do the whole cycle it is still pretty small - in that case it would probably use about 11 or 12 amps from your battery. You might want to double check that 120W is the correct figure though as I have seen portable washing machines where that is the consumption just for the spinning and not the wash cycle.


----------



## Christine600

Techno100 said:


> As you see my 1600 watt inverter will be serviced by 500 ah of battery power.


May I ask if you have the original alternator or a larger one?


----------



## Techno100

My alternator is not involved 
That only charges the hab batteries up front


----------



## peribro

> *Snunkie:*. The washing machine would be used for around 20 mins to wash and spin and it is rated at 120w. I have no idea how to work it all out!


I've now seen your post on the Inverter thread in which you say that the washing machine "is rated at 120w for a wash. The max time is 15mins. The spin is rated at 180w." I suspect that these are the power requirements for the wash and spin cycles rather than the ratings for the motor so assuming that the total power needed for a wash and a spin is 300W, then that's about 28A - 30A out of your battery after allowing for inverter inefficiency. So with a fully charged 110A battery you should have no problems.


----------



## travelsRus

Hi Andy - thanks for your posting regarding the fridge housing. Will keep an eye on ours as for some reason if not full of food it's always full of beer!!

Hope you & Jackie are well

Chris


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

Hi Andy - PM sent :wink: 
Cheers
Carl


----------



## Techno100

Answered 
Don't worry about going off on a tangent with other stuff 
Every one else does :lol:


----------



## Techno100

I finally finished off this corner 
It was left hanging because I removed the secumotion and truma boiler control but hadn't decided where to put the MRC unit.
I now use the MRC exclusively and wont go back to the old knob unless I replace the boiler in the future.
So now I have a 2 pin 230 for the kettle then a 3 pin 230 for the toaster then cabinet light switch then a new 12 volt socket not DIN then another 230 socket for anything else. The shelf is handy for charging the Android for the MRC.
MRC is now in the old gas locker as it doesn't need to be in sight.


----------



## Techno100

BTW that shelf that I knocked up is now featured in a similer vein in some 2014 Rapido models.


----------



## Techno100

*Inverter upgrade*

I bought a new pure sine 1600 watt Sterling but while encountering problems with it I looked for an alternative and was lucky enough to win this on ebay at a massive saving. It's a 2kw pure sine with charger effectively an uninterupted power supply unit £216 delivered from Germany.
A few modifications to accomodate it and I've still to connect the charger lead but it runs real smooth and quiet.








Raised the shelf over the 500ah battery bank so the cable from the fuse would reach








With the kettle on load the solars regulator hit a new recorded high









The 1600 Sterling alongside for comparrison


----------



## Techno100

Right then, a little progress update. 
This is a typical CBE mains distribution unit. I had to retro fit the RCD myself as the French don't bother.
See the vacant position on the distribution bus bar? this is where I'll plug in the lead I made up so I can plug the charger side of the UPS without changing or cutting off the original euro plug
























five more get ups in Bristol then a week off to ready the van for the Mosel


----------



## Harrers

Andy, unfortunately I have in the past tended to come to mhf in fits and starts when I had time. Life has changed in the last month and I'm now spending time upgrading my mh and repairing/replacing parts that I meant to do over the years. My plans for solar power are very much inspired by you and you can see from my post

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-2223697.html#2223697

that I plan to have two banks of batteries. Bank 1 connected to my Sargent controller with a 100watt semi-flexible Biard solar panel utilising a 10amp dual PMW controller. Bank 2 is initially entirely separate. 2 further 100 watt solar panels through a 30amp mppt contoller will run a Sterling 1800watt quasi sine wave inverter. As you can see I took your usage of the same as a recommendation - and now surprised to see that you have replaced yours. Was there a problem with the original sterling inverter?

Also, originally you had posted that excess current from your no 2 bank was transferred to no 1 bank using a CBE CSB2. Although I can find these on sale through CBE Centre there is very little info about the CSB2 so as an amateur I would need some assistance with a wiring diagram. There may be some guidance with the unit but your expert explanation before I decide to buy it would help.

Finally, as there will have to be a cable run between the two banks of batteries, what gauge cable do you recommend. (Bank 1 =2 X 125ah Bank 2 = the same)


----------



## Techno100

That's a lot of questions at once and I'm on the road to the Mosel tomorrow so I'll have to drip feed replies when time allows


----------



## Techno100

Easy one
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121361634861 
Instructions included and very good description on sellers page just scroll down


----------



## Techno100

My Quasi Sterling gave up recently while away and because I modified it with larger cable involving opening it up etc I didn't give any consideration to a warranty claim.
The new UPS unit is superb.

My battery banks are linked by the 10mm factory fitted Rapido cable but I don't have to rely on the CSB2 either as I can combine both banks at the twist of the selector switch and they will equalise much faster than the 4amps, I've seen 12 amps coming in to the front bank on the BM1 monitor where the rear 500ah bank is full and the front 230ah bank is low


----------



## JockandRita

> Techno100 posted........Easy one
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121361634861
> Instructions included and very good description on sellers page just scroll down


Yep, I'll vouch for that, and mine didn't come with a pre wired connector either. :wink:

Andy, you and Jaqs have a smashing time down the Mosel (jammy bu##ers). :wink: 
Have a Weissbier Dunkel for me please. :thumbright:

Safe travels. 

Jock ( & Rita).


----------



## Techno100

See you at Malvern? if not Lincoln :wink:


----------



## JockandRita

> Techno100 posted........See you at Malvern? if not Lincoln :wink:


Both. :thumbright:

Cheers,

Jock.

P.S. Fetch us back a Dunkel please? There's a good chap. :lol:


----------



## Techno100

Wass ist das? white beer dark :?


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

Techno100 said:


> Easy one
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121361634861
> Instructions included and very good description on sellers page just scroll down


Thanks for this link Andy - but one quick question:

This wont interfere with the charging system already 'built in' to the van will it? Or does the on-board system have to be disabled first?

Here I am thinking of the charging system powered by the 240V hook-up.....

Cheers
Carl


----------



## Techno100

I've had no issues 
This is a similar device to the Vanbitz battery master and connected exactly the same but they provide a different service.
The CSB2 gives priority to the leisure batteries and wont transfer any charge until 13.6 volts has been reached. It will then transfer up to 4 amps max and continue to do so until the leisure battery voltage is down to 12.5.

The battery master will transfer up to 1.1 amps but it is designed to support the starter battery at the expense of the leisure as the charge starts when the starter is half a volt less than the leisure.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

I hear you may be at Malvern in August?

Would you be offended if I was to pop over and pray at the alter of your garage? I am absolutely fascinated by what you have done to your wagon................

Once I get my arse in gear and pay Warners for the camping, we will be confirmed on the Facts rally there.


----------



## JockandRita

> Techno100 posted.......Wass ist das? white beer dark :?


Dunkler Weizenbier Drew. :thumbright:

Cheers,

Jock.

P.S. Get two, and I'll pour you one. :lol:


----------



## Techno100

I'll keep and eye open


----------



## Techno100

Carl_n_Flo said:


> I hear you may be at Malvern in August?
> 
> Would you be offended if I was to pop over and pray at the alter of your garage? I am absolutely fascinated by what you have done to your wagon................
> 
> Once I get my arse in gear and pay Warners for the camping, we will be confirmed on the Facts rally there.


Yes you are welcome. We have 150 vans in one area and about 50 overflowing into another group RVOC I think. You won't struggle to find us :lol:


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

150 vans???  

I didnt think there were that many members left on Facts.............

I think I will be able to hear where you are parked - from the electrical 'hum' emitted from all the gadgets :lol: 

Will bring a good bottle............... :wink:


----------



## Techno100

I never said Facts :lol: I meant the big one


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

^^^^^ :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Harrers

Thanks Andy for answering my questions. It was so hot in Cardiff yesterday that I didn't work on the mh until 5 pm and finished just before 9. So by the time I got home and sorted some food it was too late to post on here but I did add "thanks" to your posts.

I'm thinking that initially I shall just add a selector switch which will combine the two banks when needed and whilst in storage. I may look at the csb2 in the future.

I'm hoping to post some pics of my progress but will probably post to the Auto trail solar panel thread.

I'm using the Biard semi-flexible panels which are considerably lighter than glass panels.


----------



## Techno100

*BOOM arm table mod*

Wife always complained of a lack of space with such a big table so out it came finally.
I angled the bracket for the table top (Ikea chopping board £8 ) 








So that it fits square to the cushion when used as a side table.








The angle also makes it spot on to the seating position when swung around.









So much more space !!!!!!


----------



## dalspa

Nice job (as always) Andy. What have you been using for a dining table up to now? I notice, in the pics, that you have plated over the pedestal hole.
In our van, the original table was too big and had got some damage (previous owner) to the Formica. Managed to get a smaller Hymer table on ebay (£50 and not many miles to go and fetch it) which had very similar Formica finish. Made a big difference to the space.

DavidL


----------



## Techno100

We've been using the original table. There isn't originally a hole in the floor but I made one so I could strengthen it. The plate is sort of temporary :lol: Still waiting to recarpet the whole van.
I have two original table tops, one new unused and the one I took off which was new last year kept covered since. I may sell them yet.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Tidy, as usual, it's about time you goofed, and made a right mess of a job, make the rest of us feel smug


----------



## Techno100

I've still to fit hers :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

naughty.


----------



## Techno100

*X250 cab socket upgrade*

The reason for the change is that 12 volt plugs usually keep coming out of contact over bumps causing loss of power to sat navs/ chargers etc without you realising until it proves inconvenient.
These twist lock sockets prevent this 
Pictures a bit out of sequence as I've already fitted the new sockets.
First remove the rubber seat for the ashtray cup holder. Then remove the T25 torqs screw.
















The whole switch panel then pulls up on the front edge nearest you and out towards you.
The pair of original connectors have a seperate small +ve wire for illumination of the cigarette lighter socket, this wont be needed so cut off and tape back.
The large yellow +ve requires a blue female 6.3mm spade and the -ve black a red 6.3mm


----------



## Techno100

*X250 cab 12 volt socket permanent live*

Self explanatory pictures.
heavy duty double insulated 2.5mm 2 core flex, 15 amp fuse and a few crimps


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

Thanks Andy!

I was wondering where the power supply for the second unit came from. Would it not be acceptable to 'piggy-back' the wiring from one socket to the other. My original socket is live all the time.

Cheers
Carl


----------



## Techno100

Both sockets are originally on the same fuse I believe and ignition switched.
Pre x250 are definately separately fused


----------



## emjaiuk

Now that's useful! Where do you get the locking sockets from please, and will they work with any plug?

Malcolm


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Look back a few pages Andy posted a link to them.

Andy, I assume it's OK to just use the original wiring, I'm not putting any great load on them, just the sat nav and phone, as is now?

Nice to see you posting on here again mate


----------



## emjaiuk

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Look back a few pages Andy posted a link to them.


It's probably me, but I've gone back 10 pages and done a search, but I can't see a previous reference to them.

Malcolm


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

emjaiuk said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look back a few pages Andy posted a link to them.
> 
> 
> 
> It's probably me, but I've gone back 10 pages and done a search, but I can't see a previous reference to them.
> 
> Malcolm
Click to expand...

That's because you are useless at finding stuff Malcolm.

Not helped by me giving you the wrong info, but I would have sworn it was in this thread, but somehow is in the leaving thread http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-2292489-.html#2292489

Apologies for my misleading you.


----------



## emjaiuk

Thanks, I appreciate that, although you could have oredered them for me :lol: 

Malcolm


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

As it happens, my order didn't go through some eejit fault on Paypal, new card not updated, FFS we've been using it for 2 months on Paypal already.


----------



## Techno100

Back from Malvern sorry I missed any questions but looks like you're sorted


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

Welcome back Andy!

I did go looking for you over the weekend, but it really was a hopeless cause....like trying to find a needle in a haystack :lol: 

Still....I am sure we will meet up one day. Just spent the evening fitting the new Fiamma Garage bike rack....will post up a seperate thread about it.

Carl


----------



## Techno100

I'll be at Lincoln next


----------



## Techno100

*Horse box door retainer*


----------



## bigtree

You should have bought a Concorde,these are standard fittings on them.  :lol:


----------



## ThePrisoner

Could do with something like that fitted to my door after a gust of wind nearly shattered my flyscreen. What have you used?


----------



## Techno100

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/151301951956?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## aldra

We use the powerful orange suction stickers

One on the door , one on the body and a knotted loop of fine bungee to connect them

Same on the garage when the hound is in

We didn't really want to drill into the door

aldra


----------



## ThePrisoner

aldra said:


> We use the powerful orange suction stickers
> 
> One on the door , one on the body and a knotted loop of fine bungee to connect them
> 
> Same on the garage when the hound is in
> 
> We didn't really want to drill into the door
> 
> aldra


Do you have a link or a pic?

Thanks


----------



## aldra

I cant do pictures or post links  

if youlook on amazon under suction you will see them the small ones are described as mini dent removers

They come in a variety of sizes, we bought ours on the Uncle Norm Meet

Our door catch amounts to useless and has from new 

But these work for us

Aldra


----------



## Techno100

Second table fitted


----------



## aldra

Details

Or are you coming up or way

To sort us out :lol:  

Aldra


----------



## Techno100

What details are you short of Aldra?

Parts
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181485564734?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Chopping boards IKEA £8 each


----------



## aldra

I 'm short off you  

Aldra :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Just done mine, I had to text Andy about the 180w, to make sure the new ones are up to it.

I left the 180w top on to keep it looking original, rusty nasty horrible difficult to get out screw is because this a self build on a 07 van with 120k miles on it, Luckily I have a multi tool with a metal cutting blade in it, and it just fit in the recess.

Pics of mod


----------



## hogan

Just ordered a set. From china so may take a few weeks.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Figured it out at last :roll: :roll:


----------



## Techno100

The socket rating is 12volt 15amp. You will find on your vehicle that both sockets share a single 20 amp fuse F44


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Thanks Andy, although my manual says it's for a 07 Relay, some of the contents bear no relation to what is sat on the drive


----------



## Techno100

*Fitted carpets*



Techno100 said:


> Storage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of headroom


THIS IS THE CONCLUSION of the bedroom floor mod

I bought a nice offcut of Wilton for £40 it will do the bedroom and cab. This is a quality fully woven back carpet.
Bedroom finished.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

That's a bloody smart job of carpet laying there Andy!!!!

Dont want to come and re-do ours do you? :lol: 

Like the idea with the beer crate too!!!!


----------



## Techno100

:lol: NO

That's two beer crates, unfortunately can't get two halves out of one.
Courtesy of Globus hypermarket at Zell


----------



## Techno100

*The bog with cushion floor*

We bought a 3x3 metre off cut of quality embossed cushion floor for £80 this will do the bathroom at home with enough over to do the van three times


----------



## pomme1

Superb job Andy but dire taste in beer!


----------



## JockandRita

> pomme1 posted.......Superb job Andy but dire taste in beer!


:lol:

He has recently taken a liking to Weissbier, but drank all that before finishing his beer storage project. :wink:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Techno100

In the crates there is Leffe Blond Erdinger and hoegarrden besides becks for wifey :lol: So what is good taste?


----------



## pomme1

Apologies Andy I've just noticed the differing bottles. I'd go with the Leffe and I suppose you could always use the Becks for flushing out the waste tank.


----------



## Techno100

*Lounge fitted carpet*

Having done the bedroom and toilet it only left the lounge to finish the project.
This is how the original looked with a crappy piece of wood inlaid between habitation and cab floor, this always gave underfoot due to lack of support.








So the first job was to strip this out completely and add a batten to support the infill.
Here without support








Here with batten fitted








Then with infill securely refitted I lined the rest of the floor with 3.6mm ply which made everything the same level.








I then took a considerable amount of time making a template from old wallpaper to mark out the new carpet exactly.
Here fitted with trim on step edge and between lounge and cab.
























I had to take 8mm off the bottom of the plastic pillar trims


----------



## jiwawa

Techno, you're an example to us all. It's looking great!


----------



## ThePrisoner

I do follow this thread without making comment but I have to say that is an absolutely beautiful job. Good on you.


----------



## hogan

Thanks to Techno 100 and Kev n Liz I have just fitted my locking electrical plugs..
Simple job when you know how.


----------



## Techno100

hogan said:


> Thanks to Techno 100 and Kev n Liz I have just fitted my locking electrical plugs..
> Simple job when you know how.


An other option too
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/361032438083?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

This has potential too
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/12V-Water...96?pt=UK_Motorcycle_Parts&hash=item5b04c3df58

OR
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/12V-Water...41?pt=UK_Motorcycle_Parts&hash=item4d2085b2b5


----------



## Camdoon

Wow. As someone who is on the forum on a regular basis this thread is quite an eye opener as I have only come to it in the last couple of days because I am buying a Rapido. It is quite amusing reading through it how every 20/30 pages someone advises you to buy a new one  and gets short shrift. 
Grateful if you could clarify the following:
Why are you installing locking 12v points? I can understand it on a motorbike but...
Why did you put feet to support your awning on the van? I believe the Germans do this so they are not camping but ...
Like you, I have the generic MHF MPPT controller and believed that the six cable points were for +- in, +-out, leaving the last 2 as overflow. You explained this was not so but I still do not understand what the last two are for if not. Can you explain what they are for ( I think you did before but maybe I need words of one syllable ) ?
Congrats on your work. It looks to have inspired many.


----------



## DonA

Another great job :thumbup: should be alot cosier during the winter months, don't know about you but I find the cab area to be the most drafty :coldcold:


----------



## Techno100

I'n not inclined to re cap on questions that have been answered within the 99 pages. Awning legs are ok on the ground but what about concrete and tarmac?
I am a little dismayed that having read 99 pages you never thought any of it worthy of the like or thanks tabs.


----------



## jiwawa

Techno - please be aware that for those of us who use the mobile version of the site, Thanks and any other frills are not available. So the fact that we don't is no reflection on our appreciation. 

I try always to say Thanks in the text.


----------



## Techno100

Seems to work OK on my iphone


----------



## WildThingsKev

Thats not actually Mobile MHF Andy, that's the desktop view on your mobile.

The mobile version is very parsed down but uses next to no data, you will find it as the third option on the Home menu button. I find it virtually unusable and have only ever used it abroad but now that data is much cheaper I think it's just about redundant.

Kev


----------



## Techno100

Thanks Kev I've come across it in google searches but thought it was an error and I too found it incomprehensible. I certainly would not try and read 100 pages in that mode :lol: 
The whole point of the thank and like tabs is so you can quickly and easily show appreciation without resorting to making a post and cluttering up a thread making it even harder to read due to increased pages for anyone finding it. If I could edit the thread it would probably be about 60 pages now :lol:


----------



## Margaritaman

I'm using the Mobile version to post this.
As others have said there is no "Thank" button available on this version.
I find Andy's thread easy to read in the mobile version as all his project pics are show in his post ( poss because they are linked to photobucket or similar)

Thanks Andy

Hope to finally meet you at Lincoln


----------



## Jezport

ThePrisoner said:


> aldra said:
> 
> 
> 
> We use the powerful orange suction stickers
> 
> One on the door , one on the body and a knotted loop of fine bungee to connect them
> 
> Same on the garage when the hound is in
> 
> We didn't really want to drill into the door
> 
> aldra
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a link or a pic?
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

I still have more of them and will be at the Lincoln show if your going.


----------



## ThePrisoner

Jezport said:


> ThePrisoner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aldra said:
> 
> 
> 
> We use the powerful orange suction stickers
> 
> One on the door , one on the body and a knotted loop of fine bungee to connect them
> 
> Same on the garage when the hound is in
> 
> We didn't really want to drill into the door
> 
> aldra
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a link or a pic?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still have more of them and will be at the Lincoln show if your going.
Click to expand...

Thanks for that. Unfortunately we will not be going to the Lincoln show. I did manage to buy a couple of these suckers from maplins.

http://www.maplin.co.uk/search?text=Mini+Suction+Cup+Dent+Puller

I haven't had chance to test the yet though.


----------



## Techno100

Margaritaman said:


> I'm using the Mobile version to post this.
> As others have said there is no "Thank" button available on this version.
> I find Andy's thread easy to read in the mobile version as all his project pics are show in his post ( poss because they are linked to photobucket or similar)
> 
> Thanks Andy
> 
> Hope to finally meet you at Lincoln


Cool PM me and I'll tell you where I am :wink:

EDIT yes I host all my pictures on Smugmug for which I pay annually at my expense.


----------



## Jezport

ThePrisoner said:


> Jezport said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThePrisoner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aldra said:
> 
> 
> 
> We use the powerful orange suction stickers
> 
> One on the door , one on the body and a knotted loop of fine bungee to connect them
> 
> Same on the garage when the hound is in
> 
> We didn't really want to drill into the door
> 
> aldra
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a link or a pic?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still have more of them and will be at the Lincoln show if your going.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for that. Unfortunately we will not be going to the Lincoln show. I did manage to buy a couple of these suckers from maplins.
> 
> http://www.maplin.co.uk/search?text=Mini+Suction+Cup+Dent+Puller
> 
> I haven't had chance to test the yet though.
Click to expand...

They will work as long as they are stuck onto a clean smooth flat surface. We use 2 smaller ones on our van and they hold very well, we sell loads of a similar one to the one you have bought so Im sure you will be ok.


----------



## Techno100

I also get Hijacked quite frequently :lol:


----------



## ThePrisoner

> "Techno100"]I also get Hijacked quite frequently :lol:


----------



## bjandlin

*techno 100*

For what it might be worth Andy I often read your threads & always find them interesting, so a big thanks from me anyway.
Barrie


----------



## Techno100

*X250 draughty cab?*

I discovered today a dirty shortcut by my converter Rapido :twisted: 
I have the habitation heating unit that comes off the engine cooling system so this requires a control panel adjacent the driver comprising of a fan control switch and a heater control valve knob. The control valve is cable operated and this requires a cable from the engine bay to the cab, rather than come through a purpose made hole Rapido employees have pushed the large wiring harness grommet out of the fire wall and brought the cable through the now large hole alongside the grommet. [email protected]!
I've fixed it now so I'll see if the cold draught disappears.


----------



## Techno100

*Alko axle annual service*

Today was Alko greasing day.
Very easy with this heavy chassis due to huge ground clearance.
Chock the wheels, handbrake OFF, engine in gear.
One side at a time just lift the chassis until the wheel will spin. No need to go underneath.
Took a dozen pumps each side before grease (lithium high melting point) backed up on the nipple.


----------



## Techno100

Make sure the grease is flowing before and after serving each nipple.

Good gun guide


----------



## Techno100

Shop shut 
You know where to find me 
Outdoor bits keep the change


----------



## hogan

Techno 100 you should write a motorhome DIY manual.
The things I have managed to do myself after reading through your posts are amazing.
Next week I am going to fit a Oyster self seeking sat.
If it arrives from Germany.

Top tip from me.
If you find a supplier of things on e bay / Amazon go to the e bay or Amazon Germany sites they are much cheaper even taking into account postage and exchange rates.
I got my sat system £350 less than I could get it in UK and £680 cheaper than here in Spain.


----------



## nickkdx

Thanks for all your posts, Techno, not used any ideas but interesting watching what you have done.
Cheers
Nick


----------



## JockandRita

All the best Andy.

Glad you enjoyed the Weissbier Dunkel. :thumbright:

See you on the other side. :wink:

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## zappy61

*Re: Alko axle annual service*



Techno100 said:


> Today was Alko greasing day.
> Very easy with this heavy chassis due to huge ground clearance.
> Chock the wheels, handbrake OFF, engine in gear.
> One side at a time just lift the chassis until the wheel will spin. No need to go underneath.
> Took a dozen pumps each side before grease (lithium high melting point) backed up on the nipple.


Snap Andy good job done!

Graham


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I think I might have found a few jobs for you Andy.

Gets intersting about 3 minutes in sorry it's in foriegn.


----------



## mistycat

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I think I might have found a few jobs for you Andy.
> 
> Gets intersting about 3 minutes in sorry it's in foriegn.


KeV,
I thought Andy has gone to the other side, maybe he still looks in
Misty


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

He still post every now and then, he's a paid up member, but he likes going on fun too.


----------



## eurajohn

Just had a look over there, seems he is about to produce a cup holder, wonder if it will be like my effort, couldn't ask him there as not a member.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Nah not as good as mine


----------



## JockandRita

If Andy doesn't respond, and anyone would like a technical communication relayed :wink: , please let me know, and I will pass it on...................but only until 15th Jan 2015.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## eurajohn

Come on then, show.


----------



## JockandRita

eurajohn said:


> Just had a look over there, seems he is about to produce a cup holder, wonder if it will be like my effort, couldn't ask him there as not a member.


John, I'm not sure if those are cup holders, or single *** ash trays. :wink: :wink: :wink:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## eurajohn

We're non smokers, they are custom made for our Denby mugs :wink:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

In my build pics


----------



## eurajohn

Kev, the link to your pics is no longer there!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

That is due to the jokers who now run this site, I shall attempt to get it up again.

Thanks John.


----------



## eurajohn

Without wishing to stoop so low as some other members here recently have, perhaps you could have worded that a little more carefully


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

eurajohn said:


> Without wishing to stoop so low as some other members here recently have, perhaps you could have worded that a little more carefully


That went over my Head John.

And I don't seem to be able to add an avatar, or put a link in my signature as it says NO HTML allowed, but it had a two web addresses in the same format as adding to a post, I tried it but nothing is showing.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Ah penny dropped :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mistycat

Dropped or drooped keV. ;-)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Bit of both mate    :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## eurajohn

Got your links back then, only problem I can't see your holders, have looked through your pictures a few times before and not noticed them there then.
I've got a black and white puss cat like yours as well.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

eurajohn said:


> Got your links back then, only problem I can't see your holders, have looked through your pictures a few times before and not noticed them there then.
> I've got a black and white puss cat like yours as well.


Your wish is my command I shall go seek them out John.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Nope, I did take pictures and posted them at the time in this thread, I'll have to take some more as I may have linked to them, seeing as this site appears to have more problems than I do.


----------



## Techno100

Mmmm thread hijacked I see 
One of many topics I continue with, try putting 
Underslung LPG to Alko chassis fitting in pictures
In google search :wink:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Just keeping it going and hoping you'd still be getting activity messages, and keep us updated, a lot of us don't or won't go on fun, but do miss your contributions on here.


----------



## mistycat

He'll be back soon KeV,
Misty


----------



## Techno100

Likewise you could try 
"DIY through the roof WiFi in pictures" in google


----------



## JockandRita

> Techno100 posted...........Likewise you could try
> "DIY through the roof WiFi in pictures" in google


I thought you had gone Andy? :wink:

Now then, I wonder who Laikavirgin could be? Anyone you and I know from West Yorkshire perhaps? :wink:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Had to do it, been on their long enough anyway


----------



## Techno100

JockandRita said:


> Techno100 posted...........Likewise you could try
> "DIY through the roof WiFi in pictures" in google
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you had gone Andy? :wink:
> 
> Now then, I wonder who Laikavirgin could be? Anyone you and I know from West Yorkshire perhaps? :wink:
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jock.
Click to expand...

I have Jock


----------



## Techno100

Google 
Chinese 7" truck sat NAV mount modification


----------



## Techno100

Google 
Cabinetry fix ideas not just Rapido lol

(additions to the theme)


----------



## Techno100

Or
X250 engine earth strap and failed hot start


----------



## mistycat

Me is stumped,


----------



## Techno100

https://www.google.co.uk/?gws_rd=ssl


----------



## Techno100

Two months and the views keep growing without me :lol: 

For another of many updates try google " EGR valve blanking/cheating "


----------



## mistycat

Techno100 said:


> Two months and the views keep growing without me :lol:
> 
> For another of many updates try google " EGR valve blanking/cheating "


Techno,
your still here, you know you want to, or you won't be looking in,
come on get your subs paid and get back giving us the updates and how to threads,
I for one am missing them, and can say I do look on the other site to see what going on,
come on come back,
Misty


----------



## mistycat

Hey Techno,
you have a crown that means you have paid your subs??
so you are here, 
doh,,

just missing your posts,,
Misty


----------



## eurajohn

Andy, surely the fact that your posts still get views on here are testament that this is still the site to be on.
So rather than trying to lure people to the dark side (who wants to be referred to as a "funster" anyway!!)
Get back to posting here with people that appreciate you and where most casual browsers will find your input.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

eurajohn said:


> Andy, surely the fact that your posts still get views on here are testament that this is still the site to be on.
> So rather than trying to lure people to the dark side (who wants to be referred to as a "funster" anyway!!)
> Get back to posting here with people that appreciate you and where most casual browsers will find your input.


hear hear!! Well said


----------



## Techno100

Thank you for your kind words. My membership expires in May so I will at least take part in conversation until that time but I won't be adding any more content in pictures etc as the Landlord does not deserve it especially as they want my money to increase their value :lol: 
It seems like forever since it was sold and despite a whole load of lipservice nothing has changed. It is as though some school kid is doing the upgrade in their bedroom between their studies.
I'm getting a new exhaust soon as I recommended to Steve Wakk44 at Tony Banks. Having been to see Tony I immediately recognised him but I didn't know his second name 35 years ago when last we met 8O 
He was barely 16 and we met on the illegal CB radio back then, had some great times in 1980 cruising around.
Anyway it is £380 for a full system from the turbo with a dummy CAT.
The EGR is now blanked off and electronically tricked so I have no more crap going through my intake manifold and no ECU faults.
MRC boiler control is now working as originally intended. I bought a £60 dual sim Chinese android phone as my 5 yr old Sony was a pile of doodoo.
Great phone BTW! Cubot S168


----------



## Techno100

eurajohn said:


> Andy, surely the fact that your posts still get views on here are testament that this is still the site to be on.
> So rather than trying to lure people to the dark side (who wants to be referred to as a "funster" anyway!!)
> Get back to posting here with people that appreciate you and where most casual browsers will find your input.


Sorry John but the darkside is actually where the Sun shines and far far busier than here for quite some time now.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I keep popping in, but not sen too many threads to post on so far, but it has changed dramatically since I first joined fun.


----------



## Techno100

One thing that has plagued me ever since it happened was my now good friend Mirko Ugolini (Italian) being given the boot!
He subscribed to this forum early 2013 in an effort to guage interest in a means to remotely control a Truma boiler. At that time it was only on the drawing board but he was quickly dispatched by Nuke for spamming. Maybe it was a case of lost in translation? but it was very harsh and short sighted.
Today after all that time I have a final working version of this now very real device. I have been the guinea pig and it has been hard but finally worth it.
I gained a friend out of that but only gave a full account of the "MRC" on a different forum. I'm sure it is in my thread here somewhere but I stopped updating it.
Tomorrow the final part is to connect the MRC to the Strikeback T (thanks to info from Eddie Vanbitz) so that I get a text alert if the alarm triggers.
It can also alert me to mains failure and boiler water dump but personally I have no interest in those feartures.
At some time I will definately have to visit him in Italy 8)


----------



## Techno100

> It seems like forever since it was sold and despite a whole load of lipservice nothing has changed. It is as though some school kid is doing the upgrade in their bedroom between their studies.


 :roll:


----------



## Techno100

Testing


----------



## talogon

Nice glass techno.


----------



## gaspode

talogon said:


> Nice glass techno.


Bit "blingy" though don't you think?


----------



## rayc

Techno100 said:


> Testing


Did the test pass?


----------



## Techno100

No Ray not a single notification. Pictures don't seem to be auto reduced in size. I wonder how big I need to go before that happens if at all.
Glasses were set of six £1.99 ebay £4.50 P&P :surprise:


----------



## Techno100




----------



## Techno100




----------



## Techno100

Seems fine, pictures are reduced on iphone


----------



## eurajohn

Bit cheeky but Andy suggested it to me.
If anyone is interested I have a Spare wheel carrier as per Techno100's design complete with either a 15" or 16" holder for sale new and un-used £75 also have 15" brand new un-used spare rim and tyre for sale £100.
Thanks Andy for allowing the use of your thread.


----------



## Techno100

Subscription nearly up. A real shame VS have not got on top of rectifying the forum after such a VERY VERY long time now?
I miss many of you but I'm at home on the other side now where many of you have also found a new better experience.
Currently mid holiday in France on Ile de Re but heading for St Nazaire tomorrow.
Take care!


----------



## eurajohn

Sorry to see you go Andy.
Enjoy the rest of your holiday, good wishes for the future.


.


----------



## StewartJ

Techno100 said:


> Subscription nearly up. A real shame VS have not got on top of rectifying the forum after such a VERY VERY long time now?
> I miss many of you but I'm at home on the other side now where many of you have also found a new better experience.
> Currently mid holiday in France on Ile de Re but heading for St Nazaire tomorrow.
> Take care!


That's a shame Andy you'll be a miss on this forum, look forward to your posts on the other. Are you going to be back in time for Malvern? ATB


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

For the cost of the subs why not just stay here, cheaper than a few cups of coffee, and you still have friends on here who are not big users on fun.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Message on behalf of Techno100 (Andy)

Please NOTE Despite VS not updating membership status? probably because it reflects badly on them.
I am not a paid member.
Those sending private messages must either email me or contact me on other forums.


----------

